#ubuntu-no 2010-12-13
<SlimG> Jeg får koblet meg til min OpenVPN server (satt opp som bridge), men jeg får ikke gjennom noe trafikk, noen som har tips til hvor jeg kan begynne å feilsøke? jeg finner ikke noe logfil som kan hjelpe meg
<Berge> tcpdump er en klassiker.
<xt> tshark -i tap0
<Berge> shark!
<xt> shark > dump
<Berge> pfft
<Berge> (Kvalitetsargumentet.)
<xt> pffft > pffft
<Berge> (=
<Berge> pffft = pffft, faktisk.
<xt> pffft.
<xt> SlimG: har du Policy DROP på forward?
<Berge> SlimG: iptables -L -n -v
<xt> må såfall åpne
<Berge> SlimG: Og ip r s
<Berge> Og kanskje ip a s
<xt> dårlig round-trip på SlimG 
<xt> meir svarkapasitet enn spørsmålskapasitet
<SlimG> Gi meg noen år så skal jeg få forbedre meg
<SlimG> jeg har ikke iptables
<xt> nokon år er veldig lang delay
<xt> trur ikkje du greier å hente inn igjen det (:
<SlimG> får titte på datastrømmen og se hvor den forsvinner
<Berge> SlimG: Har du ikke iptables?
<Berge> Installer iptables, da?
<SlimG> fwiw fant feilen, jeg hadde skrevet "dev tap" i stedet for "dev tap0" i server.conf
<blaamann> Er det noen som vet hvordan du kan sette opp suPHP med vhosts i apache2?
<Kagee>  Mogget har iallefall erfaring med suEXEC
<blaamann> Flytter et PHP CMS fra CentOS til Ubuntu 10.04 og får feil fra apache2 på  'suPHP_UserGroup'  kommandoen.
 * blaamann ser etter en egnet 'mp3-spiller' som julegave.
<Berge> Hvorfor suPHP?
<Berge> Sånn når mpm-itk finnes.
<blaamann> Berge: Takk for tips.
<blaamann> Ser uforskamma enkelt ut også.
<Mogget> Er jo ikke noe gæli i suPHP?
<Mogget> jeg liker det veldig godt, men er litt bvanskelig å feilsøke på siden det aldri kommer noen feilmeldinger.
<Mogget> suEXEC mener jeg.
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-14
<kjes> Sakarias_: erru åååånline?
<Sakarias_> kjes: nå ja
<kjes> Sakarias_: https://skitch.com/kjeserud/rfyyb/screen-shot-2010-12-14-at-8.56.55-pm - tror du det er verdt å klage til Get om det? Er Google sine IPer, mot en av YouTube sine videoservere
<kjes> Er sånn på ettermiddager/kveld hver dag egentlig
<kjes> Tar meg 20-30+ minutter å laste 5-10 minutter med video
<Sakarias_> hmm
<Sakarias_> kabel?
<kjes> Ja
<kjes> Nettet i seg selv er helt fint, 2-2.5MB/s
<kjes> Men akkurat mot youtube er det dritt
<kjes> så hva tror du? verdt å klage til Get?
<Sakarias_> tviler, men du må få sagt fra
<kjes> Ja, får sende en ail
<kjes> mail
<kjes> Er jaggu bra jeg ikke betaler for det her!
<Sakarias> hehe
<kjes> sånn... Ødelagt av WebDeal, avsluttet med "Ha en fin dag supportperson"
<Sakarias> haha
<kjes> 50,- på at jeg bare får tilbake noe ala "Takk for at du sa i fra til oss, vi skal se nærmere på saken" og aldri hører noe, eller får "Dette er et problem utenfor Get sitt nettverk, vi kan dessverre ikke gjøre noe med saken"
<Sakarias> hirr
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-15
<sk8ergurl87> üä
<sk8ergurl87> upps
<sk8ergurl87> hei :)
<sk8ergurl87> jeg har et problem med ubuntu 10.10
<sk8ergurl87> ^^ norsken min er ikke så bra, så unnskyld for det
<kleinbottle> Det hadde vært greit å kunne bruke .kss-skjermsparere med gnome-screensaver!
<Mogget> Ubuntu one, brukes det reelt til noe hvis man ikke har en konto på skyserveren?
<jo-erlend> nei. 
<jo-erlend> dvs... Du kan forhåndsvise sanger via Rhythmbox :)
<Mogget> hehe ok.
<Mogget> Dette høres kanskje litt spes ut, spesielt siden jeg ikke bruker Ubuntu one, men jeg opplever Ubuntu one som litt påtrengende.
<Mogget> en av grunnene jeg gikk vekk fra windows er nettopp dette med at alt er så påtrengende slik at alle kan tjene penger på det.
<Mogget> Jeg tror jeg har blitt så vant til at man bare bruker ubuntu og det fungerer slik man vil ha det og det er aldri noe mas om bruk av programvare eller lignende.
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-16
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hvordan er Ubuntu One påtrengende? 
<Mogget> Nå i det siste så har jeg ikke opplevd det, men spesielt i starten så startet ubuntu one av seg selv. ville at jeg skulle logge inn. 
<Mogget> Ubuntu one mappa i /home/user måtte være der. Hvis du slette den så kom den tilabke ved relogging.
<Mogget> Når jeg endelig tnekte jeg bare skulle teste det ut så fikk jeg en mail eller eto angående fordeler ved å bruke ubuntu one.
<Mogget> og om hvorfor man skulle kjøpe mere plass og slikt.
<Mogget> Totalt sett så er det ikke så ille, men det er første gangen jeg opplever det i Linux verden og man ser det så ekstra godt når det er akkurat det man gikk vekk fra i Windows.
<Mogget> men nå er det sovetider.
<Mogget> nn
<Malin_> ubuntu one ligger jo som oppstarts deamon også den....
<Malin_> som standard
<Malin_> er i grunn redd, om utviklinga går denne veien, at Ubuntu blir sånn halvkomers etterhvert
<Malin_> Da får jeg i såfall flytte over på Debian eller noe
<Mogget> Malin_: mhm enig.
<Malin_> ja :)
<Mogget> Finnes det en side på ubuntu sine sider over "viktige" dager i 2011 for Ubuntu.
<Mogget> Jeg vil gjerne også ha viktige datoer i 2011 som er viktig for linux generelt.
<Malin_> usikker på det jeg
<Malin_> finnes forøvrig en del komersielle os som er basert på linux. Android f.eks.
<Malin_> men tja.. kanskje Ubuntu er halvkomers allerede med tanke på musikkbutikken, ubuntu one ?
<Mogget> Jo, men disse OS'ene er spesielisert for en type hardware som ikke er åpen.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, viktig for Ubuntu? Det er et nokså stort tema. Men du har jo http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodenameReleaseSchedule, altså for eksempel http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Mogget> jo-erlend: skal hennge oppp en større kalender på døra til det lokale lug laget på skolen.
<Mogget> så tenkte jeg skulle kline på litt informasjon for "viktige" dager
<jo-erlend> Malin_,  Ubuntu har jo alltid vært en kommersiell distro, men jeg forstår ikke protestene mot at Canonical bygger inn støtte for Ubuntu One.
<Malin_> nei, det er jo ikke det som er problemet heller
<Malin_> tror jeg
<Malin_> men om det blir et sånt irriternde moment, som alt som popper opp i windows osv, såer det et problem
<jo-erlend> Mogget, ja.. Problemet er jo at folk har forskjellige syn på hva som er viktig, men release schedule viser jo endel. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja, men det er ingenting som plutselig begynner å skje. Noen sørger for at det blir sånn og jeg har ikke sett noe tegn til ønske om å mase på brukeren. Tvert imot, synes jeg kanskje det har handlet litt vel mye om å fjerne ting fra brukerens bevissthet. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: tanken var å plotte inn større begivenheter som skjer i linux verden bare. så har plottet inn freeze datoer siden HiG kun bruker Ubuntu for det meste.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja
<Mogget> jo-erlend: i starten når Ubuntu One kom så opplevde jeg One som inntrengende
<Mogget> jeg gjør det fortsatt, men nå har jeg bare fjernet softwaren fra mine pcer nå som jeg vet Ubuntu ikke kræsjer hvis jeg fjerner det.
<Mogget> Hvis du er interesert i hvorfor jeg opplever det slik så kan du se det lille som ble sagt om emnet i går kveld :D
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg forsto ikke hva du mente da heller. :)
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> query -nofocus martindm1993
<Malin_> query -nofocus jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Malin_> ah.. jeg teseter noe
<jo-erlend> åh. :)
<Malin_> trykket på en knapp i x-chat, der det står dialog
<Malin_> så stod det noe om at en skulle få privmsg- ved å skrive query -nofocus <nick>
<Malin_> men kom ikke opp noe... hehe
<Malin_> kanskje om jeg tar vel -nofocus?
<Malin_> query martindm1993
<jo-erlend> skråstrek.
<Malin_> d̈́'oh
<Malin_> *flau*
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> :D
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> stod ikke i eksempelet som kom opp noe om / så da tenkte jeg ikke på det gitt
<xt> me smiler
<Malin_> stod ikke i eksempelet som kom opp noe om / så da tenkte jeg ikke på det gitt
<Malin_> tenkte jo å bare prøve om jeg fikk opp et sånt vindu :D
<jo-erlend> men hvis du vil sende en melding som klienten hans ikke skal reagere på, så er notice-kommandoen spesielt designet for akkurat det.
<Malin_> funket det :)
<Malin_> hm.. oki
<jo-erlend> ellers kan to boter eller tjenester mase hverandre ihjel. :)
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> ser for meg den ene boten blir irritert og sier noe slikt som. Now I am tired of this
<Malin_> i sånn steve hawkins-stemme, om det var lyd her da :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> :D
<blaamann_work> Hva skal til for å få multicaststøtte på et nettverk som er tilknytta UNINETT? 
<blaamann_work> Jobber midlertidig på HiB som er tilknytta UNINETT, men har ingen multicast støtte på avdelinga jeg sitter.
<Malin_> får den nederste linja her http://pastebin.com/Dikfmvds når jeg prøver å avinstallere noe via softwarecenter
<Malin_> samme får jeg om jeg trykker install på noe også
<Malin_> finner ikke noe via google
<Malin_> altså noen treff, om jeg søker feilmelidnga i google
<SlimG> Malin_: Hvilket skall? Gnome?
<Malin_> SlimG, jepp, det er Gnome
<Malin_> også som du ser, har jeg et annet tema der nå, men det er vel neppe det  som gjør det
<geirha> For sikkerhetsskyld kan du jo bytte tilbake til standardtemaet og se om du får same feil.
<geirha> Har sett saker hvor bytting av tema gir rare feil.
<SlimG> Malin_: Får du samme feil om du kjører den som root? "gksu software-center"
<geirha> Ah, ja. root vil jo bruke standardtemaet.
<Malin_> nei, får ikke feil om jeg kjører som root
<Malin_> snålt
<Malin_> så irriterende i såfall, for temaet var så fit.. snufs
<Malin_> får samme feil med standard-tema
<Malin_> men får ikke den feilen om temaet og det
<Malin_> så får den nederste jeg fikk før også (altså nederste av feilmelidngene i linken jeg postet her)
<Malin_> men men
<geirha> Hm. Ser ut som der er noe relatert til dbus, men dbus har jeg ikke så mye erfaring med.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> nei, skulle vel holdt meg til 10.04 hehe :)
<jo-erlend> det skal jo være helt ok å bruke vanlige releaser, men å oppgradere for å oppgradere, er ikke alltid så lurt.
<jo-erlend> kanskje greit å se på policykit-editor eller hva den heter for noe?
<SlimG> håper ubuntu snart får fingern ut og lanserer en rullende distro
<SlimG> s/ubuntu/canonical/
<SlimG> Hvilken klyngetype og programvare bør jeg se på om jeg vil sette opp en ubuntu server med KVM som skal kjøres på to fysiske maskiner, og kunne fungere selv om den ene maskinen slutter å fungere
<SlimG> Tanken var å koble disse to maskiene til et sentralt lager
<SlimG> evt. om det gjør ting greiere, kan den ene fysiske maskinen settes opp som standby i tilfelle den andre fysiske maskinen feiler
<SlimG> Kanskje en løsning er å sette opp en ubuntu server installasjon med KVM på hver fysiske maskin, der de virtuelle maskinene ligger på det sentrale lageret
<SlimG> så kan jeg manuelt fordele dem over KVM serverene, og så finnes det forhåpentligvis noe automatikk som starter opp VM på den andre KVM serveren om den første feiler
<SlimG> Noen pekepinne på hvor jeg kan begynne for å finne ut hvilken løsning og programvare jeg bør bruke?
<Sakarias> google :P
<Sakarias> SlimG: hvordan sentralt lager har du tenkt på?
<SlimG> en egen boks med bøttevis av disker og redundans, jeg vet ikke helt hvilken overføringsmetode som vil være best å bruke mellom en slik boks og de to fysiske maskinene
<Sakarias> http://nss.cs.ubc.ca/remus/
<Sakarias> dog for xen
<SlimG> Det eneste jeg er sikker på, er at jeg vil ha KVM til VM platform på en Ubuntu eller Debian installasjon
<Sakarias> hvorfor KVM ?
<SlimG> Det sto mellom KVM og xen, jeg husker ikke hvorfor, men nå har jeg allerede begynt å lese meg opp på KVM
<SlimG> Sakarias: Er xen noe bedre valg enn KVM da?
<Sakarias> jeg vet ikke
<Sakarias> derfor jeg lurte på hvor kvm :P
<Sakarias> hjemme hos meg, så fikk jeg dårligere IO med å kjøre kvm, så jeg har byttet til xen-server
<SlimG> Jeg er mest interessert i å vite hvordan de er å håndtere
<SlimG> Med KVM så blir vel en VM en PID, så man kan håndtere den som en vanlig applikasjon, det virker ganske fint i mitt hode
<SlimG> lurer på om KVM vil oversette "kill <VM PID>" til et ACPI signal til VMet
<Sakarias> virsh shutdown vm
<Sakarias> hvorfor oversette når det finnes verktøy?
<SlimG> jeg bare tenker at det er det som må skje om noen slår av linux sesjonen som har kjørende KVM VM, da får vel alle prosesser et kill signal før de evt. blir slaktet
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-18
<Malin_> noen som veit hvordan jeg kan få lest en feilmelding som kommer før grub-menyen? Jeg aner i grunn ikke hvorfor jeg får opp grub en gang, da jeg ikke trenger den. Er grub 1.97 et eller annet, akak grub 2.0
<Malin_> Ubuntu 10.10
<shazzr> Malin_: Virker det ikke å trykke på pause-knappen?
<Malin_> ervisst grub 1.98
<Malin_> slik jeg har skjønt det, får man alltid grub-meny når man har fler enn ett os
<Malin_> jeg har kun ett os, men etter oppgradering til 10.10 ser det ut til at menyen kommer uansett hva jeg gjør
<Kjes> grub kommer uansett, så lenge du ikke bruker lilo i stedet ;-)
<Malin_> Kjes, i 10.04 kom det ikke noe grub, med mindre jeg trykket shift
<Malin_> er det nytt i 10.10?
 * Kjes jobber ikke i ubuntu
<Malin_> Slik jeg har skjønt det, skal grub komme uansett ,så slenge en har flere os installert. Jeg har kun ett installert
<Malin_> Er vel ingen som jobber i Ubuntu? 
<Kjes> Canonical Ltd da
<Malin_> mulig
<Malin_> poenget var vel heller at jeg ikke akkurat har ment at noen jobber i Ubuntu
<Malin_> men men
<Malin_> er i alle fall frustrerende :) hehe
<Kjes> hva har det å si?
<Malin_> kjedelig å måtte trykke på enter for å boote Ubuntu hver gang en restarter eller starter opp maskina
<Malin_> Tar lenger tid å boote, og hva skal jeg med den menyen når jeg sjelden trenger den?
<Malin_> da er det bedre å heller trykke shift når jeg trenger den en sjelden gang
<Kjes> du kjører linux, du trenger ikke boote ;-)
<Malin_> Kjes, nei, sant nok, men det er en bærbar, og innimellom booter man
<Malin_> men du har vel et poeng i at det ikke er et ekstremt problem
<Malin_> men tja.. jeg er perfeksjonist...:S
<Kjes> set grub sin timeout til 0 så skal den nok velge default kernel med en gang
<Malin_> den står slik allerede.... :)
<Malin_> og ja, jeg kjører sudo update-grub2 etter hver gang jeg gjør endringer også
<Malin_> men men... sukk.. får jeg ikke menyen bort, så får jeg fikse så den ser litt pen ut da
<Malin_> eller bare la den være
<Sakarias> var da også noe å henge seg opp i
<Malin_> Sakarias, joa, men en vil vel gjerne at ting virker slik det gjorde om det går?
<Malin_> men uansett...
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> :p
<Sakarias> hvor ofte er det du booter egentlig?
<Malin_> ikke så veldig ofte, men hender seg det blir en reboot i ny og ne
<Kjes> Sakarias: Ubuntu 10.10 føltes som om fikk ny kjerne annenhver dag
<Kjes> enda en god grunn til å sitte i 8.04 i stedet. 
<Malin_> så du kjører enda 8.04? tja, why not
<Kjes> Malin_: Ja, det er forrige LTS
<Kjes> 10.10 har en bug i wlan-sakene
<Sakarias> Kjes: er ikke 10.04 LTS ?
<Kjes> nei tror ikke det
<Kjes> kanskje det var 10.04
<blaamann> joda, 10.04
<Kjes> joa du har nok rett. 10.04 ja
<Malin_> Kjes, jepp, I know ;)
<Kjes> vel, 10.04 har da :-) og 10.10 er ikke lts
<Malin_> det er 10.04 som er lts og ikke10.10
<Malin_> 6.06 var første lts
<Malin_> så 8.04, og nå 10.04
<Kjes> ja, vi har bestemt oss for det :-)
<Sakarias> Seconds_Behind_Master: 8867
<Sakarias> kom igjen da, treige mysql
<Kjes> Sakarias: db1.apps5?
<Sakarias> Kjes: med rep forran ja
<Kjes> damnit.. den skal jo være virkende igjen
<Kjes> i fixded it :-(
<Sakarias> sikker, for nå kom "slave ok" mld :P
<Kjes> \o
<Kjes> \o/
<Sakarias>                  Last_Errno: 1053
<Sakarias> den jeg fikset nå
<Sakarias> Kjes: oppdaget en ting nå, går ann å vaske klær, uten å vaske mobilen samtidig :P
<Kjes> virkelig? Jeg får prøve det neste gang :-(
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> vil anbefalle det, er billigere i lengden :P
<Kjes> blir spennende å våkne i morgen, se om den virker eller ikke 
<Kjes> eller, om den virker som den skal
<Kjes> virker gjør den jo
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> telefonen din er iallfall ren :P
<Kjes> lukter godt og!
<Sakarias> brukte skyldemiddel for å få mykere telefon også? :P
<Kjes> klart
<Kjes> er bare glad den slapp sentrifugering
<Mogget> Kjes: så lenge alt vaskepulver og andre vesker er blitt skylt ut godt av den telefonen så vil den sannsynligvis virke :)
<Mogget> kan hende lcd skjermen er litt weird og at membran/coil på den tveeter høytaleren er litt sprø så du får dårligere lyd enn før.
<Kjes> bruker headsett 95% av tiden 
<Kjes> Mogget: nå skrur den seg på hvis jeg skrur den av, også klager den stadig på at den har ikke-godkjente ting tilkoblet, selv om den ikke har noe koblet til seg
<Mogget> Kjes: se om du finner såpe resten inni kontaken eller mellom kontaktbladene.
<Kjes> nå skal den få ligge i risen sin til i morgen, så tar vi det derfra
<Mogget> hehe ok :D
<Mogget> jeg bruker å legge min i stekeovn på laveste varme med en liten lufteluke på når jeg søler vann eller lignende på telefon.
<Mogget> har ikke failet enda. 
<Sakarias> har en bedre løsning, ikke søle vann eller lignende på telefonen
<Kjes> jeg sølte ingenting!
<Sakarias> nei, du bare heiv den i vaskemaskina :P
<Mogget> Sakarias: det er det beste, men det e rikke alle som klarer å følge den regelen.
<Sakarias> Mogget: er virkelig ingen vanskelig regel å følge :P
<Kjes> google - iphone 4 washing machine: About 387,000 results (0.15 seconds) 
<Sakarias> 387K idioter? :P
<Mogget> jeg har hatt problemer med det der i mange år. Spesielt  i den perioden når jeg ikke gjorde annet enn å kjøre og kjøre. Telefonen ville dette ut av bukselomma når jeg gikk ut eller inn i bilen og ned i vassdamemen under.
<Kjes> Mogget: jepp.. det har skjedd meg en del og, men heldigvis aldri i vanndammer
<Sakarias> høres ut som du hadde for stor telefon til lommeene dine
<Sakarias> -e
<Kjes> omvendt, for liten lomme til for stor telefon ;-)
<Kjes> uuuh
<Kjes> never mind :$
<Sakarias> enda en fordel med å være feit, store lommer i buksene :P
<Kjes> kunne ikke akkurat velge uniformsbukse selv gitt
<Kjes> men privattelefon tok jeg stort sett i høyre bukselomme
<Kjes> da falt den heller ned under setet
<Kjes> og det var et jo oftest tørt
<Sakarias> hørt om beltefeste? :P
<Kjes> inn og ut av bilen 40-50 ganger hver natt? det må av og på noen gnager det beltet
<Sakarias> tar du av deg buska når du går inn og ut av bilen?
<Sakarias> (snakker da om beltefeste til buksebelte, ikke bilbelte)
<Kjes> på kontoret så hadde jeg bare gått fra plassen din nå, Sakarias... da jeg ikek skjønner hva i alle dager du snakker om
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> derfor du kommer og går så mye? :P
<Kjes> hehe
<Sakarias> og du vil ha arbeidsplass vedsiden av meg... skjønner ikke logikken din der :P
<Kjes> http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/Ov7N4e6cmKWyxFTOFWXkGthfQpJfAJ1PPyowqqx9ZA2SjV0gySY3E5sDNUijIO0dfYFGOX6JuvYn2IsoWL1RSKZ_X18N3E6U-bByQ-z16ZhbZtdPV1av10MWeIkyvztRM3WGsPQEmg
<Kjes> fyfaen for en url
<Kjes> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/bw-p5-headphones_1.jpg
<Sakarias> vet du har sånne
<Kjes> ja, de er løsningen i tilfelle
<Sakarias> aha
<jo-erlend> <Kjes> du kjører linux, du trenger ikke boote ;-) <-- interessant påstand. :)
<Kjes> haha
<Kjes> ja.. mente kanskje reboote
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det er jo hakket mindre radikalt. :)
<Mogget> Kagee: har du funnet ut av tilkobling til servern min eller har du funnet en annen løsning?
<Kagee> Mogget: serveren min er tilbake :)
<Kagee> jeg fikk opp irssi via hjemmemaskina til slutt, men jeg må fortsatt få fikset opp i nøkkelrotet
<Mogget> ok, fant du ut av det .ssh/authorized_keys styret?
<Kagee> nei, jeg våknet akkurat
<Mogget> hvorfor har du så mange forskjellige? er det ikke enklere å bare ha en på en usb med passord på?
<Kagee> må starte minecraft før titten's kamerater spiser meg levende
<Mogget> hmm jeg lurer på om min bachelor oppgave kan være en blanding av psykologi/data/programering med "Hvorfor gidder folk? - Minecrack" :P
<Mogget> jeg trodde det var titten som administrerte den serveren?=
<Kagee> du har ikke prøvd spillet enda :P
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg satt her og så på deg spille i ca en time og prøvde å spille i 30 minutter.
<Mogget> neitakk sier jeg bare.
<Sakarias> ikke? til og meg jeg liker minecraft
 * Kjes har ikke og kommer ikke til å prøve engang
<Sakarias> særing :P
<Mogget> altså for meg så virker det som om at de som lager spillet har laget et spill hvor det er brukeren selv som må lage grafikken og ideene til hva spillet skal væøre mens de spiller det.
<Sakarias> de? er vel bare en person
<Mogget> ok den ene duden da, men fortsatt.
<Mogget> ganske imponerende  at en person har klart det der da,
<Sakarias> imponerende at fyren også har solgt for 201 878 080 kr
<Mogget> seriøst???
<Mogget> han gjort seg til millionær med det spillet?
<Sakarias> sorry, 64 195 920 kr
<Sakarias> det er 802449 folk som har kjøpt spillet til 10 euro (ca 80 kr) stykket
<Mogget> wtf
<Kagee> indeed
<Kagee> antagelig derfor han har rå til å starte firma med hjelp :)
<Kagee> Sakarias: han kjøpte humble indie bundle 2 for  12 000 kr :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: hva er det?
<Kagee> google it
<Kagee> then buy it
<Mogget> Sakarias: et sett mmed spill hvor du selv bestemmer hvor mye diu skal betale for det.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, morsom betalingsstatistikk på humblebundle.com, synes jeg. :)
<Mogget> hvordan det?
<Mogget> det ser nesten ut som windows(pacman) spiser oss :P
<jo-erlend> totalen ja. Men gjennomsnittsbetalingene er dobbelt så høye for Linux. 
<jo-erlend> jeg har forøvrig alltid ment at hvis man gjør det lett for folk å betale og beløpets størrelse frivillig, vil mange i "begeistringens rus" betale mye mer enn de ville gjort hvis det var en påtvunget, fast sum. Skulle gjerne sett mer av det i praksis. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: skal jeg være erlig så tror jeg også det har litt sammenheng med at linuxbrukere vet hvor mye arbeid det er i slikt og at de setter pris på "tilliten" man får fra produsent
<Mogget> det der var en sykt dårlig setning.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, at det er en medvirkende faktor, er jeg sikker på. Men jeg tror det fungerer for mange andre ting også. For min del, har det vært _mange_ eksempler på musikk jeg har vært villig til å betale mye mer for enn normal pris. 
<Mogget> jeg tror vi som linuxbrukere vet å sette pris på muligheten til å velge. Som windows bruker så blir man enten stuck i en tankeganng med får alt gratis gjennom nedlasting av ulovlig programvare eller bruke masse penger.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: kan godt hende, jeg vet erlig talt ikke selv. Jeg har mistet troen på folk så må nesten ha bevis før mitt syn på den generelle person forandrer seg.
<jo-erlend> ja, det må selges inn. Jeg synes de selger det godt inn på den siden. Men ja, det er jo nettopp det jeg mener, at valgfrihet gjør folk mer betalingsvillige. 
<Mogget> Det her er jo blitt gjort før også med Goo of balls eller Goo of war eller hva det heter.
<Mogget> husker de tjente bra penger på det.
<geirha> World of Goo
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne sett litt mer reell data rundt det der. De siste dagene har jeg sett endel på NRKs programmer på nett og selvom jeg ikke er villig til å betale lisens (i så stor grad at jeg valgte bort TV), er det endel programmer der som jeg ville være villig til å betale for. Men det er jo ikke mulig. :)
<Mogget> jo-erlend: er det ikke slik at man skal betale tv-lisens hvis man har pc/videospiller/dvdspiller/tv?
<Kjes> så lenge man har tv-tuner
<jo-erlend> nei. Du må betale hvis du kan ta inn TV. Hvis du har TV-kort, så må du betale lisens. Men det foreligger forslag om å innføre en statlig internett-lisens av et slag. Det er en tåpelig løsning. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: når jeg bodde i danmark så var det til forslag der også. Der ble det brutalt slaktet da danskene ikke er så runde på dette som vi norske er.
<jo-erlend> hva mente du egentlig med det?
<Mogget> det var en lengre diskusjon om at danskene ikke er så villig til å betale for ting som rikstv etc fordi de får alt gjennom skatten
<Mogget> alle betaler minimum 38% skatt eller noe slikt, jeg måtte betale rundt 40. For dette så får du gratis medisiner, doktor etc.
<Mogget> Så når det kom opp så mente de fleste at dette skulle være dekt av skatten.
<Mogget> og jeg insinuerer også at jeg syns vi norske er litt slappe på å slåss mot det som vi ikke syns er riktg.
<Kjes> blir slappere jo lenger nord man kommer.. bare se på frankrike
<Sakarias> mao, jo kaldere det er, jo mer glad er folk å sitte hjemme? :P
<Mogget> hehe 
<Kjes> hehe
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, artig hypotese. :)
<Mogget> huff hvorfor startet jeg på dette i dag 
<Sakarias> pga du kjedet deg? :P
<Mogget> jeg har algmet eksamen på tirsdag. I dag så sitter jeg og koder mitt første QT/Socket stream program.
<Sakarias> er du sikker på din algmet?
<Mogget> Sakarias: meh
<Mogget> hehe
<Mogget> jeg består, kan komme opp på en c hvis jeg har litt flaks.
<Sakarias> da burde du nok ha brukt tid på algmet, istedet Qt :P
<Mogget> mhm jeg vet, men jeg har heaps og rødsvarte tre langt oppi baken akkurat nå.
<Mogget> begynner å bli litt lei for å si det sånn.
<Sakarias> hmm går det ikke ann å bytte farger i wimp...
<Mogget> wimp?
<Sakarias> norsk svar på spotify
<Mogget> oh
<jo-erlend> og begge to bommer på hele målskiven... 
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-19
<Sakarias> ser ut som at laptopen min ikke er kraftig nok til å dra wimp :S
<Kjes> haha
<jo-erlend> hehe... Og det er ikke en veldig gammel laptop? 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: en core2duo med 4GB ram
<jo-erlend> haha! :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<Sakarias> er et adobe air program
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg så det. Jeg prøvde det i en måned før jeg sa opp. Jeg ble nokså skeptisk da jeg så at det var et adobe air program. Men jeg brukte det svært lite. 
<Sakarias> har prøvd den før, men tenkte gi den en ny sjansje nå
<Sakarias> tror jeg gir meg snart
<jo-erlend> det er litt for sosialistisk for min smak. Jeg vil heller betale et par hundrelapper til en artist jeg liker enn å betale én hundrelapp til hundre artister jeg ikke kan fordra. 
<Mogget> nei jeg får komme meg hjem. Har sittet her i hele dag. snakkes etterpå.
<jo-erlend> cloudoffice så jo faktisk temmelig bra ut. 
<Malin_> hvordan kan jeg fjerne en oppføring i Nautilus under places? Det er en rest etter jeg laget en customized live-cd med Ubuntu customization kit
<Malin_> så er vel noe rester etter den iso-en jeg brukte for å lage cd-en
<Malin_> den lar seg ikke montere eller avmontere
<Malin_> står oppført i Nautilus som: 699MB File system
<Malin_> * 699 MB Filesystem
<jo-erlend> hva har du montert da?
<jo-erlend> kan det være noe i iftab-en din eller noe? Kan jo virke som et CD-bilde, på størrelsen å dømme.
<Malin_> ja, det er et cd-bilde Ubuntu customization kit brukte til å lage den nye live-cden
<Malin_> for å poste iftab
<Malin_> er den i /etc ?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin_> finner ikke iftab i etc
<Malin_> men disk utility finner "disken"
<Malin_> hm.. men kan sjekke nøyere i /etc
<Malin_> fstab er jo der da
<jo-erlend> sorry. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg mente fstab :)
<Malin_> hehe ;)
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/i6SFCTw5
<Malin_> hei jonaskul lont time no see. GÃ¥r det fint med deg da? :)
<Malin_> *long
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg undrer meg på om det kan være noe av det nederste i posten jeg postet som kan være den der disken
<jo-erlend> med mindre du har en cd i stasjonen, ser det ikke ut til at den er nevnt der.
<Malin_> nope, står ikke noe cd i cd-stasjonen
<jonaskul> Malin_, HEI! Jo takk, det går fin fint. Lenge siden ja, er hjemme i jula. Har egentlig flyttet til Krsand.
<Malin_> men programmet disk utilyt finner det
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvilke feilmeldinger får du når du prøver å montere den da?
<Malin_> jonaskul, koselig da :) Nei, jeg stikker sørover til Oslo-området i morgen jeg
<Malin_> mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock
<jonaskul> Også bruker jeg ikke ubuntu på laptopen min, og da har jeg heller ikke surret meg til å legge inn noen irc-klient
<Malin_> jonaskul, å? hva du bruker på laptopen da? Vil jeg vite det mon tro? :P knis
<jonaskul> Malin_, hehe, w7 ja. Er en Alienware M11x. Den har to gfx kort. Noe Ubuntu ikke har støtte for. Switching altså.
<Malin_> hm... synd den ikke har støtte for switching..
<jonaskul> Så da må jeg eventuelt inn i Bios hver gang jeg skal bytte gfx. Og da må jeg også ha to forskjellige grub.cfg å bytte i mellom. Har lest en god del, for jeg ville veldig gjerne få det til.
<jonaskul> Men ubuntu får vel kanskje støtte for det, for flere og flere får jo denne teknologien
<jonaskul> flere maskiner altså
<Malin_> hm... kan det være mulig å lage et script? ER det ikke snakk om å bytte mellom to grafikkort?
<Malin_> men men
<jonaskul> Jo, integrert og dedikert. 
<Malin_> aha
<jonaskul> Kan ikke kjøre med nvidia kortet hele tiden, da har je gikke mer enn 3 timer strøm. på intel-kortet får jeg godt over dobbelt så lang levetid
<jonaskul> Malin_, Men ellers da? Ferdig med julehandelen?
<Malin_> hehe nei, må vel ta det på tirsdag, når jeg kommer ned i landet
<Malin_> mulig du kan bytte uten å starte om
<Malin_> men jeg har aldri vært borti det før da :) hehe
<Malin_> men ser for meg noe med modprobe og depmod og starte gdm på nytt
<Malin_> jo-erlend, disken ligger på /dev/loop0 i følge disk utility og feilmeldinga en får når en prøver å montere den
<Malin_> jonaskul, jeg ser for meg, for å skrive det jeg tenker noe slikt som
<Malin_> sudo demod <navn på driveren en bruker nå>
<Malin_> * sudo depmod <navn på driveren en bruker nå>
<Malin_> sudo modprobe <navn på driveren for integrert>
<Malin_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Malin_> noe slikt, men godt mulig jeg er på villspor :)
<Malin_> fikk til å fjerne disken via disk utility
<kilonux> hjem til hjul
<Kagee> ikke enda
<Malin_> jonaskul, prata jeg for mye i sted? :p
<kilonux> hjelp til å flytte /home ?
<kilonux> er det ingen her plutselig
<Kjes> google er alltid der for deg
<kilonux> Kjes, joda, men ....
<Malin_> hm.. flytte /home da ser jeg for meg noe slikt som: sudo aptitude install flyttebyrå
<Malin_> flyttebyrå --melde-flytting move /home /<nytt-hjem>
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> neid
<Malin_> jeg skal ikke spøke sånn, men jeg tja.. jeg ser jo det humoristiske i ting
<Malin_> hvor ønsker du å flytte /home?
<geirha> !home
<lubotu3> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Malin_> men skal ikke være noe vanskeligere enn å lage en ny partisjon og avmontere den man har nå, remontere den på ny plass og endre i fstab eller noe sånt? :)
<Kagee> man må passe litt på når man flytter filene som ligger på den gamle /home
<Kagee> og man kan vel ikke være innloffet som vanlig bruker mens man gjør det
<geirha> Ja, er nok best å ikke være innlogget med gnome eller lignende i alle fall. Hvis du vil gjøre det uten å starte maskinen på nytt, ville jeg gjort det fra konsollet.
<Kagee> jeg ville gjort det fra rescue-konsollet
<geirha> Pyse ;P
<geirha> Hehe, neida.
<geirha> Men enklest å gjøre det fra live-sesjon. Bør jo uansett starte systemet på nytt for å sjekke at det fungerer.
<Kagee> jeg er egentlig den typen for wiper hele / for hver oppgradering
<Kagee> (men vilje)
<Kagee> jeg aner ikke hvor mage backup_(dato)-mapper jeg har
<geirha> Ville ikke kalt det oppgradering
<Kagee> poeng
<kilonux> er her fortsatt, studerer
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-12
<perplex>  /c
<perplex> duh
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-13
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Express-Ainol-Novo-7-google-Android-3-2-5-Point-Capacitive-Tablet-PC-8GB-/180774606776?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item2a170197b8
<Berge> Litt søt.
<RoyK> ganske søt pris også...
<Berge> Lurer på hva Optional External 3G support er.
<Berge> Ja, det er prisen som gjør den søt, for så vidt.
 * RoyK bestilte en
<RoyK> 900+moms er ikke dårlig
<Berge> Kanskje ha en til bilen.
<Berge> http://www.merimobiles.com/Ainol_NOVO_7_Android_2_3_8GB_1_5GHz_CPU_Dual_Camer_p/meri0723.htm har den fra en sjappe i stedet.
<RoyK> vel... kanskje fra ei som ikke ljuger om maskinvaren? ;)
<RoyK> den har en JZ4770-CPU, 1GHz
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingenic_Semiconductor
<Berge> Som Ebay-tingen gjør? (-:
<Berge> Ah, merimobiles gjør også.
<Berge> Sounds legit!
<Berge> http://www.ownta.com/ainol-novo-7-android-2.3-os-tablet-pc-with-wifi-3g-functions-advanced-version.html virker kanskje vagt mer legit.
<Berge> Men med Mali 400!
<Berge> Minner meg på at jeg tenkte å installere cyanogenmod på nook color-en min.
<RoyK> jeg satte opp cm71 på min gamle htc hero
<RoyK> ble *litt* bedre
<RoyK> men igjen - maskinvaren på den telefonen er ikke helt state of the art...
<Berge> Hm, ja, jeg burde oppgradere CM på fon også.
<RoyK> kjøpte nylig ny fon - sony ericsson experia arc (ikke s) og vurderer cm på den også..
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/V4eaE.jpg
<stianhj> Hva er trikset når man spiller videoer med AC3/5.1 lyd og bare har stereo høyttalere?
<stianhj> Senter-kanalen blir veldig lav, så tale blir lavt.. hvis jeg skrur opp blir left og right altfor høy.. osv
<Malin> burde da være noe som mixet det til 2.1
<Malin> men I don't know
<stianhj> ja, på windows blir ting automatisk downmixet til 2.0 f.eks..
<stianhj> men litt usikker på hvordan jeg får det til i ubuntu
<Malin> men kanskje det er grunnen til at mye video jeg ser ofte har lav lyd generelt
<stianhj> ja.. såvidt jeg har lest så er det standard at lyden ikke blir downmixet i ubuntu
<stianhj> så tale blir lavt, mens eksplosjoner og ting blir veeeldig høyt når du skrur opp
<Malin> men jeg har aldri tenkt over at det kan tenkes ting er i 5.1, men jeg tror egnetig ikke det, da det er en gjenganger for mitt vedkommende at all lyd er lav, uavhengig av format, og da spesielt på video
<Malin> i vlc er det mulig å øke den litt da ved å bruke scroll up
<stianhj> problemet er ikke så stort i tv-serier f.eks. da blir det bare lavt.. men i en film med masse lydeffekter og slikt, så kommer problemet mer frem
<Malin> ah, jeg har ikke prøvd så mye filmer, men virker som du opplever noe lignedne som meg da
<Malin> har vært sånn her siden Ubunbtu 10.04 ca tror jeg. litt usikker
<stianhj> ja, jeg er på 10.04 enda.. plugger du en laptop i TV'en og skal se film, så merker du fort problemet..
<Malin> ah
<Malin> nå er det mulig å gå i lydinstillingene å sette volumet over 100%, men det er jo kun en workaround. skulle likt å vite hvorfor dette har skjedd egentlig
<superos> Lyd fra rippa dvd'er er vel ein tanke lav IIRC.
<Malin> jeg opplever i alle fall lav lyd med mkv, avi, osv
<superos> Du kan alltids dumpe lyden for deretter å øke volumet (f.eks i sox) for så å muxe den inn igjen i videoen.
<superos> Gjorde det selv med mine Dexter dvd'er
<Malin> i sox?
<Malin> noen guide på dette? jeg lurer på om det er mange som opplever lav lyd i vidoer i Ubuntu
<superos> Dump med MPlayer. Øk lyden med sox.
<superos> En gammel guide fra meg var slik: http://dpaste.org/UMXY2/
<superos> Men Google gjerne om det er en ny måte å dumpe lyden på i MPlayer nå.
<Malin> så jeg må starte å bruke mplayer fra terminalen fremmover?
<Malin> men jeg kan jo endre snarveien evt
<Malin> og sox må jeg vel installere?
<Malin> aj
<Malin> *ja
<Malin> og det der fungerer med en video-fil også?
<stianhj> lurer på om dette kan funke: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Downmixing
<Malin> hm, kanskje
<Angawar> TG12 billettkøen åpner 1900 @ geekevents :)
<Malin> ble litt vanskelig den første guiden der, for jeg prøvde med avi-fil
<Kagee> i ubuntu så kan jeg be om en ny ip på et intefface bare ved å klikke på tilkoblingen i n-m
<Kagee> men jeg finner ingen gui-måte for det i kubuntu
<Malin> er det gui-måte for det i ubuntu? :D
<Kagee> bare å klikke på nettverksnavnet i lista
<Malin> oki
<Malin> ah, så kobler den seg til på nytt, men det er vel ikke sikkert man får en ny ip for det?
<Malin> jeg har stort sett samme internip i alle fall
<Kagee> det er enklere å skifte når det er to dhcp-servere tilgjen glig
<Berge> PÃ¥ samme nett, som ikke snakker med hverandre?
<Berge> Da har du typisk brukket nett (-:
<Kagee> Berge: det dukket opp en rouge dhcp på studby-nettet til hig i kveld
<Berge> Som sagt.
<Kagee> regner med det blir fikset så snart noen ser på rt-saken min, men ville fortsatt ha internett.
<Berge> Dropp pakker fra MAC-adressen til den andre tjeneren.
<Berge> Ev. IP-adressen.
<Kagee> apple "¤%"#¤%"¤#¤%"#¤%&
<Kagee> timecapsule.local my ass
<Berge> haha
<Berge> Kjekt å ha!
<Kagee> det er den som dukker opp som gateway
<Kagee> dukket.
<Kagee> der fikk jeg riktig ip
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-14
<mwh_> Hei, sliter litt med Ubuntu 11.10 ved shutdown
<mwh_> maskinen min henger i ca. 25 sek. før den slår av
<mwh_> dette gjelder blot hvis jeg lukker ned fra gnome eller unity shell, ikke fra login skjermen
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-15
<westernanalog> banne!!! prøvde å oppgradere gimp til 2.7.4 via ppa. det ødela pakkesystemet: http://www.pastie.org/3019706
<westernanalog> og så: http://www.pastie.org/3019714
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove gimp  ?
<westernanalog> http://www.pastie.org/3019726
<westernanalog> funkar inte
<geirha> Hm prøv å avinstaller de også. sudo apt-get remove gimp gimp-gmic gimp-plugin-registry
<geirha> Eventuelt, fjern ppa, kjøre sudo apt-get update, og så sudo apt-get -f install
<westernanalog> jeg tror: sudo apt-get remove gimp gimp-gmic gimp-plugin-registry
<westernanalog> virket fint :D
<geirha> Ah, flott. :)
<prooz> Ville sudo apt-get remove gimp* også funka?
<westernanalog> gimp 2.7.4 up and running :P
<geirha> prooz: Hm. Ser ut til at apt-get godtar regulære uttrykk i alle fall, så  sudo apt-get remove 'gimp.*'  hadde sikkert også fungert.
<prooz> Smooth
<geirha> Installasjonen hadde sikkert vært smertefri hvis pakkene i det PPAet var bygd på samme måte som i Ubuntus arkiver.
<superos> Er det flere enn meg som oppdager at noe av temaet i Unity faller ut? Altså, at f.eks ikontemaet faller tilbake til Gnome sitt standard tema?
<geirha> Jeg har ikke opplevd det.
<superos> En annen på jobb her bekrefter også dette nå.
<superos> Vises godt i Nautilus. Da vil du se at katalog- og fil-ikonene er helt basic.
<geirha> Det er sikkert gnome-settings-daemon som dør av en eller annen grunn.
<superos> Aha, kan sjekke om den kjører neste gang det skjer. Eventuelt starte den på nytt.
<superos> bra tips
<jo-erlend> Nice: voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1303
<jo-erlend> litt frekt at de krever kortinformasjon for å prøve gratis. Liker ikke sånt som fortsetter hvis man glemmer å si opp. Wimp gjorde det der. Trodde det hadde gått av moten for et tiår siden.
<jho_> hei noen som har peil på instalasjon av ubuntu på smart phone??
<Kagee> Det høres optimistisk ut. Akkurat hvilken smartphone tenker du på ?
<jho_> samsung galaxy s||
<jho_> installer??
<jho_> ser i app store at det finnes noen linux og for den saks skyld ubuntu installer... det kan se ut som den fungerer litt på samme måte som en installasjon inside wind....... noen som har prøvd noe slikt?
<Brumle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition
<Brumle> damn :s
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-16
<Malin> hadde aldri trodd dette: http://www.digi.no/885271/microsoft-aapner-opp-messenger
<RoyK> de skal vel kanskje over på skype for den lukka kommunikasjonen, da...
<Malin> det er vel naturlig å anta, da jeg ikke ser for meg at de åpner skype-klienten
<Malin> men at MS vil flytte msn eller hva som helst annet over på en helt åpen porotokoll er jo helt utrolig. Det er godt mulig de har ting som gjør det nå, men jeg kjenner ikke til noe i alle fall
<Brumle> hadde vært kult om de også åpnet for server-til-server med XMPP
<Malin> hva vil det si i praksis?
<Berge> Brumle: Mm, men ingen støtter federation, tydeligvis.
<Brumle> det vil si at jeg med min klient, kan koble til min egen server, som sender meldinger videre til msn og dems klient
<Berge> Brumle: Du kunne jo risikere å kunne snakke med folk på Facebook uten å ha Facebook-konto selv!
<Berge> Hvordan skal de da pushe reklame på deg?
<Brumle> hadde jeg bare visst det...
<Malin> ja, fb har jo ikke tatt i bruk xmpp 100% hva nå enn det måtte bety, men slik det nå kan bli, så kan jeg logge meg inn med gmailen min i gtalk og prate med folk på msn, skulle jeg tro
<Brumle> hverken google eller fb har server-til-server i XMPP'en
<Berge> (Federation.)
<Berge> Google har vel?
<Brumle> jabber.no var det vel som måtte sperre at google-kontoer benyttet msn-transporten
<Brumle> Berge: ikke som jeg vet
<Berge> Brumle: http://support.google.com/code/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=62464
<Berge> «The Google Talk service supports both XMPP client-to-server connectivity and XMPP server-to-server connectivity.»
<Brumle> weeee!!!   Det var nytt for meg og veldig positivt
<Brumle> jeg har tydeligvis ikke fulgt med i timen
<Brumle> fb gjør også endringer i jabber-greia si.  Her om dagen mistet jeg alle grupperinger av kontaker :(
<Malin> er alle grupperinger av kontakter fjernet fra fb?!
<Malin> eller kun fb-chatten?
<Malin> jeg kjører alt gjennom bitlbee for tida, så ser ikke noe kategorier der mer uansett
<Brumle> alle grupperinger via XMPP-protokollen var borte.  NÃ¥ har alle tydeligvis havnet i en ny gruppe som heter "Facebook Friends"
<Malin> Brumle: hm... Foresten, noen med canal digital som opplever treg ping?
<Berge> Til hvor?
<Berge> (Les: Jeg gjør ikke, generelt.)
 * Brumle har ikke canal digital :)
<Malin> :)
<Malin> Berge: generlet lav ping
<Berge> Malin: Det er jo bra?
<Malin> sorry, mente høy :p hehe :)
<Berge> Vel, jeg har ikke problemer med det.
<Berge> Men om du har et spesifikt sted det går treigt til, kan jeg jo sjekke?
<Malin> fikk 600+ daq jeg testet i går med speedtest.net mot både server i TRondheim + den på jessheim
<Malin> kan sjekke via terminalen litt her
<Berge> Speedtest vet jeg fint lite om.
<Malin> ja
<Berge> CDI er egentlig imponerende stabilt hos meg.
<Malin> ping fra vg.no
<Berge> Jeg når vg.no på 12-15ms konsekvent.
<Malin> ja, jeg får alt fra rundt 600 til opp mot 2000
<Berge> Er det noen som torrenter på linjen din?
<Malin> nå er gbeste rundt 450
<Berge> Hva sier mtr vg.no?
<Malin> jeg torrenter ikke, og leieboeren min aner ikke hvordan
<Malin> average du vil ha derifra?
<Berge> Tja, la den kjøre ti sekunder og pastebin hele terminalinnholdet.
<Malin> var vnakselig å kopiere ut
<Berge> Trykk C-s
<Malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772346/
<Berge> SÃ¥ kan du trykke C-q
<Berge> Men ok, det ser ut til at du sliter med å nå modemet ditt, egentlig.
<Berge> Hvordan er nettet mellom modemet og hva-du-nå-bruker for NATing?
<Malin> jeg tror det er noe rart når jeg trykker C-q, eller skal det gjøres mens den kjrøer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/772348/
<Berge> Det var om du trykker C-s for å stoppe den.
<Berge> Hm, kanskje 10.160.64.1 egentlig er ute i nettet et sted.
<Malin> kablelmodem -> trådløsrouter med upnp-enabled --> så ut på kabel til serveren og trådløs til resten
<Malin> ja, 10.160.64.1 er ikke routeren, det kan være modemet
<Berge> 10.160.64.1 er DOCSIS-terminator eller noe lignende.
<Malin> åja
<Berge> Da er enten problemet på 192.168.1.1 eller hos CDI.
<Berge> Koble en maskin rett i modemet, og se om det hjelper.
<Berge> Om ikke, klag til CDI.
<Malin> ja, jeg fskal testen år jeg er hjemme igjen
<Malin> er på p-15 jeg, leser på informatikk basisfag. Eksamen i morgen :)
<Kagee> i morgen?
<Malin> ja :)
<geirha> Etter oppgraderinga på kabel-tven for noen uker siden, var internetten nesten helt ubrukelig her i et par uker, men nå har den vært fin og stabil noen dager.
<geirha> Da vi ringte canal digital, fikk vi en svarer som sa at de hadde problemer i noen områder og at de holdt på å fikse, bla bla ...
<Malin> ja, det er ikke utenkelig de driver med noe hero gså. dE har jo fikset i nettet og har skjedd to ganger i løpet av krot tid at hele nettet datt ut
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-17
<krosenvold> Er det noen grei måte å få satt /etc/apt/sources.list tilbake til sin "orignalversjon" ?
<Berge> krosenvold: Det finnes ingen «originalversjon», siden den genereres.
<Berge> krosenvold: Men det er ganske lett å skrive en som er generell for din distribusjon.
<geirha> Å tømme fila og deretter åpne software-properties-gtk og huke av alle arkivene ... mulig det går. Har ikke prøvd.
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-18
<Malin> Hva er greia med at jeg ikke kan opprette nye poster i ubuntu-no-forumet?
<Malin> s/ubuntu-no/ubuntu.no/
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-10
<airplanesimen> morning :P
<airplanesimen> fikk ssh-en til å funke hest ;)
<f00f->  hest
<f00f-> er det noe ubuntu-greier?
<airplanesimen> eller, funke bra :)
<airplanesimen> nope
<airplanesimen> RoyK: er du her nå ?
<airplanesimen> har du prøvd "apt-get moo" ?
<airplanesimen> kommer straks tilbake
<airplanesimen> hmm er irc.freenode.net det samme som irc.ubuntu.net ?
<airplanesimen> hmm er irc.freenode.net det samme som irc.ubuntu.com* ?
<Mathias> la meg resolve
<Mathias> [10:08:09] irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<Kagee> airplanesimen: dvs ja.
<f00f-> how is it possible
<Mathias> /alias host exec host $-
<Mathias> f00f-: cname :P
<f00f-> shiiit
<airplanesimen> :P
<airplanesimen> Takker
<Mathias> mulig man vil /alias host exec - host $-
<Mathias> slipper man å få opp i status at host avsluttet :P
<airplanesimen> ;)
<airplanesimen> bruker ssh-en nå, endelig :P
<Mathias> lol
<airplanesimen> fikk hastigheta på 20 Mbps i går hjemme
<airplanesimen> så, er storfornøyd
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> får hastighet på rundt 50 mbit ^^
<airplanesimen> ikke dårli
<Mathias> varierer litt, skylder på den trofaste wrt54gl'en
<Mathias> men uploaden er dritt
<Mathias> rundt 20-30
<Mathias> selvom jeg skal ha 45
<Mathias> men som sagt, skylder på rauteren :P
<airplanesimen> trenger ikke så mye jeg :P
<airplanesimen> men, ganske bra allikevel
<Mathias> så jævla godt å ikke trenge å vente 2 uker på en film :P
<airplanesimen> jeg har 1 Mbps opp
<airplanesimen> hahaha
<Mathias> haha :s
<airplanesimen> hvem leverer bredbandet ditt da? Jeg bruker Broadnet :P
<Mathias> eltele
<airplanesimen> :O
<airplanesimen> (Y)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: her np
<RoyK> airplanesimen: her nå
<airplanesimen> okay :)
<airplanesimen> Noen som liker å hjelpe? jeg har litt trøbbel med at internette over WPA-psk2 timer ut ganske ofte. Noen som har forslag?
<airplanesimen> i keep disconnecting :/
<Mathias> "keep me hanging on" får du spille da
<f00f-> airplanesimen : hva slags OS bruker du?
<airplanesimen> Ubuntu, gnome-shell, 12.10
<airplanesimen> Mathias, hører på den stadig vekk ;)
<f00f-> prøv windows
<f00f-> wifi med wpa-psk2 fungerer problemfritt i windows, det er i alle fall min erfaring
<airplanesimen> ja, samme her
<airplanesimen> ((11:15:04) f00f-: wifi med wpa-psk2 fungerer problemfritt i windows, det er i alle fall min erfaring)
<airplanesimen> tilbake igjen -_-
<airplanesimen> ;)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: ja, alle har innsynsrett i lagrede data. Jeg sendte en epost til ventelo og fikk dem etter mye om og men til å sende meg samtlige data de hadde lagret om meg (dvs mobilen min) de siste månedene, med posisjonsdata og det hele. men det satt ganske langt inne hos dem å grave opp alt sammen
<airplanesimen> oisann
<geirha> hvor langt tilbake i tid lagrer de posisjonsdata?
<RoyK> er vel de vanlige 3 månedene DLD krever
<RoyK> dvs som DLD *vil* kreve
<airplanesimen> Oja, har de tredd i kraft allerede? eller var det diskusjon om hele 6-12 mnd'er ?
<RoyK> 6mnd var det visst
<airplanesimen> hmm, okay
<RoyK> men dld har ikke trått i kraft ennå
<RoyK> men det kan jo hende operatører har lagra ting allerede
<RoyK> dagens regelverk sier vel maks tre måneder
<airplanesimen> Det vil kreve enorme mengder av lagringsplass, eller?
<RoyK> tja - spørs jo hvor store datamengder det er snakk om
<RoyK> 100TB til arkivformål koster jo ikke så mye i dag
<airplanesimen> ja, det er jo sant, teknologien utvikler seg kjapt. for 15 år siden var det fantastisk å ha hele 5 Gb på den stasjonære pc'en hjemme :P
 * RoyK hadde 120MB harddisk på sin første PC i 1991 eller noe
 * sigurdga_ hadde 80, og det var maks da den var ny
 * airplanesimen hadde 5 Gb på sin første fra 1995
<RoyK> vi bestilte nettopp ei diskhylle med 48x3TB disk (dell/equallogic leverer ikke 4TB ennå)
 * malin hadde 40MB på første pc i 1990-ish
<sigurdga_> men nå sitter jeg og ser på en prosess som visstnok har kjørt siden 2008 (!)
<sigurdga_> bør ikke være riktig, men hvis det er det, er det jo kult
<RoyK> sigurdga_: 'uptime'?
<airplanesimen> Uhm ,snakk om "uptime"
<sigurdga_> hmm. bare 316 dager
<sigurdga_> men det har ikke vært noe krøll med klokka
<geirha> ... som du vet om
 * airplanesimen fucked t.. sorry
<airplanesimen> :)
<airplanesimen> RoyK: SSD ?
<RoyK> airplanesimen: nei - vanlig 7k2-snurredisker
<RoyK> 144TB på SSD hadde nok blitt litt dyrt
<airplanesimen> (Y)
<RoyK> og sannsynligvis ikke så veldig nødvendig
<airplanesimen> ja, det var det jeg tenkte
<airplanesimen> Nja, mindre støy kanskje ?
<airplanesimen> utenom kjølinga
<airplanesimen> hvis man trenger
<sigurdga_> tape!
<malin> tape er nice
<sigurdga_> jobber med tape npå. er ikke alltid like morsomt, men når taperoboten gjør som jeg vil, går det stort sett greit
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Datasette_c2n.jpg
<malin> ^^
<airplanesimen> :P
<sigurdga_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_3592 (dessverre ingen bilder)
<Mathias> teip faktisk
<airplanesimen> Kan dere se denne meldinga? (tester noe)
<Mathias> nei, ikke i det hele tatt
<airplanesimen> bra
<Mathias> er helt usynlig
<airplanesimen> lurer på noe
<Mathias> noen som sa noe?
<Mathias> :P
<airplanesimen> Hva menes med dette:
<airplanesimen> vent
<airplanesimen> https://kontrakter.tromsfylke.no/uploads/Kontrakt_VG1H2012_13.pdf
<airplanesimen> avsnitt 8
<airplanesimen> vil det si at de lagrer informasjon om deg kontinuerlig ?
<airplanesimen> brb
<malin> RoyK: her står det om hvordan man gjør rein vifter på macbook pro :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2gtjhv7m-Q
<Mathias> malin: har de vifter?
<malin> Mathias: tydeligvis. to stykker tilogmed
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, de brukes bare veldig skjelden på grunn av god design ;)
<Mathias> trodde de bare brukte kald fusjon inni der
<malin> men var en del støv i den jeg så i klippet i alle fall
<malin> men ser jo lett ut å gjøre reint så
<RoyK> så, blir det MBP på deg? ;)
<malin> det frister å vurdere det nok en gang
<malin> hvor lang levetid har et batteri?
<malin> ser at batteriet sitter fast i macbook pro retina
<malin> er det bare mini-pcie ssd i macbook pro retina?
<malin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3_x18MYRw0
<RoyK> det meste sitter fast i retina
<RoyK> men retina er noe overprisa
<RoyK> dessuten kommer vanlig MBP med matt skjerm (om det er det du vil ha)
<RoyK> tror retina bruker vanlig sata
<RoyK> 500GB SSD i denne - blir kanskje litt stort for mini-pcie
<blaamann_work> "MacBook Pro with Retina Display 15" Mid 2012 Repairability Score: 1 out of 10 (10 is easiest to repair)."
<blaamann_work> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+Display+Mid+2012+Teardown/9462/1
<RoyK> ja... den er ikke noe du kjører service på sjøl, med mindre du er guru
<RoyK> men igjen - denne her er ikke min, men jobben sin - har en 17" MBP privat - den kan man fint mekke på sjøl
<blaamann_work> "Asus UX32VD Zenbook Repairability Score: 8 out of 10 (10 is the easiest to repair)." <- Min laptop
<blaamann_work> (Litt usikker på om det er VD jeg har)
<malin> hm, ja, jeg syntes det meste er overprisa jeg
<RoyK> http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/barbar-pc/LEG585218186G/lenovo-ideapad-g585-15-6-barbar-pc
<RoyK> !overprisa
<RoyK> men ikke nødvendigvis *veeeeeeldig* bra
<malin> nei, det er sant. det der så ut som noe ræl
<blaamann_work> Har ein billig Lenovo i3 (2990,-) med 256Gb SSD disk (1569,-). Himmel og hav i forskjell etter å ha bytta ut snurredisken.
<blaamann_work> Hadde en prisvarslingstjeneste på i3 under 3000. Finner ingen i3 under 3000 nå lenger. Kjøpte min for 2 mnd siden.
<sigurdga_> var vel så lavt det gikk før prisene er på vei oppover igjen mot jul
<Mathias> når er den beste tiden på året å kjøpe maskin uansett?
<RoyK> rett etter jul?
<RoyK> når butikkene sitter på store lager av det de ikke fikk solgt...
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> det skal huskes :P
<jo-erlend> <RoyK> 144TB på SSD hadde nok blitt litt dyrt <-- Er det ikke teip som gjelder når du snakker sånne datamengder?
<Mathias> TEIP!
<RoyK> jo-erlend: funker dårlig å bruke teip som sanntidsmedium :þ
<jo-erlend> Jeg liker ikke å bruke ordet "tape" i datasammenheng. Det kan fort gå troll i ord. :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ah... Ja, det skjønner jeg. Men jobber dere med sånne datamengder i sanntid?
<Mathias> jo-erlend: fornorske når det er mulig og faktisk gir mening? :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, vi har mye data
<Mathias> RoyK: bytt om på d og t i data :P
<Mathias> tada!
<RoyK> jo-erlend: den skal stå på en sekundærinstallasjon og replikere ned fra den primære
<RoyK> litt tregere greier på sekundær, type raid-6 på store disker, med andre ting på primærinstallasjonen (raid6 + noe raid10 på raske sas-disker etc)
<jo-erlend> høres morsomt ut. :)
<RoyK> joda
<jo-erlend> kjenner at forkjølelsen endelig begynner å avta litt.
<winb> e du smitta av datavirus
<malin> winb: nei, han kjører Ubuntu
<Mathias> han er smittet av en invalid .deb
<Mathias> shazzr.as
<winb> :)
<airplanesimen> Hei hei :)
<airplanesimen> Åssen får man seg 64bit-java på ubuntu 12.10 ?
<malin> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<_awen> hi guys
<Mathias> haihai
<RoyK> rairai
<Mathias> thaithai?
<malin> kinkin
<Mathias> malinmalin
<winb> e d liv mor
<Mathias> winb: e d næ
<Mathias> winb: tok dud far sin cola?!
<Mathias> du*
<Mathias> klarer jo faen ikke skrive idag
<Mathias> ikke å*
<IvarB> o/
 * RoyK banner høyt og hellig
<IvarB> treg i magen? :P
<RoyK> nettforbindelsen min har vært stabil i snart tre år, men ruteren ser ut til å ha blitt gammel og gretten
<IvarB> usj
<RoyK> heldigvis ikke min - så altibox/viken fiber får komme og bytte den
<RoyK> evt kan de sende en ny - jeg vet litt hvordan fiber funker :P
<Mathias> RoyK: hvilket merke? :P
<RoyK> usikker - en greie som henger på veggen som altibox kom med
<RoyK> fiber inn og ethernet+trådløst ut
<Mathias> okay
<Mathias> jeg har fiber inn, og tp ut ^^
<RoyK> http://munin.karlsbakk.net/munin/karlsbakk.net/smilla.karlsbakk.net/index.html <-- viser litt avbrudd her og der
<Mathias> munin? :O
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> munin er fint ;)
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> hugin har visst fått ny rolle - sette sammen bilder - mens munin overvåker servere - det var ikke sånn i gamle dager!
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> Mathias: de var jo ravnene til Odin ;)
<Mathias> vet det
<Mathias> og det at hugin klisjet bilder sammen
<IvarB> jeg har altibox
<Mathias> og hadde en ide om hva munin var
<RoyK> IvarB: jeg har hatt altibox i snart tre år - beste nettselskap jeg har vært borti - men det hjelper lite om ruteren fusker
<IvarB> og har vært logget på freenode uavbrutt siden 23. november
<IvarB> da jeg logget på... :P
<Mathias> herrehelvetet
<Mathias> kan jeg ikke justere delay på lyden i samsung sin movie player?! :(
 * RoyK mumler noe om at "herrehelvetet" nok er den type hevete som enkelte herrer havner i
<IvarB> smart tv?
<Mathias> IvarB: ehhhh, halvveis
<RoyK> "helvete" -> ubestemt form, uttrykksform, "helvetet" -> bestemt form, et sted
<Mathias> ene halvdelen av det smarte ligger på gulvet koblet til med hdmi
<Mathias> sgs3 :P
<IvarB> sgs3 ?
<Mathias> samsung galaxy s3
<RoyK> noe sånt som wtf3
<IvarB> oh hehe
<RoyK> fet telefon, da - beste jeg har hatt så langt
<Mathias> og herrehelvetet = /dev/null
<IvarB> hva slags video fil er det?
<Mathias> mkv
<RoyK> sikkert noe porno som ikke virka ;)
<Mathias> spiller via allshare
<Mathias> RoyK: ser olsenbanden
<RoyK> :)
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> men lyden er ca. 0,2 sekunder for rask
<IvarB> har du prøvd med plex?
<IvarB> plex media
<IvarB> ikke på tlf
<Mathias> gratis eller pengesluk? :P
<IvarB> gratis
<Mathias> ok, bra :P
<IvarB> linux server
<IvarB> kan laste ned plex media klient fra samsung smart tv
<IvarB> hvis du har det
<Mathias> har ikke smart tv
<Mathias> har en telefon, og en tv
<IvarB> ok daså :P
<Mathias> sammen blir de halvdum
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> og de smarttvene er helt tilbakestående
<Mathias> like treg som telenor
<RoyK> siden vi er offtopic her - noen her som har peil på bilstereo?
<Mathias> bil?! hva slags objekt er det for noe? :P
<RoyK> kjerre - normalt fire hjul og en slags forbrenningsmotor (evt elmotor) - brukes mye - du bør nok vite litt om det ;)
<malin> hadde man fått en macbook pro med 15" til ca 9-10000 så hadde valget vært enkelt
<f00f-> det hørtes da veldig dyrt ut
<Mathias> sleng på en null eller tre så har du prisen apple egentlig vil ha
<RoyK> f00f-: det er en jævlig fin maskin ;)
<f00f-> hvordan?
 * RoyK har hatt noen macbook pro-er
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> god maskinvaredesign
<RoyK> godt utseende
<RoyK> blir ikke varm
<RoyK> siden varmen ledes ut gjennom aluminiumen maskinen er laget av, og ikke blåses ut av ei vifte inni varmeisolerende plastikk
<f00f-> kan man oppgradere maskinvaren også?
<RoyK> nei, du trenger ikke - den virker
<f00f-> trenger ikke?
<f00f-> hva om man vil ha mer ram etter noen år for å henge med i tiden?
<RoyK> du kan legge til minne og sånt, typisk laptop
<f00f-> ya
<f00f-> fair nuff
<RoyK> men apple byger OS og maskinvare sammen
<f00f-> kan man bytte batteri også?
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> så da funker det bedre
<RoyK> jada, det er bare å ta ut batteriet
<f00f-> sick
<RoyK> (med mindre du har en macbook pro retina, som er *veldig* sær)
<f00f-> høres sært ut
<RoyK> helvete - må få tak i en tekniker fra altibox i morra
<RoyK> ruteren min synger på siste verset
<RoyK> har boota den fire ganger på to timer
<f00f-> osx er jo noe fjas da.. men man kan vel kjøre windows på disse tingene også
<RoyK> os x er ikke fjas ;)
<RoyK> os x er freebsd med aqua på toppen
<RoyK> funker som faen
<RoyK> og veldig stabilt
<RoyK> f00f-: har du brukt os x?
<f00f-> ja, litt
<RoyK> ja, litt, ja, men jeg har brukt deg ganske lenge, og det virker
<f00f-> vinduskontrollene var noen baller i forskjellig farge
<f00f-> litt som man ville forventet fra et produkt kjøpt i lekebutikken
<RoyK> grensesnittet er forskjellig fra hva du er vant til
<RoyK> men det blir du vant til
<RoyK> du kan kanskje bli vant til win8 også
<RoyK> folk sa det samme da win95 kom - mikke mus-grensesnitt!
<f00f-> når jeg ser på knappene for minimer, maksimer og lukk i windows så vet jeg med en gang hva de symbolisierer.. hva grønne gule og røde baller betyr er dog ikke godt å si
<f00f-> men man finner vel fort nok ut av det
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> f00f-: om problemet ditt med os x er at det ikke likner på windows, hvorfor er du da her på #ubuntu-no?
<f00f-> ubuntu fascinerer meg
<f00f-> det er artig og interessant hvordan man kan gjøre alt feil og raskt opparbeide seg en massiv brukerbase bestående av alle de "dummeste" innenfor et miljø/community
<f00f-> blir spennende å se hvor lenge det varer før hele opplegget går supernova
<RoyK> f00f-: oppfør deg
<f00f-> heh, hva nå?
<RoyK> om du er her for å leke besserwisser, så prøv et annet sted
<RoyK> her snakker vi fag, stort sett
<f00f-> fag ja
<RoyK> ja, som du kanskje vet, er denne kanalen om ubuntu linux, ikke om hvorfor windows er så mye finere
<f00f-> trodde ikke ubuntu brukte navnet "linux" lenger
<RoyK> ubuntu er en linux-distro
<RoyK> linux er en kjerne
<RoyK> ubuntu er en distro
<f00f-> de har jo fjernet "linux" fra kjernen også
<RoyK> nei, de har ikke det...
<f00f-> ok
<RoyK> hva skulle de ellers ha brukt? bsd?
 * RoyK mumler noe om at f00f- ikke forstår så mye 
<f00f-> nei
<f00f-> de kaller det ubuntu kernel
<f00f-> noe som er helt lol
<f00f-> but true
<RoyK> det er det samme som redhat og centos og slackware og whatnot gjør
<f00f-> nei
<RoyK> det er linux, bare med litt ymse patcher
<f00f-> absolutt ikke
<jo-erlend> ?
<RoyK> roy@smilla:~$ uname -a
<RoyK> Linux smilla 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:48:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RoyK> det er 12.04
<RoyK> f00f-: behave, my friend, or get lost
<f00f-> hva er problemet akkurat nå?
<f00f-> har jeg gjort noe galt?
<RoyK> du sprer det som på engelsk kalles FUD
<RoyK> eller uvitenhet
<RoyK> som fører til mer uvitenhet og motstand og fjas
<f00f-> det er ubuntu som beskriver kernelen sin som "ubuntu kernel"
<f00f-> ikke meg
<f00f-> jeg bare sier at de gjør det
<f00f-> og så sier du at det er FUD at jeg nevner det
<RoyK> så hvorfor sier da min ubuntu-installasjon at den kjører linux?
<f00f-> les release notes og publisert tekst
<f00f-> ikke uname output
<RoyK> {{citation needed}}
<f00f-> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q="ubuntu+kernel"&oq="ubuntu+kernel"
<f00f-> citation vær-så-god
<jo-erlend> prøv å gjøre det samme med "centos kernel" eller hva som helst annet.
<jo-erlend> som RoyK påpeker, er det både naturlig og vanlig å gjøre det.
<f00f-> gå til ubuntu.com
<f00f-> søk etter "linux"
<f00f-> oppdag null treff
<RoyK> natta
<f00f-> hvor vanlig er det for en linuxdistro?
<jo-erlend> f00f-, kan du si nøyaktig hva du mener med det?
<f00f-> jeg mener at ordet "linux" ikke forekommer på ubuntu.com
<winb> site:ubuntu.com linux
<blaamann> Står bra forklart her https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Linux_kernel_3.5.5
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør det.
<winb> gir masse treff
<f00f-> ikke forsiden
<jo-erlend> f00f-, riktig, men det er det hundre tusen andre navn som heller ikke gjør.
<f00f-> hva da?
<jo-erlend> som ikke står på forsiden av Ubuntu.com.
<f00f-> vel, nå er ubuntu en linuxdistro, som dere sier, så hvilke andre navn er relevante i denne sammenhengen annet enn "linux" ?
<f00f-> :)
<jo-erlend> Debian for eksempel? Eller Firefox? LibreOffice? Gnome? Det er veldig mye programvare som er helt sentral i Ubuntu, men som ikke står nevnt på forsiden.
<f00f-> poenget mitt er: ubuntu prøver å "skjule" sine røtter og ønsker i størt mulig grad å distransere seg fra mye av det "linux" står for
<f00f-> nå er ingen av de tingene du nevner et OS
<f00f-> så jeg ser ikke at det er like relevant som linux
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvorfor ikke han gir f00f- en +b snart
<f00f-> do it
<jo-erlend> RoyK, holdt på lenge eller?
<f00f-> nope
<RoyK> jo-erlend: han begynte vel for noen dager siden
<f00f-> feil
<f00f-> jeg joinet i går
<malin> skal det være sånt kjør med + og op og sånt nå?
<f00f-> og siden den gang har jeg ikke sagt stort
<RoyK> ja, men nok piss til å senke et skip
<f00f-> men hver gang jeg har, så har RoyK kicket meg eller kommet med trusler
<f00f-> veldig staslig å besøke dere
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> lar det være opp til andre
<RoyK> men f00f- snakker eter min mening stort sett piss, og har veldig lite å gi til fellesskapet
<RoyK> og sånt gir ikke mening
<winb> han skjønner ikke konseptet med distroer og linux
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg har gitt deg sparken *to* ganger - begge gangene trådte du over streken
<f00f-> du sier så
<RoyK> winb: i går gikk han lenger - veldig ufint
<f00f-> hva var så ufint i går?
<RoyK> f00f-: sjekk loggene dine - det var forresten ikke i går, det var på lørdag
<jo-erlend> jeg leser.
<malin> hva har skjedd? og hvorfor har f00f- gått over streken?
<RoyK> f00f-: nå skal jeg være ærlig og oppriktig - vi vil ha et åpent forum her som handler om ubuntu og relaterte ting. det hadde vært veldig fint om du holdt deg til saken
<f00f-> åpent ja
<f00f-> så åpent som det passer seg for RoyK og hans dagshumør kanskje
<jo-erlend> f00f-, jeg vil vel kanskje mene at takhøyden vokser litt i samsvar med hva du bidrar med ellers. Hvis du bare er her for å trolle, så er det vel egentlig helt greit hvis du gjør det et annet sted.
<RoyK> malin: vel, det hele begynte med noen ganske ufine bemerkninger om ei dame som ble påkjørt av trikken, og så videre ymse usaklige uttalelser i kveld, med en holdning som hører til under fjortisnivå og ikke det vi pleier å holde her
<f00f-> jeg får kjeft uansett hva jeg gjør
<f00f-> haha
<f00f-> ufine bemerkninger?
<jo-erlend> nå har jeg lest gjennom loggen og det har vel ikke kommet så veldig mye konstruktivt foreløpig.
<RoyK> f00f-: du har ikke tilført noe
<f00f-> jeg sa at hun sikkert ikke brukte ubuntu
<f00f-> er det ufint?
<f00f-> lol
<f00f-> nei, kanskje det ikke var veldig konstruktivt
<f00f-> men å si at det er ufine bemerkninger og alt mulig fjas blir jo helt sykt etter min mening
<RoyK> f00f-: vær så snill å være litt konstruktiv her inne - det er ikke #norge
<f00f-> hva er det som er så konstruktivt med å begynne å snakker om damer som blir påkjørt av trikken da?
<f00f-> jeg nevnte i det minste ubuntu, som er on topic her inne
<f00f-> damer og trikker egner seg kanskje best på denne #norge-kanalen du nevner?
<jo-erlend> Vi har hatt endel offtopic her inne. Det er ikke noe forbud mot det. Men som sagt; takhøyden vokser litt med tiden.
<f00f-> forståelig
<f00f-> jeg bare forstår ikke hvorfor RoyK skal være så konfliktsøkende
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg er ikke konfliktsøkende
<RoyK> f00f-: du er nok mer på den greia - med utsagn om det ene og det andre jevnlig
<RoyK> f00f-: så oppfør deg, vær så snill
<sigurdga_> jeg tror det er to konfliktsøkende folk
<sigurdga_> hvor langt skal jeg spole tilbake for å se det "interesstante" som dere klager over?
<RoyK> sigurdga_: hvilke folk?
<sigurdga_> jeg har spola litt tilbake, og jeg kan se at RoyK blir provosert og truer, men har jeg spola langt nok tilbake?
<jo-erlend> noe av det første jeg så, var en anbefaling om å bytte til Windows som svar på et konkret spørsmål angående Ubuntu.
<RoyK> sigurdga_: litt prat om os x og linux, hvor jeg påpekte at os x er en bsd-variant
<f00f-> osx er ikke en bsd-variant, osx er basert på bsd
<malin> hm, Ubuntu har da linux-kernel og ikke noe Ubuntu-kernel
<sigurdga_> jo-erlend: ja, det provoserer, foof bør skjønne at det kan provosere her
<RoyK> malin: nettopp
<sigurdga_> men bsd-snakket synes jeg ikke var så ille
<RoyK> men at ubuntu "ikke er linux", er litt rart
<sigurdga_> vi skal ikke sparke rundt og eskalere problemer over en lav sko heller
<sigurdga_> det bør være rom for å diskutere det at ubuntu "pakker inn" og usynliggjør linux
<RoyK> sigurdga_: neida, ble kanskje litt grinete der, etter enkelte utsagn tidligere
<RoyK> men ubuntu har jo aldri forsøkt å skjule at det er en linux-distro
<sigurdga_> RoyK: ja jeg skjønner at du ble provosert
<RoyK> slik som kanskje android har gjort
<malin> Android har vel i større grad enn Ubuntu skjult at de er en linux-distro
<RoyK> dvs, android har vel knapt gjort det heller
<malin> men hva så
<malin> om 1000år så er det ingen som bryr seg likevel osv
<f00f-> gå til ubuntu.com, trykk "what is ubuntu?", se om du finner ordet linux noe sted
<RoyK> malin: om 1000 år er vi alle døde, så det betyr nada
<malin> nettopp
<malin> :p
<RoyK> malin: men det som betyr litt mer, er hva som skjer nå ;)
<RoyK> f00f-: prøv det samme med andre distroer
<f00f-> ok, hvilken?
<RoyK> det er mange å velge mellom
<malin> jeg søkte på linux inne på ubuntu.com
<malin> kom en del treff
<RoyK> sikkert snart hundre
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<malin> suse, openSUSE, Debian, Slacware, osv osv
<f00f-> malin : ikke søk på linux, lat som om du ikke vet at ubuntu er linux, gå til ubuntu.com og trykk rundt, prøv å finne referanser til "linux"
<f00f-> jeg finner ingen
<RoyK> de fleste kjenner til wikipedia i disse dager...
<sigurdga_> tilogmed debian er uten "linux"
<jo-erlend> f00f-, se på Windows.com om du finner noen referanse til NT Kernel på forsiden, eller om du finner Darwin på forsiden av Apple.com. Det er helt vanlig å ikke plassere dypt teknisk informasjon på forsiden.
<f00f-> http://www.debian.org/intro/about
<f00f-> "Debian systems currently use the Linux kernel or the FreeBSD kernel. Linux is a piece of software started by Linus Torvalds and supported by thousands of programmers worldwide. FreeBSD is an operating system including a kernel and other software. "
<jo-erlend> Er det forsiden?
<malin> hm, så os-x og apple skjuler at de er Darwin og BSD?! fy f....... :P
<f00f-> ja, du trykker på "read more..." på forsiden, under beskrivelsen av hva debian er
<f00f-> så får du linux med en gang
<f00f-> prøv det samme på ubuntu.com og du finner ingen referanser til linux
<f00f-> http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<f00f-> "openSUSE is a free and Linux-based operating system "
<jo-erlend> ja, men du snakket om forsiden. Det finnes som sagt mengder av informasjon om Linux under ubuntu.com. Men det er svært teknisk informasjon og det er ingen grunn til å ha det helt på forsiden.
<f00f-> første linje med tekst på siden
<f00f-> http://www.slackware.com/
<f00f-> " The Slackware Linux Project "
<sigurdga_> jeg syner dere alle er inne på en blindvei
<f00f-> første linje med tekst på forsiden
<malin> f00f-: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<RoyK> f00f- har et poeng - google +linux site:ubuntu.com - null treff
<f00f-> malin : hva trykker du på for å komme dit, fra ubuntu.com/ ?
<f00f-> fant det
<malin> nederst på siden: Project og under der står det: about Ubuntu
<f00f-> nede på bunnen et sted
<f00f-> :p
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> f00f-, men kan du bare forklare hvorfor det er viktig?
<sigurdga_> RoyK: kanskje fordi +syntaks ikke funker lenger
<RoyK> åh
<sigurdga_> må bruke "linux" nå
<f00f-> jo-erlend : det er viktig fordi ubuntu ser ut til å ha et ønske om å distansere seg fra ordet "linux"
<sigurdga_> Omtrent 1 530 000 resultater (0,26 sekunder)  er vel ikke helt riktig heller
<malin> f00f-: får du inntrykket fordi det ikke står linux med store bokstaver inne på ubuntu.com ?
<f00f-> jeg får det inntrykket fordi det meste av tekst canonical skriver ser ut til å mangle ordet linux
<jo-erlend> f00f-, Det er på et vis riktig også. Linux er så veldig mange forskjellige ting at det er nødvendig å skille for eksempel Android og Ubuntu. Men når Linux er relevant, så er det godt beskrevet.
<RoyK> linux brukes jo til alt mulig i dag
<RoyK> det finnes knapt en tv uten linux
<malin> ja, hva er linux?
<RoyK> eller en dvb-receiver
<RoyK> det er en kjerne
<malin> og som jo-erlend og RoyK sier. Det er så mangt
<sigurdga_> på jobb har vi tusen linuxbokser stående på 3000-meters dyp
<blaamann> f00f- har et poeng, men ser her http://www.ubuntu.com/community at Linux brukes og dermed kan en spørre seg heller om de burde brukt Ubuntu der også siden det ellers vil forvirre en nybegynner som ellers ikke har sett referanser til Linux andre steder på topsidene på ubuntu.com
<f00f-> http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2012032800241OPUB
<f00f-> Ubuntu: 'We're not Linux'
<jo-erlend> jeg ville vel også kanskje mene at det ville være viktigere å nevne Gnome på forsiden enn Linux. For en vanlig bruker er tross alt Gnome en vesentlig viktigere del enn det Linux er.
<blaamann> Synes denne diskusjonen er helt grei og er av en slik art vi kan ha her inne :-)
<RoyK> men okke som - f00f- - denne kanalen er egentlig til for å diskutere ubuntu, og ikke krangling om hvorvidt det ikke er linux nok...
<f00f-> jeg er interessert i å snakke om politikken canoncial driver
<RoyK> f00f-: forøvrig - ubuntu sender kjernepatcher tilbake til upstream linux
<f00f-> hvis det ikke er lov, bare si ifra
<RoyK> f00f-: om det ikke er linux, så ....
<f00f-> alle vet at ubuntu er linux
<f00f-> poenget mitt er at canonical helst ikke vil bruke "l-ordet"
 * sigurdga_ er uenig med RoyK om hva denne kanalen er til for
<jo-erlend> nei. Ubuntu er absolutt ikke Linux.
<RoyK> f00f-: ubuntu og debian samarbeider om kjerneting
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ubuntu er en distro basert på gnu/linux
<sigurdga_> og samarbeidet har blitt bedre med åra. i starten var det bare enveis.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu _inneholder_ blant mange andre ting, en Linux-kjerne. Og den kjernen er konfigurert etter Ubuntus behov. Det er dermed bedre å kalle det en Ubuntu-kjerne.
<RoyK> først var det vel bare at ubuntu spiste debian-bugs
<RoyK> nå går det vel begge veier
<jo-erlend> sigurdga_, det skulle da også bare mangle. De måtte jo begynne et sted. :)
<RoyK> alle distroer har spesialsydde kjerner
<sigurdga_> jo-erlend: såklart. men når det går en del år, så er det lov til å murre :)
<malin> Dette er så tåpelig at jeg ikke gidder. Det er da rivende likegyldig om man promoterer hva slags kjerne et os har eller ei. De fleste windowsbrukere aner ikke at det er darwin i os-x eller at det er NT-kjerne i windows. De fleste driter i det. Nå er det natta, så nå sover jeg. så får man håpe det kommer noe konstruktivt ut av dette
<RoyK> selv slackware kommer med egne kjerner
<malin> natta
<jo-erlend> natta malin  :)
<malin> natta jo-erlend  :) <3 og alle andre Ubuntu-folk :) <3
<jo-erlend> sigurdga_, men det var allerede da endel arbeid som pågikk. Ubuntu har for eksempel fokusert ganske mye på å lage et konstruktivt miljø. Ting som Ubuntu CoC er ganske verdifullt. Alle apparatene rundt tok jo også litt tid å få på plass. Det er fremdeles ganske mye som kommer fra Ubuntu men som ikke er helt målbart.
<sigurdga_> jo-erlend: ja. det er sant. og i starten er det mye stress.
<sigurdga_> apropos. jeg gleder meg til debian kommer i ny stable over nyttår.
<jo-erlend> er de på syv nå?
<jo-erlend> veldig lenge siden jeg har gjort noe med Debian nå. Kunne kanskje være morsomt å kikke på det igjen snart. Ellers er jeg veldig fornøyd med 12.04, så med mindre det skjer noe veldig stort, blir jeg her.
<jo-erlend> (i 12.04 altså)
<sigurdga_> jeg har alltid vært stor fan av debian, kanskje også fordi det er laget så åpent som det er.
<f00f-> hvilke grunner har man til å bruke ubuntu fremfor debian?
<f00f-> hvis det er noe man har lov til å snakke om her da
<sigurdga_> f00f-: når du vil ha nyere kjerne, som støtter nyere hardware
<jo-erlend> f00f-, Ubuntu er for eksempel langt mer pragmatisk mht drivere og proprietær programvare som er nødvendig for at ting skal fungere. Det er også raskere utviklet på noen områder.
<sigurdga_> jeg tror det er 3.2 som kommer i neste debian stable, mens ubuntu er på 3.5 i 12.10-releasen
<sigurdga_> dette har ganske mye å si for viftebruken på laptopen min, og også 10-20% på batteritida.
<sigurdga_> men på server funker debian vel så bra, vil jeg si
<sigurdga_> debian er også fint hvis man vil ha reinere gnome, hvis man liker gnome-shell framfor unity
<f00f-> finnes det noen som liker unity?
<sigurdga_> men ubuntu-gnome-remix dekker det meste
<jo-erlend> f00f-, åja. Mange.
<sigurdga_> f00f-: for å fortsette med din type formuleringer: Jeg kjenner ingen
<sigurdga_> men jeg kjenner vel noen her, kanskje
<f00f-> for å si det på en annen måte, finnes det noen "power users" som liker unity? :p
<jo-erlend> ja. Mange.
<sigurdga_> jeg kjenner ingen
<sigurdga_> men power users jeg kjenner synes jeg er en raring som klarer å bruke gnome
<sigurdga_> men vil du se på Noe helt annet, kan jeg anbefale en titt på i3
<jo-erlend> i3 har jeg ikke hørt om. Spennende. Jeg liker tilere.
<sigurdga_> veldig power-user-vennlig om du kjører gnome-settings-daemon i bunnen (hvis det var det den het)
<jo-erlend> det er det.
<sigurdga_> tiling er veldig kjekt, men ikke på laptop-skjerm hvor du vil ha irssi oppe hele tida
<sigurdga_> hadde jeg hatt desktop, hadde jeg nok prøvd litt hardere å bruke i3
<jo-erlend> det vil bli endel rom til å leke med workspaces i Unity når nye Spread kommer i mål. Det hadde kanskje vært en idé å implementere noen elementer av tiling i det.
<blaamann> Spread?
<jo-erlend> skalvise. Det er en stund siden jeg fulgte nøye med på Unity design nå :)
<blaamann> Fant noe. Skjønner.
<blaamann> http://design.canonical.com/2012/03/task-switching-in-ubuntu-and-a-introduction-to-the-spread/
<f00f-> hvorfor skal alt være så lilla?
<jo-erlend> f00f-, det er jo bare et bakgrunnsbilde?
<sigurdga_> f00f-: fordi det er bedre enn brunt?
<f00f-> hehe
<sigurdga_> f00f-: er du kanskje så ny her at du ikke har fått med deg den brune epoken?
<f00f-> neida
<f00f-> husker noe fæle brun-oransje greier
<sigurdga_> hehe
<blaamann> nja, var vel en eller to brune utgaver som var helt ok visuelt spør du meg
<jo-erlend> f00f-, http://ubuntuone.com/1h9T0UmOYUAoMR1bv3sFOC
<f00f-> som om noen snublet over color pickeren når de skulle lage fargetema
<sigurdga_> brunt var bra fordi ingen andre brukte det ;)
<f00f-> jeg synes denne lillafargen som dominerer ubuntu når for tiden skriker "æææ ikke ta meg seriøst"
<sigurdga_> er det ikke den samme lillafargen som har vært brukt i mac i mange år?
<f00f-> jo, nesten
<sigurdga_> men _da_ var det seriøst? (ironisk tone)
<f00f-> ikke så veldig?
<sigurdga_> sant
<f00f-> det er vel en kjent sak at osx går for den kunstneriske og kanskje litt homofile demografien av IT-folk
<f00f-> folk som bryr seg om runde kanter og "fine" farger liksom
<sigurdga_> det er ikke uvanlig at f.eks en bedrift har en fargepalett som er leken og ungdommelig, og en som er traust og seriøs
<sigurdga_> men at man kan bytte mellom dem
<f00f-> ja, som at telenor bruker lilla/rosa i profilen til djuice, fordi djuice retter seg mot dem under 18
<sigurdga_> ja
<f00f-> mens de aldri ville brukt lilla og rosa for å profilere telenor, siden de ønsker å bli tatt seriøst
<sigurdga_> men ikke spør hva som skjedde i statoil
<f00f-> nei
<sigurdga_> en glipp må de i alle fall ha vært
<f00f-> men statoil trenger ikke tenke på at fargen i logoen deres skal bety noe for sine kunder
<f00f-> bensinstasjonene deres er jo ikke lilla
<f00f-> :p
<sigurdga_> de bør ha litt gansgsyn, også der
<f00f-> seff
<f00f-> alle burde det
<sigurdga_> bensinstasjonene er snart ikke en del av statoil
<f00f-> ubuntu også
<sigurdga_> ja
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer ikke helt å forstå hvorfor rødt og lilla er "useriøse" farger.
<f00f-> heh
<f00f-> neinei
<sigurdga_> de er barnslige, lekne, osv...
<sigurdga_> rødt kan du lese om selv :p
<f00f-> se for deg at du skal til legen din, eller tannlegen, og på døren heger det et stort skilt med "DOKTOR DOKTORSEN" i en sprek font, farget med med rosa glanslakk
<f00f-> jeg tipper du vil reagere på det
<f00f-> og gjerne ikke i positiv retning
<sigurdga_> Og du finner ikke så mange barnehageskilt med sterk serif-font og svart/brunt
<sigurdga_> for ikke å snakke om de gamle germanske fontene
<jo-erlend> det finnes et nettsted som søker basert på en hex fargekode.
<f00f-> eller lilla og rosa vegger i kundeområdene til en bank
<jo-erlend> derimot er rødt og orange  veldig dominerende i Firefox' logo.
<f00f-> det passer utmerket
<jo-erlend> du synes ikke at det er litt vel homofilt?
<f00f-> firefox var en sprek og trendy nettleser, og logoen reflekterer dette på en nydelig måte
<f00f-> nei
<f00f-> absolutt ikke
<jo-erlend> :)
<f00f-> det er dessuten disse fargene rever og ild har
<sigurdga_> firefox sin logo gjør/gjorde seg godt på en default blå windows-bakgrunn
<sigurdga_> den syntes godt
<jo-erlend> jeg ser forresten at Microsoft har valgt å bruke sjokkrosa på sin forside :)
<sigurdga_> for å fortelle at microsoft ikke er hva de engang var
<f00f-> ja, metro / surface-sakene har noen firkanter med veldig sterke og stygge farger
<f00f-> men det er ikke fargeprofilen til microsoft
<f00f-> eller windows
<f00f-> bare et GUI-element
<jo-erlend> Du mener altså når Ubuntu bruker orange mens Canonical bruker lilla for å symbolisere forskjellen mellom miljø og profesjonell backing?
<sigurdga_> jo-erlend: er det ikke motsatte farger der?
<sigurdga_> lenge siden jeg har vært på canonical com
<sigurdga_> oj
<jo-erlend> hmm? Nei, Canonical bruker lilla. Ubuntu bruker orange.
<sigurdga_> det var lenge siden, ja
<sigurdga_> hjelp
<f00f->  jeg mener at når du installerer ubuntu i dag så blir du møtt av et veldig lilla skjermbilde
<sigurdga_> ja. det blir du
<sigurdga_> men når du har byttet bakgrunnen er det ikke noe mer igjen
<f00f-> det er sant
<f00f-> men hvorfor velge noe så pikant som default?
<f00f-> hvorfor ikke noe mer nøytralt og seriøst
<sigurdga_> for at det skal se freeesjt ut når fork lager skjermbilder til nyhetssaker
<f00f-> ser jo barnslig ut om noe
<sigurdga_> hvis brukerandelen tipper 20% vil det nok endre seg, skal du se
<sigurdga_> men default gnome, er for eksempel på den veldig seriøse siden når det gjelder fargevalg
<jo-erlend> jenter liker vel rødt og sånne varme farger? Det er jo endel av dem der ute også.
<f00f-> lilla er en kald farge
<f00f-> true story
<sigurdga_> jo-erlend: det er bare noe du er opplært til å tro… okeida, jentene også
<sigurdga_> lilla kan være både varm og kald. den canonical har er veldig kald til å være lilla.
<sigurdga_> lurer på om ikke det var Sun som brukte den lillafargen der før
<jo-erlend> har en følelse av at lyseblått er litt oppbrukt i hvertfall.
<f00f-> sun brukte en grusom lillafarge
<sigurdga_> wimp sin lilla er litt varmere, ser jeg
<f00f-> og wimp er helt klart rettet mot kidsa
<f00f-> de tar en djuice
<sigurdga_> ja
<sigurdga_> går fortsatt an å gjøre fine ting med lyseblått
<f00f-> fin eller ei, ser i alle fall seriøst ut om ikke annet
<f00f-> er jo litt spesielt at det første som møter en etter å ha installert et OS er noe som ser mest ut som en lekestue for småjenter
<jo-erlend> heh, disse tankene hadde aldri falt meg inn før dere begynte å snakke om det nå.
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner dem ikke egentlig helt heller. Men det er helt i orden :)
<blaamann> Hvilke OS prøver å se seriøse ut?
<blaamann> OS/Distroer el
<sigurdga_> gnome os? :p
<geirha> Windows 8?
<jo-erlend> synes vel at Gnome Shell er litt tegneserieaktig :)
<blaamann> Kanskje Windows 8, men er allerede lei AOL stilen.
<jo-erlend> Cinnamon er vel kanskje en litt traust, men pen desktop?
<blaamann> Illustrasjon http://iwastesomuchtime.com/on/?i=37153
<jo-erlend> heheherlig :)
<blaamann> Synes Windows prøver, men er alltid traust. Men kanskje det er det som er seriøst? Hva i alle dager er egentlig seriøst?
<f00f-> slackware - blå, fedora - blå, suse - grønn, redhat - rød/blå
<blaamann> Seriøst betyr kanskje å bruke dempa farger og farger som ut fra fargeteori gjør folk rolige? (se f.eks bruk av blåfarge i logoer)
<blaamann> alt for kjedelig for meg
<blaamann> Leser forøvrig at lilla er statistisk sett favorittfargen til jenter.
<blaamann> enten av fri vilje eller så er det lært opp til å tro det :-)
<jo-erlend> ... og dem er det som sagt ganske mange av.
<geirha> Haha, herlig sammenligning
<f00f-> men som kjent, jenter kan ikke IT
<jo-erlend> f00f-, jeg kjenner noen jenter som antakelig ville være istand til å sette deg litt på plass nå. :)
<f00f-> tror deg ikke
<jo-erlend> det bekymrer meg egentlig ikke så veldig. Men nå skal jeg legge meg.
<f00f-> jeg som var så klar for å bli satt på plass av en IT-jente
<f00f-> :p
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-11
<Mathias> f00f-: haha :P
<Mathias> eller endre til "de fleste jenter kan ikke it"
<f00f-> jeg endrer det så snart jeg møter noen som imponerer
<f00f-> det har enda til gode å skje
<Mathias> hmm, tror jeg skal skaffe meg en seedbox snart :P
<Mathias> ratioen min på nb er under 2 :(
<f00f-> norbits?
<f00f-> hva er det du laster ned derfra?
<Mathias> filmer :P
<f00f-> som du helt sikkert kunne lastet ned via en annen torrenttjeneste som ikke er ratio-basert?
<Mathias> jepp :P
<Mathias> men er ikke norske undertekster til alt og heller ikke en del gamle norske filmer som ligger der
<f00f-> nei, det er jo klart at norbits kan være fint for å finne spesielle ting man ikke finner på mer internasjonale sites
<f00f-> men om du laster ned ting fra norbits før du har sjekket om det finnes på andre sites så er det jo litt tabbe
<f00f-> spesielt hvis du da ender opp med å løse problemet ved å bruke penger på en seedbox
<Mathias> er egentlig ikke helt krise :P
<f00f-> nei, det er vel et godt gammelt first world problem
<Mathias> og bruker maks 10€ uansett
<Mathias> svir av mer i kantinaen for å si det sånn
<f00f-> ja, det er sunt økonomisk vett -- skader aldri å bruke penger på ting så lenge du kan fortelle deg selv at du bruker mer penger på noe annet i tillegg
<f00f-> :)
<Mathias> :P
<f00f-> du bruker vel ikke tilfeldigvis ubuntu med unity?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> uff
<Mathias> enten med xfce eller server :P
<f00f-> i see
<Mathias> fant en til 9£ :o
<Mathias> dedikert boks altså :P
<f00f-> ikke vps altså?
<Mathias> nei :P
<Mathias> vps har som regel liten disk :s
<Mathias> største med ubegrenset trafikk jeg fant hadde 150 gb (og som ikke koster sokkene)
<Mathias> hmm, noez, de har bare med unity/server i ubuntu-valgene sine :o
 * Mathias biter i cat5e'en
<f00f-> fysj
<Mathias> jaja, får prøve 12.04 med unity da :P
<Mathias> er ikke verdens undergang
<Mathias> ihvertfall ikke enda
<Mathias> f00f-: btw, fint at du er våken på denne tiden av året/døgnet :D
<f00f-> fint og fint
<f00f-> det er også ganske problematisk, men det går nok i orden
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> bare kos å stå opp tidlig
<Mathias> eller våkne tidlig
<Mathias> som er mitt tilfelle
<f00f-> det var da veldig tidlig å stå opp
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> står opp rundt 3 :P
<f00f-> såpass
<Mathias> eneste måten jeg får sove lenge, og ikke går grinete og sur hele dagen
<Mathias> pluss at hvis jeg forsover meg har jeg en del timer å gjøre det på :P
<f00f-> hehe
<Mathias> hva skulle man gjort hvis man ikke hadde spendon? :P
<f00f-> aldri hørt om
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> morsomt å se på steam sin spiller-graf :P
<Mathias> eneste ulempen med å stå tidlig opp er at man ikke kan skru opp volumet på anlegget :s
<Mathias> oppdaget nettopp at jeg har en halv gb igjen på harddisken :O
<Mathias> burde vel investere i en ny rauter snart
<f00f-> rauter er bra å ha
<Mathias> rask visitt altså
<RoyK> "curl -I www.vg.no" ... hvis noen ønsker seg jobb i VG ;-)
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> hvem er det som frivillig jobber der da?
<RoyK> tja - kanskje noen som liker å jobbe med store webserversystemer og ditto utfordringer? ;)
<RoyK> prøvde du den curl-kommandoen?
<Mathias> mjau
<Mathias> nei med andre ord
<Mathias> er "opptatt" på sirupnett
<RoyK> rot-13 i perl http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424963/
<Mathias> har du drukket lut? :P
<Mathias> *sende bilde av boks med lut i*
<sigurdga_> python-rot13:
<sigurdga_> import codecs; codecs.decode('uggc://jjj.it.ab/ynxfrgngg.ugzy', "rot13")
 * geirha gidder ikke å skrive en bash-versjon. Den vil bli mye lengre
<RoyK> sigurdga_: ja, men når du har dekoda den, så kommer du til et annet sted, hvor det er noe annet som er krypta litt verre ;)
<sigurdga_> RoyK: neida, det er like lett
<sigurdga_> bare en annen codec
<RoyK> fant det, ja ;P
<RoyK> tror jeg må prøve å få konvertert hue mitt til python - har brukt perl til så mangt, så lenge, men python gjør ting litt enkere
<malin> hm. laptoppen min driver å går i fysisk oppløsning nå også.
<malin> må være siste kerneluppgraden.... :P
<geirha> Har du tilfeldigvis slått på den med en hammer?
<malin> nei
<malin> er der vifteuttaket er
<Mathias> har du tilfeldigvis mistet den i dass?
<malin> nei
<geirha> mistet den i et syrebad?
<Mathias> mistet den i klorin?
<Brumle> RoyK:   tr [a-z] [nopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklm]
<geirha> tr a-z n-za-m
<Mathias> Brumle: al [c] -a <tr> AZ
<Mathias> malin: tilfeldigvis mistet en skjærebrenner på den?
<Mathias> eller bare smeltet 50-øringer for å la dem dryppe på den?
<RoyK> Brumle: jada, den var bare så totalt galemathias den perl-koden der ;)
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> er jeg gal?
<Mathias> isåfall: hvordan visste du det?
<Brumle> :D
<Mathias> math-amphetamine
<RoyK> Mathias: det synes - selv over irc ;)
<Mathias> kan jeg sende en pakke eller 16 til deg? :)
<RoyK> hrmf - noen som vet hvordan jeg kan begrense anonym ftp-opplasting til *kun* en filtype? vsftpd har støtte for å forby noen filtyper, men ikke "alt bortsett fra disse"
<Mathias> ban alt + exempt?
<Brumle> kan den ikke også kjøre kommandoer på fullførte opplastinger.
<Mathias> lag noe i perlekjede som sjekker mime ellernoe :P
<Brumle> noe slik: file fil.txt | grep -v type | xargs rm {}
<geirha> DER har vi galskap
<Brumle> :)
<Mathias> nei
<Brumle> o_O
<Mathias> file fil.txt | grep -V type; rm -rf /
<RoyK> Mathias: man poster ikke sånt på en åpen kanal - plutselig er det en newbie innom og faktisk gjør det...
<geirha> RoyK: Tar den et mønster? i såfall hvilken type? glob, bre, ere, pcre, ...?
<Mathias> ok, DET ER TOTALT SINNSVAKT MEG-GALSKAP! bedre?
<geirha> Mathias: Resultatet fra kommandoene: http://sprunge.us/Pfea
<Mathias> sfw? høres tvilsomt ut
<geirha> /msg shbot file fil.txt | grep -V type; rm -rf /
<RoyK> geirha: litt usikker - https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html <-- se deny_file
<geirha> hum, den prater om regex, men eksempelet bruker glob
<RoyK> jau
<geirha> og har ikke med [...] ser det ut til. Da er det ganske ubrukelig.
 * RoyK RTFS
<Mathias> read the fucking sensor?
<RoyK> source
<RoyK> "use the source, luke"
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> den bruker ikke systemkall til filteret - det er koda direkte i C
<RoyK> vsftpd, altså
<RoyK> aka "crappy"
<Mathias> tjohei!
<Mathias> gjett hva som landet på postkontoret idag!
<malin> helikopter ?
<Simira> privatflyet til Obama?
<sigurdga_> fallskjermklubben?
<jo-erlend> Amerikanske presidenter må være verdens verste turister. :)
<jo-erlend> tror ikke jeg har opplevd én eneste gang når jeg har feriert i utlandet at politiet har sveiset igjen kumlokk og sånt.
<Mathias> det var jo en interessant og lærerik tur
<malin> ser det var diskusjon om farger i natt :)
<malin> jeg er veldig glad i lilla, så passer jo fint for meg, men tja, om man ikke liker bakgrunnen
<malin> så kan man som jeg har gjort, bytte den ut
<malin> nå har jeg en Tupolev 154M som bakgrunnsbilde :P
<Mathias> malin: RPI idag! :P
<malin> RPI ?
<Mathias> raspberry pi
<malin> ah, gratulerer. Jeg skal visst få en RPI av en jeg kjenner fordi han ikke fikk noe bilde på skjermen
<malin> kanskje det er noe galt med den, kanksje er det noe fatalt med den, men men
<Mathias> eller så er personen ikke god med den :P
<Mathias> eller så er det DOA
<malin> mhm
<malin> om den er DOA så er det synd på den stakkars lille maskinen
<jo-erlend> usj, jeg blir så sliten av visse ting...
<Mathias> jo-erlend: hvorfor er du sliten?
<Mathias> skaff deg tannlegelampe
<Mathias> da våkner du
<malin> jo-erlend: hva blir du sliten av?
<jo-erlend> facebook, for eksempel.
<Mathias> fisebøka
<jo-erlend> har det gått nedover med Firefox i det siste, eller er det bare meg? Synes den har blitt treig og ustabil.
<jo-erlend> eller i hvertfall treig. Det er ofte sånn at jeg ikke kan klikke på ting og sånt. Det kommer seg når jeg starter den på nytt, men det har aldri vært sånn før.
<f00f-> firefox blir verre og verre ja
<f00f-> og IE blir bedre og bedre
<f00f-> spennende verden
<jo-erlend> det er vel  kanskje sånn med IE som det er med ost da, har jeg forstått, at desto mer den stinker, jo bedre er den... Jeg er nok bare ikke raffinert nok til å drive med de Microsoft-greiene lenger :)
<jo-erlend> men det var liksom seriøst ment. Ser ikke bort fra at det er jeg som har herpa et eller annet.
<malin> tja, facebook er jo ganske irriterende, så da er trikset å kutte det ut eller bruke mindre tid på det :)
<jo-erlend> var mer den diskusjonen som pågikk der jeg tenkte på. Men det ser faktisk ut til at det ordnet seg.
<jo-erlend> men nå skal jeg ut å se på håndball! :)
<malin> på ubuntu-gruppa?
<RoyK> sikkert på en pub et sted ;)
<malin> var på ubuntu-gruppa
<RoyK> hvor da?
<malin> en diskusjon
<malin> men om det er samme som jo-erlend referer til aner jegi kke
<RoyK> ser ut som om håndballjentene klarte seg ;)
<Mathias> dakar rpi
<RoyK> rpi?
<Mathias> har restartet den 10 ganger den siste timen :P
<RoyK> åh, bringebæra sliter?
<Mathias> hehe, justerer over/underscan
<Mathias> bommer bestandig bittelitt :s
<Mathias> tven blir til strobelys når den hvite lille markøren blinker på helt svart skjerm :P
<Mathias> har fått toppen og bunnen akkurat
<Mathias> er sidene som er litt mongo
<RoyK> de fleste tv-er har jo 50hz synk
<Mathias> er en sånn semiinvalid plasma :P
<Mathias> men fullt brukbar til film og spill
<RoyK> enten 50 eller 60
<Mathias> funker bra-ish til irc hvis jeg øker fonten litt
<RoyK> 60 er NTSC, 50 er PAL
<Mathias> er 1024*768 som er native på den
<RoyK> oppløsninga er ikke viktig, sync er viktig
<RoyK> hvor mange ganger bildet tegnes per sekund
<Mathias> ahh
<Mathias> på selve skjermen, rundt 30-35-ish
<RoyK> 25 eller 30
<Mathias> på hdmien, alt fra 30 til 50 :P
<Mathias> er raskere enn 25, det ser jeg :P
<Mathias> flimrer ikke som en idiot i øyekroken
<Mathias> ser det nesten kun hvis man veiver fingrene fort som faen foran trynet :P
<RoyK> men PAL er normalt "interlaced"
<RoyK> dvs at den tegner halvpararten av linjene hver gang
<RoyK> dvs, tegner halvparten, andre halvparten, totalt 25Hz
<Mathias> det husker jeg ærlig talt ikke
<Mathias> vet godt hva interlaced er :P
<RoyK> PAL er interlaced per def
<RoyK> også kalt 720p
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> 720i
<Mathias> i*
<Mathias> haha :P
<Mathias> p er progressive hvis jeg husker rett :P
<RoyK> om du setter opp til det skjermen/tv-en bruker som "native", så blir det nok bra
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> da blir alt rævkjørt inni skogen
<Mathias> er 16:9 skjerm :P
<Mathias> da er jeg et par pixler unna :D
<Mathias> heldigvis er den ganske rask å boote :P
<Mathias> noen gode fjernstyringsprogrammer for rpi? :P
<Mathias> jesss, er i mål nå :D
<IvarB> stress....
<RoyK> ?
<IvarB> jul og sånt :)
<RoyK> joda, men det blir vel ikke jul i år? jorda skal jo gå under den 21. ;)
<Mathias> driter jeg i
<Mathias> jeg SKAL feire nyttårsaften, selv om det blir det siste jeg gjør
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> zombie new years eve? :D
<IvarB> er klar med 9mm'n jeg :P
<geirha> Hvis jorda skal gå under, så håper jeg det blir zombier
<Mathias> håper ikke det skjer pga jeg tetter dassen
<Mathias> eller at alt kommer opp fra dassen
<Mathias> hadde blitt dommedag
<RoyK> om det kommer en meteor på 200m i diameter, så kan du jo skyte på den med 9mm-eren din ;)
 * RoyK tror lite på dommedagsteorier ;)
<IvarB> jeg tror ikke på julenissen engang
<IvarB> sådetså
<Mathias> jeg kan drite mot himmelen, så dytter jeg planeten vekk
<f00f-> "på #ubuntu-no snakker vi om ubuntu, på #ubuntu-no snakker vi fag"
<IvarB> hadde en gammel kjerring i butikken i dag som lurte på hvor mye stråling de forskjellige telefonene avga
<f00f-> det er vel et legitimt spørsmål
<Mathias> f00f-: vi sporer som regel av, så blir det stille i 100 minutter
<f00f-> forskjellige mobiler har forskjellig strålingsgrad
<Mathias> men alle må holde seg innenfor en grense :P
<f00f-> iphone kommer feks ofte dårlig ut i slike tester
<Mathias> ihvertfall de originale
<f00f-> hva så, er fortsatt et legitimt spørsmål.. litt som å spørre om hvilken tv som bruker mest strøm
<IvarB> du blir utsatt for den strålingen uansett om du går en tur på et kjøpesenter fullt av folk
<f00f-> hæ?
<f00f-> du blir utsatt for samme stråling av å gå på et kjøpesenter fullt av folk som ved å holde en radiosender tett opp til hodet ditt?
<IvarB> alle har jo mobiltlf i dag
<f00f-> det har de, men de holder den heldigvis ikke opp mot hodet ditt
<Mathias> man blir utsatt av mer stråling fra veggen sin
<f00f-> det skulle tatt seg ut
<Mathias> er viktig å spesifisere hvilken stråling
<IvarB> sar
<f00f-> er vel ikke så mye høyfrekvent stråling i veggen til folk
<Mathias> sar er vel bare en måleenhet?
<Mathias> f00f-: stråling kan også være lys :P
<f00f-> no shit
<RoyK> f00f-: det er lavfrekvent stråling, rundt 1,8GHz, litt som en mikrobølgeovn, bare mye lavere effekt, og litt lavere frekvens - det ioniserer ingenting, men kan varme opp ting, som øret ditt og sånt
<f00f-> lavfrekvent stråling rundt 1,8GHz
<f00f-> smak på den setningen
<f00f-> kanskje ta noen år til på grunnskolen
<RoyK> ja, lavfrekvent i motsetning til gammastråling og sånt
<Mathias> lavt i forhold til lys da :P
<RoyK> ikke-ioniserende stråling
<f00f-> lavfrekvens defineres fra 30 kHz til 300 kHz
<RoyK> det spørs helt hvordan du måler det
<RoyK> eller i hvilken kontekst
<f00f-> jeg trodde vi snakket om radiostråler
<f00f-> siden det var mobiltelefoner
<RoyK> gammastråling er typisk 10GHz
<RoyK> littegranne mer
<RoyK> eh, nei, 10EHz
<RoyK> exahertz
<RoyK> det er ioniserende stråling, sånt som får atomer til å gå i filler
 * blaamann har en kompis som alltid sier at det går strålende
 * Mathias stråler på blaamann litt
<Mathias> hvilken type foretrekker du?
<RoyK> Mathias: har du mobiltelefon?
<f00f-> er det mye gammastråling fra mobiltelefonen din, RoyK ?
<RoyK> f00f-: nei, gammastråling er mye mer høyfrekvent ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: mhm
 * Mathias sniker litt ur(a/i)n i noe
<f00f-> RoyK : har du for vane å spore av andre sine samler med irrelevante anekdoter? :p
<f00f-> trodde det var jo-erlend sin oppgave
<f00f-> kanskje det smitter
<RoyK> f00f-: hør.... mobilen din stråler på cirka 2GHz, vanlig lys er på rundt 100THz, gammastråling er på rundt 1EHz
<f00f-> cool
<Mathias> kort oppsummert: gjem deg før RoyK gir deg kreft
<RoyK> ionisering skjer på veldig høy frekvens, mye over synlig lys
<Mathias> btw, tror naboen fyrer av små atombomber i ovnen sin
<Mathias> kom opp en røyksopp der i sted...
<RoyK> pipebrann?
<f00f-> RoyK : hvordan knytter dette seg inn mot hun damen som lurte på hvilken mobiltelefon som utgav minst stråling?
<Mathias> tror det ble overtenning i ovnen :P
<RoyK> kan være f00f- litt overtro...
<RoyK> folk er redde for "stråling" uten å vite hva "stråling" er
<RoyK> om du hr en mobil som har høy stråling (noe alle mobiler egentlig har om de har dårlig dekning), så blir du fort varm i øret
<RoyK> men det er bare oppvarming
<RoyK> ikke noe bzzt! instant zombie!
<Mathias> jeg opplever det mer som at selve telefonen er litt varm :P
<f00f-> nei, hvem har sagt det?
<f00f-> jeg bare poengterer at det er et legitimt spørsmål fra en kunde
<Mathias> og det er som regel batteri/radio pga arbeid
<RoyK> med frekvenser opp mot 2-4GHz, blir ting varmt ved stråling
<RoyK> strålinga påvirker molekylene i vann (og ymse) og tilfører dem energi, som får dem til å bevege på seg, noe som danner friksjon
<RoyK> noe som igjen danner varme
<f00f-> fysikk 101 med RoyK
<Mathias> #ubuntu-fysikk
<RoyK> f00f-: schrödingers katt har ett eller flere program som beskriver dette ganske fint ;)
 * RoyK liker Schrödingers katt (av NRK)
<f00f-> fun facts
<Mathias> jeg bare leser på wikipedia til jeg tryner
<malin> hm. når det gjelder slik mobilstråling, så skulle det vært interessant å testet disse med sånn stråleallergi i en kontrollert blindtest
<malin> har ikke funnet noen resultater etter googling heller, så aner ikke om det er gjort noen forsøk
<malin> ellers bombarderes vi av stråling hver dag fra sola da
<malin> så drar på clas i morgen og kjøper meg en led-sol jeg tror jeg
<malin> om den stråler mindre da. men da får vi kanskje ikke så mye varme osv
<f00f-> det har vært gjort ca 50 slike studier
<RoyK> f00f-: og de konkluderte i hva? ;)
<Kagee> hvis jeg husker riktig, de klarer ikke skille
<RoyK> stemmer med det meste jeg har lest
<malin> ok, men har noen noen noen linker? jeg har googlet en del tidligere og funnet nada
<RoyK> http://www.forskning.no/artikler/2011/mars/281777 <-- første treff
<RoyK> det er forska mye på det, MYE, og ingen har funnet sikre tegn til skade
<malin> joda, det veit jeg. at de har funnet ut at det ikke er fare for skader. det kjenner jeg til
<malin> det jeg savner er en blindtest der man tester disse som påstår at de får vondt i hodet av mobil- og wifi-stråling
<malin> om de klarer å oppdage at de utsettes for den strålingen eller ikke i en kontrollert test
<f00f-> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=electrical+hypersensitivity+double+blind+test
<RoyK> Mathias: blir litt vanskelig å sammenlikne wifi og mobil - en mobiltelefon sender på opptil 3W, rett inn i øret ditt, wifi sender på opptil 100mW, et støkke unna, og mobilstråling har, utfra rekkevidde, en styrke som kan regnes som overflaten av en sfære, 4*pi*r^2, så om du er en meter unna, så får du vesentlig mindre stråling osv
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> malin: !
<RoyK> den var til deg
<RoyK> i praksis betyr det at wifi knapt kan måles med mindre du er *veldig* nær basestasjonen
<RoyK> type langt mindre enn en meter
<Mathias> mja
<RoyK> det er bare matte
<Mathias> pfsjhhaha
 * Mathias venter på despotify
<RoyK> ja, Mathias, det er bare matte - lær litt, så forstår du raskt ;)
<Mathias> takk <insert inventor of gnu screen>
<Mathias> screen -Ux apt-get
<malin> RoyK: ok, men det er ikke det jeg mener...
<malin> det finnes disse som sier de er sånn elsyke og blir syke av mobilstråling og at de merker at de får vondt i hodet eller noe når det er mer stråler osv
<malin> det jeg vil se noe tester på
<malin> om de bare innbiller seg ting, eller om de faktisk kan skille ut i en blindtest
<Mathias> despotify funket jo faktisk :D
<Mathias> teip en telefon med cron på
<Mathias> teip en telefon med teip fast til hodet til noen med cron på
<malin> cron?
<Mathias> så skrur den seg "random" av og på
<Mathias> crontab
<malin> ah
<johslarsen> malin: her er et eksempel på en undersøkelse som kun har tatt hensyn til blindtester: http://www.psychosomaticmedicine.org/content/67/2/224.long
<malin> johslarsen: takk, skal sjekke
<malin> installerte jclic, prøver å starte, starter ikke, startet så fra terminalen og får denne meldingen
<malin> /usr/bin/jclic: 37: exec: /jre/bin/java: not found
<malin> merker den maccen kommer nærmere ass :(
<malin> johslarsen: hm, se er ja. virker som det er som jeg trodde da. At det er lite sannsynlig at det er reelt
<Mathias> malin: skaff deg ærr pe i :P
<malin> ærr pe i ?
<Mathias> husk å installere despotify! :P
<Mathias> rpi :P
<malin> ah
<malin> ja, blir vel fin bærbar av en rpi :p
<Mathias> skal man stave kan man gjøre det på nordnorsk :P
<malin> sette inn rpi i et tastatur og sette på en skjerm
<Mathias> mhm ^^
<malin> æ ska da faen mæ ikke prate nordnorsk
<Mathias> koffor ikke? :P
<malin> fordi det ikke er naturlig for meg :)
<malin> Mathias: du kan jo gjerne stave på nornorsk om du vil det, eller andre her. men jeg liker å lese når det ikke er dialekt man skriver jeg da
<blaamann> malin: Installerte den der jclic via webstart fila og det fungerte fint (Oracle Java) http://bildr.no/image/1340836.jpeg
<blaamann> Fikk til og med et fint ikon på skrivebordet.
 * blaamann forlanger lite i denne verden
<Mathias> malin: er litt morsomt med litt avvik fra rent bokmål avogtil :)
<Mathias> har skrevet "rent" bokmål så lenge at jeg egentlig ikke kan skrive dialekt mer :P
<malin> blaamann: ok. jeg installerte via software center
<Mathias> aptitude / apt-get ftw
<malin> Mathias: joda, jeg legger meg ikke oppi det, men jeg foretrekker å lese på enten bokmål eller nynorsk. Dialekter kan bli slitsomt
<malin> som sagt: kan bli
<malin> via webstart?
<malin> hm, jeg har oracle java installert veit jeg
<malin> blaamann: gnome-panel du kjører?
<Mathias> malin: java -v
<Mathias> tror den gir deg versjon og alt mulig rart annet
<malin> Unrecognized option: -v
<malin> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<malin> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> haha :P
<malin> malin@malin-M15a:~$ java -version
<malin> java version "1.7.0_09"
<malin> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_09-b05)
<malin> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.5-b02, mixed mode)
 * malin har ikke hørt om pastebin osv....
<Mathias> pastakurven ja
<Mathias> livsfarlig
<malin> ja. pastakurven kommer og spiser deg om natta
<blaamann> malin: Prøv 'javaws http://clic.xtec.cat/jnlp/jclic/install.jnlp?argument=http://clic.xtec.cat/projects/demo/jclic/demo.jclic.inst'
<blaamann> Men ikke klikk ja på spørsmålene som kommer hvis du ikke skjønner hva som skjer (selv om dette er nok ufarlig) :-)
<malin> blaamann: men vil den da bli oppdatert via softwarecenter osv som før?
<malin> eh, som andre programmer
<blaamann> malin: Neida, dessverre.
<malin> men hvorfor vil det ikke virke på normal måte? det er jo helt teit om jeg må installere ting fra andre steder fordi noe som skal virke ikke virker som det skal
<malin> blir lappeteppe alla windows av sånt
<Mathias> kompilere den selv?
<malin> det kunne man jo gjort
<malin> men den skal jo virke egentlig
<Mathias> apt-get --purge remove!
<malin> :p
<Mathias> funker når jeg fucker noe helt bak mål
<Mathias> med mindre det er systemet
<Mathias> da er det reinstall :P
<Mathias> like så greit å bruke 4 timer på det, enn å bruke 8 på å lappe hele opplegget sammen igjen :P
<malin> ja, men hvorfor må jeg lappe det sammen igjen? hvorfor virker ikke ting som det skal
<Mathias> ikke aner jeg
<malin> liksom. prøv Ubuntu, men du må nok kompilere mange av programmene i software center selv, og mange virker ikke og da må du google om du kan installere de fra andre steder og kanksje må du kompilere selv (det har jeg dog aldri trengt)
<malin> så kanskje det er verst 15K for en mac om programmer osv bare virker og jeg slipper å google problemer hele tida :S
<blaamann> malin: Du vil ikke bytte til OS X hvis du vil ha god javastøtte *just telling*
<Mathias> java funker jo ikke i noe uansett, er ihvertfall min opplevelse :P
<blaamann> BankID ftw
<Mathias> er alltid et eller annet idiotisk problem
<blaamann> ;-)
<Mathias> jeg har ikke bankid :P
<malin> blaamann: ok
<blaamann> malin: which java
<malin> hvilken java jeg har?
<malin> oracle sin
<blaamann> man which -  locate a command
<geirha> neh, bruk type, ikke which
<Kagee> bankid på mobil ftw
<malin> :S
<Mathias> bruk witch, ikke type :P
<geirha> men    update-java-alternatives --list   er bedre for dette formålet
<geirha> /msg shbot which java
<blaamann> Uffda, kuppa igjen
 * blaamann tar kvelden
<Mathias> hvordan stopper jeg X på en rpi? dagens spørsmål
<geirha> Hva er en rpi?
<Mathias> raspberry pi
<RoyK> blaamann: java funker fint på os x ;)
<RoyK> det meste funker fint på os x...
 * RoyK banner høyt i kjerka
<malin> geirha: java-7-oracle 3 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracl
<malin> er eneste jeg kan velge mellom
<Solskogen> hmf
<Mathias> RoyK: daglig kost her :P
<Solskogen> transmission-daemon starter, men virker ikke når maskinen booter
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> sleep 30s? :P
<Solskogen> restart av demonen gjør derimot susen
<Mathias> første jeg tenker på er at noe viktig som den trenger ikke er lastet inn
<Solskogen> gudene vite hva
<Solskogen> for loggen sier ingenting
<Solskogen> i følge den er alt vel
<Mathias> seriell konsoll!
<malin> Solskogen: jeg må gjøre det samme selv
<malin> men jeg har ikke sjekket noen logger
<Mathias> løsningen på ingenting :P
<malin> the solution of nothing
<RoyK> men - natti
<malin> natta RoyK
<Solskogen> ok, men da er det ikke bare meg
<Mathias> natti fnatti RoyK
<Mathias> hvilke versjoner har dere?
<malin> versjoner av hva da?
<malin> versjoner av ingenting?
<malin> i såfal 0.0.0
<Mathias> transmission daemon
<malin> transmission-daemon 2.51 (13280)
<Mathias> og Solskogen?
<Solskogen> 2.61-0ubuntu2
<Solskogen> aka transmission-daemon 2.61 (13407)
<geirha> grep ENABLE_DAEMON /etc/default/transmission-daemon
<geirha> Mathias: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-12
<Mathias> takk :P
<RoyK> mrgn
<RoyK> kff
<RoyK> samba 4 er sluppet! https://www.samba.org/samba/news/releases/4.0.0.html
<f00f-> hva skal dere med samba etter?
<f00f-> windows er jo grusomt og fælt
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> og smertelig nødvendig...
<malin> f00f-: ja, alle her hater windows. er super-Ubuntu-nerder med skylapper og ser ikke annet enn feilene til os-x og windows. De som sier det er noe feil med Ubuntu, bugs, osv, de har vrangforestillinger.
<malin> For Ubuntu er religionen til alle her og vi ber 5 ganger hver dag mot hovedenkontoret til Canonical
 * RoyK gir malin kaffe og pepperkaker
<malin> også har man de 10 bud. 1. Du skal ikke ha andre os enn Ubuntu 2. Du skal ikke misbruke Ubuntus navn 3. Du skal holde Ubuntu-hviledagen hellig 4. Du skal hedre Jane Silber og Mark Shuttleworth 5. Du skal ikke slå i hjel Ubuntu 6. Du skal ikke bryte ekteskapet (til Ubuntu) 7. Du skal ikke stjele betalsoftware 8. Du skal ikke tale usant om din neste Ubuntu-versjon 9. Du skal ikke begjære din nestes
<malin> ubuntu-eiendom 10. Du skal ikke begjære din nestes os, eller hans linux-kjerne, eller andre som hører til hos din neste Ubuntu-maskin
<malin> takk RoyK  :) godt
 * Mathias gir RoyK iste og svinekoteletter
<Mathias> haha
<geirha> 11. Du skal ikke bruke annet enn unity
<Mathias> neineinei! :(
 * Mathias holder for ørene og skriker lalalalalalalala
<malin> geirha: ja, det er faktisk mer enn 10 bud i Ubuntu-ismen
<malin> glemte jo det der budet
<geirha> I følge QI har kristendommen langt flere enn ti bud også
<geirha> 12. Du skal ikke bruke sudo i hytt og pine
<f00f-> hvis man er smart så bruker man ikke sudo i det heletatt
<f00f-> sudo er elendige saker
<f00f-> men hysj, ikke fortell dette til the shuttleman
<geirha> 13. Du skal ikke snoke i din nestes hjemmekatalog
<geirha> sudo er flott. Bedre enn su i alle fall.
<RoyK> bud 1 er jo fint: Du skal ikke ha andre guder enn meg. Med andre ord skal alle andre guder ignoreres - eller - implisitt - finnes det mange andre ;)
<Mathias> geirha: ser du også på qi?
<f00f-> geirha : antall sårbarheter i su vs. sudo de siste fem årene?
<f00f-> la oss leke telleleken
<f00f-> 1-2-3-4..
<Mathias> en, to, tre, fire, fem, seks, sju, åtte, ni, ti, elleve, tolv, tretten, fjorten, femten, seksten, sytten, atten, nitten, tjue
<f00f-> sudo er sikkert fint for folk som har null begrep om sikkerhet
<f00f-> men alle andre er det best å styre laaaangt unna
<f00f-> for alle andre*
<f00f-> skal man først bruke noe sudo-ish opplegg bør man i det minste finne et alternativ som er skrevet av noen som kan kode
<geirha> meh, sikkert nok for meg.
<f00f-> hva vil det si?
<geirha> at jeg ikke bryr meg om det har vært noen sikkerhetshull. De blir tettet raskt nok.
<malin> RoyK: ja, det fantes visst flere guder
<malin> hm, jeg husker en annen her inne som pratet om hvor farlig sudo var
<f00f-> sudo er bad shit
<f00f-> alle som følger med på hva som skjer i verden har fått med seg dette for lengen siden
<f00f-> skulle man tro, i alle fall
<f00f-> :)
 * geirha har tydeligvis ikke fulgt med på hva som skjer i verden
<f00f-> lett for
<f00f-> heldigvis kan man lese om ting i ettertid
<geirha> kanskje du vet om ei side som forklarer hvorfor sudo er så farlig?
<RoyK> menneh - om man setter opp en maskin hvor man kun tillater ssh med nøkler, ikke passord-autentisering, så er du uansett *rimelig* sikker
<geirha> For øvrig sier våre hellige skriftruller at sudo er bedre  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<f00f-> heheheh
<f00f-> her finner du det du leter etter, geirha
<f00f-> http://www.google.no/#hl=no&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=sudo+vulnerabilities&oq=sudo+vuln
 * RoyK har også sett folk male faen på veggen når sudo har vært tema, men har brukt det selv *lenge* uten problemer, selv i større organisasjoner
<RoyK> så å henvise folk til å gugle, blir litt for teit når en prøver å fremme noe
<RoyK> litt som å snakke om at chemtrails finnes og er laga av CIA, siden det er mange som har skrevet om det på nett ;)
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/386/
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/digital/Dette-monsteret-finner-passordet-ditt--7067480.html
<f00f-> RoyK : hva mer kan jeg gjøre enn å fortelle at sudo har en historie med mange dumme sårbarheter?
<f00f-> jeg må vel ikke tegne og forklare hver eneste en til dere også?
<f00f-> og hvem av oss snakker om chemtrails nå liksom
<f00f-> heh-heh
<f00f-> "sårbarheter i sudo ja, akkurat som chemtrails!"
<f00f-> tsk tsk, rare jævel
<RoyK> vi snakker om å male faen på veggen - å komme med masse utsagn og null referanser
<f00f-> google er en referanse
<RoyK> nei
<f00f-> du klarer vel å finne frem til sårbarhetsinformasjon selv?
<RoyK> google er en søkemotor
<f00f-> eller må jeg utføre googlesøket og luke ut alle relevante treff og presentere dem til deg i en liste?
 * RoyK dingler med sparkefoten
<f00f-> :)
<f00f-> skal du kicke meg fra kanalen igjen nå?
<f00f-> her er referansene du etterspør, sånn før jeg blir kicket:
<f00f-> http://lwn.net/Articles/478139/
<f00f-> http://www.vnsecurity.net/2012/02/exploiting-sudo-format-string-vunerability/
<f00f-> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1442-1/
<f00f-> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-905-1/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2011-0010/
<f00f-> viktig sak: http://www.cvedetails.com/product/200/Todd-Miller-Sudo.html?vendor_id=118
<f00f-> 25 sårbarheter i sudo, i snitt et par i året
<f00f-> jeg skal gi deg url til hver enkelt av dem siden du ikke klarer å finne ting selv
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2012-3440/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2012-2337/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2012-0809/
<f00f-> 11:25  f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2012-3440/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2011-0010/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2011-0008/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2010-2956/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2010-1646/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2010-1163/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2010-0427/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2010-0426/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2009-0034/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2007-4305/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2007-3149/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2006-0151/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2005-4158/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2005-2959/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2005-1993/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2005-1831/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2005-1119/
<f00f-> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2004-1689/
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<f00f-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427273/
<f00f-> du er så hard to please RoyK
<f00f-> lurer på en ting tho
<f00f-> tror du CVE-informasjonen om sudosårbarheter er skrevet av konspirasjonsteoretikere som er ute etter å svekke sudo sitt omdømme?
<f00f-> :)
<f00f-> det kan jo hende
<RoyK> neida - bare slapp av - men feil fra 8 år tilbake er ikke så veldig relevante - knapt de fra 2 år siden heller. uansett er spamming av kanalen feil
<RoyK> så ikke gjør det
<RoyK> eller - mer generelt - oppfør deg...
<sigurdga_> 121212
<RoyK> evt 1212121212 :D
 * RoyK var opptatt av oppsett av multipath og glemte hele greia...
<sigurdga_> hehe
<f00f-> RoyK : ja, historie er alltid irrelevant, jeg kan ikke fatte og begripe at det er et eget fag på skolen
<brik> man lærer vel ikke historie på skolen som om det som har skjedd før er dagens sannheter
<Mathias> fint at jeg slipper unna den historien der
<Mathias> er en egen historie
<RoyK> f00f-: ro deg ned, nå. historie er aldri irrelevant, men med den masinga di, er *du* snart irrelevant
<f00f-> sier du
<f00f-> men nå er dette #ubuntu-no og ikke #RoyK
<RoyK> ja... det er det... men du oppfører deg såpass kjepphøyt, at det virker som om du tror det er #f00f-
<f00f-> morsomt at du skulle nevne kjeppkhøyt :)
<f00f-> kjepphøyt*
<sigurdga_> halvparten av det RoyK sier er irettesettelser til f00f-, og halvparten av det f00f- sier er ment for å provosere RoyK.
<sigurdga_> synes dere kan filtrere ut halvparten hver.
<f00f-> enig
<sigurdga_> hvis ikke det virker, må dere legge inn hver deres ignore på den andre
<f00f-> vi er nok voksen nok til å håndtere dette uten ignore får en håpe :)
<sigurdga_> gjenstår å se
<f00f-> true true
<RoyK> det var domenet sitt..
<Mathias> haha
<Solskogen> f00f-: hva foreslår du istedenfor sudo?
<f00f-> jeg klarer meg fint med su(1)
<f00f-> på jobb bruker vi super
<Solskogen> mhm, kjempesikkert
<f00f-> har du noe å utsette på sikkerheten rundt bruken av su og/eller super?
<Solskogen> ja
<f00f-> lyst til å dele?
<Solskogen> med deg? nei.
<f00f-> hva om jeg ser en annen vei, og så kan du dele det med de andre som er her inne?
<f00f-> uansett ser jeg ikke hvorfor du spør meg om hva jeg foreslår som alternativer til sudo, når du ikke er interessert i å prate med meg
<f00f-> litt spesiell oppførsel..
<Solskogen> helt greit, jeg venter du forsvinner fra kanalen.
<Solskogen> kom tilbake... til påske
<f00f-> jeg tolker det dithen at du egentig ikke har peiling på hva du snakker om, og at du ble svar skyldig når jeg spurte deg på hva du har å utsette på sikkerheten til su og super
<f00f-> det er helt greit, men du kan like gjerne bare være åpen om det fremfor å fremstille deg selv som en tullebukk
<Simira> jeg foreslår at folk avstår fra tolkninger og de som ikke har noe konstruktivt å si kan holde fred en stund
<woahman> her var det liv
<Solskogen> mhm
<Solskogen> vi har fått en selvutnevnt sikkerhetsekpert på 19år her inne
<f00f-> jeg har utdannelse i IT-sikkerhet ja
<Solskogen> fantastisk
<f00f-> jau, det funker det
<f00f-> bedre enn ingen utdannelse i alle fall
<f00f-> men å si at jeg er 19 år medfører nok ikke riktighet!
<Solskogen> CISA? CISM? CISSP?
<f00f-> det er sertifiseringer, ikke utdannelser
<f00f-> afaik
<Solskogen> du har ikke de?
<Solskogen> neivel.
<f00f-> nei, jeg har ingen sertifiseringer
<f00f-> er ingen fan av sånt, masse penger for relativt verdiløse papirer
<Solskogen> i rest my case
<f00f-> kanskje jeg ville vurdert det om jeg hadde problemer med å få meg jobb, men sånn er det ikke
<f00f-> det viser seg at man kommer lenger med en formell utdannelse enn raske sertifiseringer
<f00f-> merkelig med det
<Solskogen> hahaha! du er morsom
<f00f-> takk, tror jeg
<Simira> f00f-: hvilken utdannelse har du da?
<Solskogen> oo.. la meg gjette først!
<f00f-> vi lar Solskogen gjette først
<Simira> la det være
<Solskogen> han har tatt et kurs på noroff
<Solskogen> brevkurs?
<f00f-> hvilken grad får man av å ta et kurs hos noroff da?
<Solskogen> bachelor, tror jeg.
<f00f-> tar nok feil da gitt
<f00f-> bachelor er en treårig utdannelse
<Solskogen> mhm, det er for langt for deg. vi skjønner det.
<f00f-> hvem er vi?
<woahman> "Vi" eller "du"?
<woahman> Syns det ble litt vel syrlig her
<woahman> Trodde dette var en seriøs kanal
<f00f-> kanalen er nok seriøs, men Solskogen er alt annet enn
<Solskogen> det trodde jeg og. helt til poff kom på besøk og trengte å få ut noe som var litt innestengt
<Solskogen> beklager, men når noen som ikke vet hva CISSP er - og kaller det "raske sertifiseringer" så er det umulig å ikke skru på satire
<f00f-> hvordan fikk du for deg at jeg ikke vet hva det er?
<Solskogen> fordi du kalte det "raske sertifiseringer", derfor /vet/ jeg at du ikke vet hva det er.
<f00f-> "The exam is multiple choice, consisting of 250 questions with four options each, to be answered over a period of six hours"
<f00f-> en eksamen som tar seks timer og består av 250 spørsmål er ganske raske greier i min nok
<f00f-> bok*
<f00f-> i alle fall om du skal stille det opp mot en 3-5 årig utdannelse på universitet
<Solskogen> det mangler bare at du kaller det verdiløst også
<f00f-> for meg er det verdiløst i skrivende øyeblikk
<f00f-> hva det er for deg skal jeg absolutt ikke legge meg opp i
<Solskogen> der kom det
<f00f-> du tror vel at du er the shit fordi du har klart å svare på 250 multiple choice-spørsmål
<f00f-> :)
<Solskogen> ja - og jobbet minst 6 år fulltid med itsikkerhet
<f00f-> det går av seg selv så snart man får en jobb
<f00f-> men men
<f00f-> hva synes du om tiden din i noroff da?
<f00f-> var det bedre enn it-akademiet?
<Solskogen> *gjesp*
<f00f-> trøtt?
<f00f-> :)
<Solskogen> av misdannelser som deg? ja.
<Solskogen> og det hjelper desverre ikke å legge seg ned heller
<f00f-> dessverre skrives med to s-er
<f00f-> jeg bare nevner det
<brik> trololol
<malin> jeg tror f00f- er denne personen som var her for en tid tibake og spurte om hvordan man avinstallerer sudo
<malin> hva er alle postene som du postet f00f-
 * malin gidder ikke åpne dem
<Mathias> men siden du skal hakke og plukke på alt, lag din egen distro da
<malin> han driver nok med en tror jeg
<malin> f00f-ian linux
<malin> helt uten sudo
<Mathias> foff sa det, så teleporterer boksen seg til han
<malin> gjør den?
<malin> do'h
<Mathias> http://www.nrk.no/vitenskap-og-teknologi/1.8834416
<Mathias> haha :D
<woahman> må da være lov å mislike sudo
<woahman> hmm
<woahman> klokken min går 22 min feil
<woahman> spennende
<Mathias> ntpd :P
<woahman> http://sa.mnocdn.no/incoming/article3086912.ece/ALTERNATES/w780c169/rosenberg01.jpg?updated=121220121535
<woahman> usikker på om jeg ville benyttet meg av det firmaet der gitt...
<Mathias> ja
<RoyK> Mathias: han kan jo bare bruke gentoo
<RoyK> malin, evt
<geirha> eller LFS
<RoyK> gentoo er jo omtrent LFS
<RoyK> dvs gentoo har vel tre installasjonsmåter, den mest basale er LFS
<Mathias> eller bare drite i det og ignorere sudo :P
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> apt-get purge sudoo
<RoyK> apt-get purge sudo
<geirha> Vel, gentoo har i det minste pakkesystem.
<RoyK> joda
<geirha> SÃ¥ alt etter hvor vondt du vil ha det
<RoyK> bare synes det er litt trist med folk som kommer inn her bare for å spre rundt seg med FUD
<f00f-> er vel ikke FUD å ha en saklig diskusjon rundt sudo sin sikkerhetshistorikk og rolle i moderne IT-løsninger
<f00f-> jeg synes i alle fall ikke det
<f00f-> det er til og med on topic for kanalen, selv om listen over hva man -- eller JEG -- får lov til å snakke om her inne ser ut til å bli stadig kortere
<f00f-> det blir jo selvsagt mer komplisert når folk som Solskogen bestemmer seg for å bajse på en ellers saklig samtale, for deretter å følge opp med en lang liste personangrep og usaklige påstander
<RoyK> det jeg prøver å si, er at sudo i de fleste tilfeller er et godt alternativ til su
<f00f-> men jeg har hard hud, så det er ingen fare med meg altså
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> med su, trenger man et felles kjent root-passord
<RoyK> noe som ikke er så bra
<RoyK> med sudo, kan du ha et for de fleste ukjent root-passord, gunstig om du vil sperre noen ute, også fra konsollet
<RoyK> for hjemmeservere og sånt, har det svært lite å si - der er det jo såpass få konti uansett
<f00f-> sudo, og lignende løsninger, kan fungere greit dersom de blir veldig nøye satt opp og konfigurert, noe de sjeldent blir -- og da bare til neste sårbarhet i sudo blir oppdaget
<f00f-> dessuten er det ikke nødvendigvis tryggere at mange passord gir en varierende grad av roottilgang enn at ett passord gir full roottilgang
 * RoyK setter opp sudo rimelig nazi på bokser som må sikres godt
<f00f-> spesielt ikke med tanke på at "varierende grad" av roottilgang som regel kan eskaleres til full roottilgang i veldig mange tilfeller
<RoyK> mener du at siden sudo av mange konfigureres veldig åpent, så skal ingen bruke det? er det sånn å forstå at et felles kjent rotpassord i dine øyne gir høyere sikkerhet?
<woahman> bare sånn for å ha spurt, hvorfor skal hele verden ha root-tilgang?
<f00f-> nei, jeg mener at folk bør finne et sudoalternativ som har en bedre sikkerhetshistorikk, for du må vel selv kunne være enig i at det er latterlig å argumentere for økt sikkerhet ved bruk av et stykke software som viser seg å være designet på en veldig usikker måte av folk som tilsynelatende ikke har tatt seg bry med å gjøre spesielt mye QA på produktet sitt
<RoyK> woahman: ikke hele verden, men det blir fort vekk endel som trenger rottilgang om man har en stor it-avdeling
<f00f-> er det da tryggere å gi dem root via sudo?
<f00f-> og plutselig så kan uvedkommende få root bare ved å plukke opp en av X antall brukere sin personlige logininformasjon
<RoyK> på den måten slipper man et felles rotpassord, noe som er veldig betryggende
<f00f-> ja, er så mye mer betryggende at 100 passord kan gi root
<f00f-> enn at ett passord gjør det
<f00f-> uhm
<RoyK> f00f-: det du sprer er ikke ytringer, men FUD. jeg foreslår at du kjører "apt-get purge sudo" og lar oss andre styre vår egen sikkerhet etter egne prinsipper
<f00f-> hvordan er det ikke ytringer? det er min profesjonelle mening
<geirha> Fordelen med sudo er at du kan gi visse brukere tilgang til å kjøre et par kommandoer som root, uten å gi dem root-passord.
<RoyK> bare husk å sette et passord på root, sånn at du kommer inn i etterkant ;)
<geirha> ...eller annen mulighet til å få et root-skall
<f00f-> og i de fleste tilfeller kan disse "par kommandoene" exploites til å gi full root anyway, med mindre man er veldig restriktiv med hvilke kommandoer man gir tilgang til
<woahman> FUD høres ut som noe man lærer på motivasjonskurs for ledere :P
<f00f-> og da er vi fortsatt tilbake på hovedargumentet mitt med at dette kun gjelder som sikkert helt til neste sårbarhet i sudo blir oppdaget
<f00f-> og som nevnt tidligere er det som regel et par sårbarheter i året
<s10g> jeg skal snart hjem og spise FUD :D
<RoyK> f00f-: ja, du har sagt det der - avinstallér sudo, så har du sikkerheten siret på din måte. det er ikke verre
<RoyK> s/siret/sikret/
<f00f-> jeg har aldri installert sudo på noen av mine maskiner
<woahman> s10g: pølse?
<f00f-> så det problemet har jeg ikke
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> f00f-: den kommer ferdig installert med ubuntu
<f00f-> ja, jeg har aldri installert ubuntu
<f00f-> eller jo, faktisk, i et vm en gang
<RoyK> neivel - hva lurer du da på her inne på #ubuntu-no?
<s10g> s/sudo/fudo/
<f00f-> kanskje jeg må forholde meg til ubuntu på et eller annet vis uten å selv ha gått aktivt inn for det?
<woahman> s10g: er det SIKKERT nok?
<s10g> woahman: helt sikkert...
<RoyK> det som er ganske sikkert, er å skru av serveren, senke den ned i betong og la det stivne
<s10g> også kjent som CRT-skjermer
<f00f-> på jobb har vi one-time-pad på sms for å logge på ting, i tillegg til passord
<RoyK> f00f-: men - om du er interessert i hvordan du kan sikre dine potensielt kommende systemer på ubuntu, så er det bare å spørre - det er mange her med lang erfaring fra både ubuntu, debian og redhat-derivater
<f00f-> det er ganske fint.. ikke bare må de stjele passordet ditt, men en pinkode og mobilen din også
<f00f-> RoyK : høres bra ut, takker for det
<f00f-> :)
<woahman> Nå har jeg senket serveren min i betong, venter på at det stivner. Hvordan slår jeg den på nå?
<geirha> woahman: har den wake on lan?
<RoyK> woahman: det kan du nok ikke - men den er ganske sikker ;)
<woahman> LAN? Det er ikke sikkert...
<RoyK> litt av poenget
<RoyK> litt av poenget er at alt som er påskrudd, og i hvert fall koblet til et nettverk, er i prinsippet usikkert. sleng på en badass-brannmur foran, og det er litt sikrere, men du vil alltids finne en mulighet for å komme deg inn, om du kan knepene
<f00f-> og derfor kan man like gjerne sikre systemet sitt med software som har en beviselig dårlig sikkerhetshistorikk?
 * geirha bruker sudo og har ikke brannmur
<f00f-> blir som å ikke gidde å låse ytterdøren sin hjemme fordi tyvene alltids kan knuse et vindu
 * RoyK bruker sudo, men bruker ufw for å åpne kun for nyttige ting, som ssh
<woahman> det skjer innbrudd selv om man låser døren, med den logikken kan man likegodt åpne alle vinduer og dører og dra på ferie...
<f00f-> :p
<f00f-> high five woahman
<woahman> :p
<RoyK> nei, f00f-, selv om sudo har hatt sikkerhetshull, må man uansett gjennom, inn som en godkjent bruker, for å kunne utnytte den
<RoyK> evt gjennom et råttent cgi-skript eller noe php-greier
<RoyK> men kjører man ikke sånt, så er boksen rimelig sikker
<RoyK> f00f-: sudo er et potensielt sikkerhetsproblem først når du har et lass med lokale brukere du ikke kan stole på
<woahman> Men er ikke litt av poenget med en server at flere skal bruke den?
<RoyK> *potensielt* siden sikkerhetshull lappes jevnlig
<f00f-> du har enda ikke fått med deg alle sårbarhetene som har blitt oppdaget i sudo altså?
<f00f-> og jeg som pastet så mange linker før i dag
<RoyK> f00f-: ingen av dem er "remote"
<s10g> jeg kjører metasploit og SSH i stedet for telenor på mine bokser
<RoyK> siden sudo ikke lytter på noen porter, må du først logge deg inn lokalt
<s10g> err
<s10g> telnet*
<RoyK> er det noen som bruker telnet i dag? ;)
<woahman> jeg kjører ikke telenor på mine bokser heller
<f00f-> RoyK : logge inn lokalt er som regel målet for et sikkerhetsbrudd ja
<RoyK> f00f-: nei - du misforstår - for at du skal kunne utnytte sikkerhetsbrist i sudo, må du allerede være logget inn lokalt
<RoyK> såkalt "local exploit" på nynorsk
<f00f-> trenger ikke komme med leksjoner
<RoyK> bare forklarer litt
<f00f-> jeg er kjent med konseptene og begrepene
<f00f-> man vil ikke ha sårbare kjørbare filer med setuid root på maskinen sin selv om disse ikke lytter på en port
<RoyK> ikke sårbare, potensielt sårbare
<f00f-> et angrep skjer, som du sikkert vet, gjerne i flere stadier -- kanskje man utnytter en ikke-priviligert nettverkstjeneste for å oppnå ikke-priviligert lokal tilgang, og deretter en sårbar setuid-executable for å få root
<f00f-> jeg har hørt det kan skje
<f00f-> av og til holdet det å finne en sårbar .php eller lignende på webserveren
<f00f-> og vips så kan man kjøre system("sårbarsak <payload>")
<RoyK> f00f-: tja - om www-data ikke er medlem av gruppa som kan kjøre sudo, så hjelper det jo lite...
<f00f-> om serveren blir kastet ut av vinduet slik at den mister både strøm og nettilgang hjelper det heller ikke
<f00f-> that is not my point
<f00f-> og jeg er sikker på at du er intelligent nok til å gripe fatt i essensen av det jeg argumenterer her, men du er tilsynelatende veldig redd for å vedgå at sudo ikke er et godt produkt fra et sikkerhetsperspektiv
<f00f-> hvorfor vet jeg ikke
<RoyK> f00f-: du kan jo prøve å bryte deg inn på den serveren her - hvor jeg kommer fra - den har sudo installert
<RoyK> skitt fiske ;)
<f00f-> jeg er mye mer interessert i å diskutere sudo på et saklig nivå
<RoyK> erremulig
<RoyK> det er litt merkelig at jeg ikke har fått en server kompromitert siden 1999 eller noe (det var vel redhat 7 med en bind4 eller bind8 med remote root exploit)
<f00f-> sier jeg også, når vi går fra samtaler rundt et stykke software til "haha, hack pcen min 'a få se om du kan"
<f00f-> er det så merkelig altså?
<RoyK> ja, det er litt merkelig, siden jeg har drifta noen hundre installasjoner siden den tid
<f00f-> enkelt spørsmål: fornekter du at sudo har en histrikk med flere titalls sårbarheter som kompromiterer den sikkerheten sudo påstår å gi?
<f00f-> ja/nei
<f00f-> ingen "hack meg" eller "jeg har aldri blitt hacket så derfor må sudo være best"
<RoyK> tja - jeg har brukt denne vm-en på irc ganske lenge, noe som betyr at adressen er viden kjent. det betyr at alt av ormer og drit prøver seg jevnlig
<s10g> er det -p eller -h for å slå av en ubuntu data maskin?
<RoyK> denyhosts har per nuh cirka 25k maskiner i deny-lista
<RoyK> s10g: mener du flagget til shutdown?
<geirha> s10g: Kommer an på hvilken kommando du prøver
<s10g> RoyK: ja takk
<RoyK> s10g: bare kjør "poweroff"
<geirha> shutdown -h now
<s10g> jeg må slå av maskinen
<s10g> ok takk
<s10g> ville prøve meg uten å trykke med musen ;)
<RoyK> geirha: shutdown -h / halt tar bare ned linux fra precies og framover
<RoyK> geirha: aner ikke hvorfor de endra det
<geirha> du mener det ikke går i quantal?
<f00f-> RoyK : du vil ikke svare på det spørsmålet?
<RoyK> øh - hvilket spørsmål?
<woahman> Det der han skrev "enkelt spørsmål:"
<woahman> tipper jeg
<f00f-> correct
<f00f-> RoyK : her er forøvrig en grei post som beskriver en av sårbarhetene som ble oppdaget i sudo for ikke så veeeldig lenge siden: http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/05/21/anatomy-of-a-security-hole-the-break-that-broke-sudo/
<f00f-> det som er pinlig her er at feilen beror seg på at utviklerene glemte en "break" i et switch statement
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg fornekter ikke historie, det er ikke min greie, men jeg sier at sudo er bra nok til mitt bruk. jeg har god kontroll over hvem jeg slipper inn på serverne mine, og vil således kunne spore hvem som gjorde hva om en maskin blir kompromitert.
<f00f-> og publiserte endringen uten å oppdage at noe var galt
<RoyK> det er sånn feil/bugs oppstår
<f00f-> yes.. og så har man ofte en QA-prosess som i det minste går ut på at mer enn en eller to personer leser diffen mellom forrige og current versjon før man plubliserer ting downstream til millioner av brukere
<f00f-> .. har jeg hørt
<RoyK> jeg leste en gang at NASA bruker 10 ganger så mye tid per kodelinje som kommersielle selskaper. NASA har fremdeles sikkerhetsfeil og andre bugs
<f00f-> alle har feil og bugs
<f00f-> men noen burde være mer forsiktig enn andre
<f00f-> og noen feil blir det for dumt at man ikke oppdager, spesielt når kodebasen er så liten som sudo sin
<f00f-> mitt poeng er at det sier noe om prosessen og mentaliteten til utviklerene bak sudo, og at dette er noe folk burde ha i tankene når de skal velge sikkerhetsløsninger
<RoyK> f00f-: men det jeg prøver å si, er at selv om jeg etter ditt syn har vært "uforsiktig" i 10 år ved bruk av sudo, med flere servere med ørtogfjørti tusen brukere fra nett, og kanskje noen hundre lokale, så har ikke noen av dem blitt kompromitert. Det jeg prøver å si, kjære deg, er at det er greit å være litt paranoid, men den greia de om sudo tar litt av slik du legger den fram her. Du snakker om sudo som selve åpninga inn mot alle ubuntu-servere 
<f00f-> hvis statoilstasjonen av og til byttet om bensin og diesel på pumpene sine ville jeg ikke sagt "jaja, alle gjør feil" .. jeg ville begynt å tanke et annet sted
<RoyK> FUD ALERT!
<woahman> MUDA
<geirha> RoyK: Bra du ikke har brukt kerberos! det har hatt langt flere CVE, så du hadde blitt eid "in no time"
<RoyK> f00f-: igjen, om du lurer på noe angående sikring av ubuntu-servere eller tilsvarende, spør gjerne, men jeg tror ikke vi kommer noen vei med denne sudo-debatten. vi er uenige - ok?
<RoyK> geirha: hehe
<malin> woahman: ja, det er jo ikke noe problem å ikke like sudo
<RoyK> litt interessant - fikk nettopp en epost med NSAs "guidelines" om å sikre linux-servere - det inkluderer bruk av sudo ;) https://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configuration_guides/operating_systems.shtml#linux2
<RoyK> 2.3.1.3 Congure sudo to Improve Auditing of Root Access
 * RoyK tror kanskje NSA veit litt om sikkerhet
<f00f-> de vet nok om sikkerhet til å plassere bakdører over alt hvor de kan slik at de er sikret tilgang til folks data, i alle fall
<f00f-> det er det ingen tvil om
<RoyK> åh, er det der vi er nå ;)
<f00f-> hvor?
<RoyK> NSA har infiltrert sudo!
<f00f-> hørt om Bruce Schneier?
<f00f-> han kan litt om krypto og sikkerhet og sånt
<f00f-> http://www.schneier.com/essay-198.html
<f00f-> her kan du lese om hvordan NSA putter bakdører i HMAC
<f00f-> og så er det jo gode gamle NSAKEY i windows, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY
<f00f-> generatoren som Schneier snakker om er forøvrig i bruk i nyere versjoner av windows
 * RoyK trodde denne kanalen handla om ubuntu
<f00f-> men for all del, et organ som har i oppgave å spionere og innhente data er sikkert kjempeinteressert i å bedre sikkerheten til alle andre
<f00f-> ja
<f00f-> da tok du feil, vi gikk langt forbi ubuntu for lenge siden
<f00f-> ;)
<f00f-> når du tok opp NSA feks
<RoyK> kan vi ikke holde diskusjonen til ubuntu og kutte ut rykter om alskens annet som diskuteres på nett
<f00f-> let's do it.. i alle fall hver gang du taper et sidesporet argument du selv har satt igang
<f00f-> neida
<f00f-> i'll play nice
<RoyK> vis det
<woahman> I'll show you mine if you show me yours?
<RoyK> "Never log in directly as root, unless absolutely necessary. • Administrators should use sudo to execute commands as root when required. The accounts capable of using sudo are specified in /etc/sudoers, which is edited with the visudo utility. By default, relevant logs are written to /var/log/secure."
<RoyK> det er uansett er godt valg
<RoyK> ting logges pent, og logger sendes gjerne til en sentral server
<malin> veldig dumt å rakke ned på de man er uenigie også
<malin> om at de må være intelligente nok til å skjønne det som en selv skjønner osv
<malin> hersketeknikker er det
<blaamann> +1 malin
<malin> men når man snakker sikkerhet, så kom jeg på denne artige her :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tykmHrORHQI
<winb> når du er driftsansvarlig har du ingen medarbeidere, du har bare motarbeidere
<winb> morsomt
<malin> ja :D
<winb> Skal man jobbe med sikkerhet bør man være ganske deffansiv ja
<winb> defensin
<winb> bensin
<winb> samma greia
<winb> samme
<winb> :-)
<RoyK> malin: instant asberger ;)
<malin> ja :)
 * RoyK kjenner folk som er i nærheten av han der
<winb> Bør man være forsiktig når man bruker apt-get purge ? Tenker på at det ikke slettes filer man faktisk bør beholde
<woahman> apropro sikkerhet v2.0:  http://securityledger.com/security-hole-in-samsung-smart-tvs-could-allow-remote-spying/
<RoyK> winb: den vil kunne slette konfigfiler, men vil *normalt* ikke slette *redigerte* konfigfiler
<RoyK> winb: men ta en kopi av konfigfilene om du er usikker
<winb> RoyK: Nå tenker jeg mest på filer som er i bruk av andre programmer
<RoyK> winb: det skal ikke skje
<winb> Har ingen eksempler
<RoyK> winb: apt-get remove vil nok slette det du trenger
<RoyK> biblioteker har avhengigheter i apt, så det vil nok ikke skje feil der
<RoyK> men igjen - you get what you're paying for, and it's free!
<RoyK> har aldri sett at en apt-get purge/remove har sletta noe annet enn sitt eget
<winb> ok. Jeg mener jeg hadde det problemet for noen år siden
<RoyK> jeg begynte vel med ubuntu med 8.04, og har ikke sett noe sånt
<RoyK> noen konflikter med desktopinstallajoner, og noen få på servere, men ikke noe relatert til avinstallering av pakker
<winb> hvis jeg ønsker å fjerne kalkulator. sudo apt-get remove gcalctool. Så får jeg beskjed om at ubuntu-desktop også vil fjernes
<winb> Det er nettopp dette jeg mener
<RoyK> da har gcalctool en avhengighet
<RoyK> og da bør du nok ikke fjerne den
<RoyK> hvor mye vil du spare på å fjerne gcalctool?
<geirha> rettere sagt, ubuntu-desktop har avhengighet til gcalctool
<RoyK> om du mener det er feil at ubuntu-desktop avhenger av gcalctool (noe jeg vil være den første til å stemme for), så rapporter det som en bug
<RoyK> ja, og det henger ikke på greip
<geirha> men ubuntu-desktop er bare en meta-pakke. Den inneholder ingen filer, så om den forsvinner har ikke så mye å si
<winb> Spørsmålet mitt var om man burde være forsiktig når man sletter ting med apt-get purge
<geirha> Men, det kan ødelegge for en eventuell oppgradering til ny release
<winb> og apt-get remove for den saks skyld
<geirha> Hvis den tar med seg halve kongeriket, ville jeg avbrutt
<winb> :)
<RoyK> tror ikke det - pakkene som er installert, inneholder jo avhengigheter selv - metapakker er jo bare skall
<RoyK> eller samlinger
<RoyK> håper ikke apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop tar med seg alt den inneholder :P
<geirha> vel, avhengighetene til gcalctool trenger ikke å avinstalleres når gcalctool avinstalleres
<geirha> men alle pakker som avhenger av gcalctool må avinstalleres
<geirha> *teste*
<geirha> nei, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop tar ikke med seg noe (som forventet)
<geirha> ubuntu-desktop er praktisk i at hvis man installerer den får man alle pakkene man har i en nyinstallert ubuntu med på kjøpet
<RoyK> veldig greit om du vil ha litt annen diskkonfig enn hva ubuntu-desktop klarer og heller starter med -server
<RoyK> f.eks. btrfs på lvm, som jeg satte opp her nylig - funker fint - men umulig å sette opp gjennom GUI-installeren
<winb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUsGDVOCLVQ&list=PLE50FC91A844EEC33&index=8
<winb> Are You a Psychopath? Take the Test.
<RoyK> winb: heh - det heter ikke psykopat lenger, men symptomene stemmer med antisosiale vesen som høytfungerende (og andre) autister
<s10g> jack i alphas
<winb> SÃ¥ hva heter det da
<winb> Personlighetsforstyrrelse?
<winb> Har ubuntu ce fortsatt oppdateringer og support ?
<RoyK> winb: tror det er "usosial personlighetsforstyrrelse"
<RoyK> winb: folk med asbergers syndrom har noe tilsvarende, bare ikke så ille
<RoyK> dvs, kanskje i samme gata
<RoyK> null eller veldig lite emptati
<RoyK> men veldig ofte dritflinke på tekniske detaljer og datating...
<RoyK> eh
<winb> RoyK: Det er bare norge som har lagt av psykopat som betegnelse? Videoen jeg linket til ble lastet opp for 2 uker
<RoyK> antisosial personlighetsforstyrrelse, tror jeg
<RoyK> ja, det er fremdeles folk som bruker teoremet "psykopat" her til lands også, selv om medisinen har lagt det bort for flere år siden
<RoyK> medisinerne pleier å være ganske godt synkronisert på tvers av landegrensene, også når det gjelder diagnoser
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisocial_personality_disorder
<RoyK> The diagnosis includes what may be referred to as amoral, antisocial, psychopathic, or sociopathic personality (disorder.)
<RoyK> begrepet "psykopat" henger igjen fra filmer og whatnot, og er veldig lite presist
<geirha> Og dissosiativ identitetsforstyrrelse blir ofte kalt schizofreni i Hollywood-filmer, men det er to vidt forskjellige lidelser.
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> det hadde vel samme navnet for noen år siden - på åttitallet?
<malin> når det gjelder diagnoser, så er de internasjonale
<malin> dvs. man har icd som nå er i icd-10 altså tiende revisjon
<malin> som brukes i Europa blant annet
 * RoyK har nok diagnose nerd
<malin> i USA har man DSM, som nå er DSM-IV
<f00f-> DSM er moro.. i følge DSM har man mentale problemer dersom man er litt lei seg
<malin> det er jo et mentalt problem. men hvorfor man er lei seg kan jo være andre grunner. men følelsen av å være lei seg er jo mental
<f00f-> men det er normalt for mennesker å oppleve en hel rekke følelser
<f00f-> fra sorg til glede
<f00f-> det betyr ikke at det er noe feil med deg som må behandles
<f00f-> med mindre du leser DSM da
<f00f-> da er det meste et problem som gjerne kan behandles med spennende dop
<f00f-> feks om du er litt for glad i å shoppe
<f00f-> eller om du synes det er litt slitsomt å være rundt mange mennesker for ofte
<f00f-> (introverted)
<RoyK> f00f-: det er ganske vanlig at folk føler seg triste og lei seg, eller blir glade, men alle har sine vippepunkter, og av og til blir det for mye av det ene eller andre, og da kan det ære greit med litt hjelp
<f00f-> jada
<f00f-> men det er ikke det vi snakker om nå
<f00f-> vi snakker om at DSM definerer folk som er LITT lei seg -- på en helt normal måte -- som syke
<f00f-> i tillegg til en hel rekke av andre absurde ting
<RoyK> kanskje ikke det *du* snakker om, men tror det var det malin mente, og som jeg snakka om ;)
<f00f-> som bl.a. er grunnen til at flere som var i panelet for å jobbe med nye DSM har trukket seg i protest
<superos_ux31> å være litt lei seg er vel et sunnhetstegn i flere situasjoner
<f00f-> hehe, skulle tro det ja, superos_ux31
<RoyK> ja, å ikke bli lei seg, er ikke så sunt
<f00f-> men RoyK kan sikkert finne en måte å kverulere bort det også
<malin> f00f-: gravid har også en diagnose-kode
<f00f-> i DSM?
<malin> en diagnose betyr ikke at det må behandles osv eller at man er syk
<RoyK> f00f-: du... vær så snill... jeg prøver å være rimelig diplomatisk her
<malin> f00f-: er i alle fall i icd-10
<f00f-> fint det, men jeg snakker om diagnoser i DSM, som er så absurde at -- som jeg nevnte -- flere av dem som jobbet med nyeste utgave trakk seg i protest
<f00f-> er det noe å krangle om?
<f00f-> :)
<malin> ah, såpass
<RoyK> f00f-: {{citation-needed}}
<malin> i icd-10 har gravid diagnosekoden Z33
<f00f-> RoyK : du har virkelig ikke mestret google du, eller?
<RoyK> f00f-: det handler ikke om å definere noen som syk, men å beskrive diagnoser
<f00f-> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dsm5-in-distress/201207/two-who-resigned-dsm-5-explain-why
<f00f-> blablabla, RoyK -- blablabla
<f00f-> jeg tar meg en pause fra deg nå
<f00f-> snakkes
<f00f-> ;)
<RoyK> f00f-: mer pjatt fra deg og +b
<Mathias> ey! ikke misbruk det hellige pjatt-ordet! :P
<RoyK> ok, sorry, hva skulle jeg sagt?
<malin> syntes alle dyrene i skogen skal være snille med hverandre, ikke rakke ned på hverandre, og ikke spise hverandre jeg
<Kagee> eller vi burde skape en -offtopic ....
<RoyK> Kagee: spørs om f00f- hadde latt seg moderere selv der
<woahman> jeg ser nå flere som burde moderere seg i såfall
<RoyK> woahman: ok, hvem og hvorfor?
<Mathias> tilogmed jeg som er impulsiv som faen klarer å moderere meg :P
<Mathias> delvis-ish
<malin> delvis
<malin> jeg kicket deg en gang Mathias
<Mathias> kom på det, derfor jeg skrev delvis-ish (delvish?)
<RoyK> Mathias har vel lært seg litt siden den tid ;)
<malin> mhm
<malin> ja, han har lært at han ikke skal klå på damene uten å spørre først :)
<f00f-> spørsmålet er om jeg noen gang vil få lov til å ha en samtale her inne om noe som helst, uten at RoyK skal blande seg inn på en svært så kverulant måte for å "ta meg" på alt jeg sier -- for så å bli bevist feil gang på gang
<f00f-> *klå litt på malin*
<f00f-> fniiz
<f00f-> sorry.. slemt av meg, neste gang skal du få et glass vin først
<malin> ok, da foreslår jeg at f00f- får utfolde seg fritt og at RoyK ikke skal ta f00f- så får vi se hvordan det går
<f00f-> og det foreslår du rett etter det som nettopp skjedde
<f00f-> i like it
<f00f-> :)
<Mathias> skulle hatt en slags reset-knapp her inne
<RoyK> Mathias: greit
<RoyK> malin: greit
<Mathias> RoyK: malin*
<Mathias> du er fæl med å blande meg og malin :P
<RoyK> autocomplete er no' dritt
<f00f-> m<tab> is for the lazy
<Mathias> husker ikke hvor jeg fikk et sånt lurt autocomplete script :P
<malin> f00f-: ja, jeg foreslår det ja.
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> noen her som har satt opp vpn-server på ubuntu? tenkte litt på en l2tp/ipsec-løsning
<Mathias> jeg har satt opp pptp et par ganger :P
<RoyK> pptp er jo ikke så sikkert...
<Mathias> jeg bruker det bare for å komme meg forbi tilbakestående proxyer og "brannmurer"
<RoyK> nettopp ;)
<Mathias> om minecraft-serverne jeg er på er så fryktelig interessante så må noen virkelig hjelpe den personen :P
<RoyK> men det jeg tenkte å sette opp, var noe sikkert, og l2tp+ipsec er jo noe nasa og gjengen bruker, så det burde funke greit
<Mathias> ah, ok :P
<Mathias> er vel et par geniale guides :P
<RoyK> joda, bare lurte på om noen hadde satt opp noe
<winb> noen som bruker raspberry pi her?
<woahman> yep
<winb> Hva bruker du den til?
<woahman> xbmc
<woahman> :P
<winb> ekstern harddisk da?
<woahman> har et NAS den henter ting fra
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å bruke pi-en til sånt - den har jo ikke noe vettugt sata-grensesnitt - bare et dvaskt usb-2-grensesnitt
<woahman> og så kjører jeg openelec på pi'en
<woahman> pi'en fungerer perfekt til xbmc, pitteliten sak som er lett å gjemme vekk. Og så streamer den lett fra NAS og andre nettverkskilder.
<malin> ja, det er jo netverksinngang på den. hm, hva det nå heter igjen :S
<s10g> den blir gøy når den får power over ethernet
<malin> ethernet heter det jo :$
<malin> men klarer en raspberry pi å kjøre sorroundlyd osv via hdmi?
<Solskogen> herre, lar dere f00t- få gå løs fortsatt
<winb> woahman: Hvor bestilte du fra?
<woahman> RS Components
<woahman> Men de var helt avsindig trege
<woahman> Så ville nok valgt noen andre, ser at både netshop og dustin selger de nå...
<f00f-> Solskogen : jeg tipper at de fleste som leste vår samtale tidligere i dag konkluderte med at du var den som utviste ufin og usaklig oppførsel
<malin> samme hvem som sa hva i sted. nå er det blanke ark og fargestifter (evt. glitrepenner :D )
<f00f-> jeg vil ha giltrepenn
<woahman> kan jeg få tavle? og sprittusj?
<winb> woahman: har du prøvd å kjøre ubuntu ? Jeg leser at det ikke er god nok støtte enda
<woahman> winb: det har jeg ikke, men det var en god idé til den ekstra jeg har liggende
<woahman> men har funnet ut at du kan bare gi opp å kjøre noe på noe som helst lavere enn class 10 sd-kort...
<winb> Ville jeg klare å spille av videoer via hdmi på en slik med ubuntu server?
<winb> sansyneligvis ikke
<woahman> altså, openelec er jo basert på linux, og jeg kjører 1080p uten særlige problemer på den
<geirha> ubuntu støtter bare arm v7, mens raspberry pi har arm v6
<geirha> standard-OSet er Debian, så du merker ikke så stor forskjell når du er vant med Ubuntu
<geirha> Ingen Unity, dog.
<Kagee> fant ut at man kunne bruke pi om fm-sender i går.
<Kagee> *som
<geirha> Sudo er installert som standard
<malin> er det noe innebygd fm-sender på pi?
<malin> men nå blei det natta her
<Kagee> men, men er mulig å bruke den som en.
<malin> snart senker natten seg i Ubuntu
<geirha> Via GPIOen da, tenker jeg
<malin> natti alle sammen
<Kagee> geirha: ja
<Kagee> geirha: 20 cm ledning er vistnok alt som skal til
<geirha> Stilig
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-13
<Solskogen> f00f-: ufin? Ja vist. Usaklig? Nei.
<RoyK> Solskogen: ikke mat trollet...
<Solskogen> det er ingen grunn til å være hyggelig når en har rett.
<RoyK> heh
<woahman> Det er alltid grunn til å være hyggelig.
<woahman> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice!
<RoyK> spørs helt hvem du snakker med
<woahman> Egentlig ikke
<woahman> Jeg prøver å være hyggelig selv om den jeg snakker med er et rasshøl
<RoyK> joda, jeg prøver også, og tålmodighet er en dyd, men jeg er ingen jomfru...
<woahman> Jeg har hatt god trening. Et par år som kundebehandler gjør deg til en mester på det :)
<Solskogen> hva oppnår du ved å være hyggelig og høflig mot folk som har rett?
<Kagee> fire år med nettbanksupport har gjort at det meste preller av
<Kagee> Solskogen: de legger på raskere :)
<Solskogen> Det stemmer overhodet ikke med mine observasjoner.
<woahman> Hva oppnår du ved å være syrlig og kranglete da? Føler du at du får en veldig givende samtale ut av det?
<RoyK> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-will-no-longer-work-on-the-i386-1768210.html <-- å nei! de fjerner støtten for 80386!!!
<geirha> jøss, 486er blir fortsatt produsert?
<RoyK> tja - z80 blir jo produsert fremdeles
<RoyK> litt mindre enn knappenålshoder
<Solskogen> woahman: stråmannsargument. Det er forsjell på å ikke være hyggelig og å være kranglete.
<Solskogen> geirha: ja, de blir mye (for visse verdier av mye) brukt i embedded-verdenen.
<Solskogen> I følge wikipedia sluttet Intel å lage 80486 i 2007
<malin> hm, så ikke noe støtte for 386 mer? da får jeg vel få meg ny pc snart da.... :P
<f00f-> Solskogen : ikke for være kranglete, men kan jeg spørre hva du hadde så rett i?
<Solskogen> det heter "ikke for å være kranglete"
<Solskogen> dessuten har det ingenting for seg å starte spørsmålet slik når du helt åpenbart spør for å være kranglete.
<Solskogen> Det blir som om du hadde spurt "Ikke for å være rasitisk, men hvorfor er alle negre kriminelle?"
<f00f-> så å si at du har rett i noe er like dumt som å si at alle negre er kriminelle?
 * Mathias setter fyr på den der stråmannen
<winb> diskuteres det fortsatt om f00f- og hans trollete oppførsel
<Mathias> winb: yupp :s
<xt> og biter Solskogen fortsatt på? yupp.
<Mathias> og setter jeg fortsatt fyr på virtuelle ting? japp
<xt> Mathias++
<Mathias> du vil ikke starte det opp
<Mathias> er som C#
<Mathias> bare hakket verre
<Mathias> og 90% mer meg++
<woahman> jeg har meget lyst til å sove
<Mathias> jeg har meget lyst til å knote med rpien :P
<Mathias> openelec var perfekt for meg :P
<Mathias> tror jeg skal lage en del images så jeg kan bytte mellom det og raspbian lett
<RoyK> Mathias: hva slags strømforsyning bruker du? vanlig mobillader?
<Mathias> den som man kan kjøpe fra rs :P
<Mathias> kjøpte det like så greit
<Mathias> mindre å slite med
<malin> men når det kommer et troll, hvorfor går alle på limpinnen
<f00f-> kanskje det var det de lærte på IT-akademiet
<s10g> why walk on the gluestick when a A troll arrives.
<malin> sikkert noe sånt
<RoyK> Mathias: de hadde ikke den inne da jeg kjøpte...
<Mathias> RoyK: surt :s
<Mathias> har alltids en 5v2a forsyning
<Mathias> variabel tilogmed
<RoyK> 5V 2A - litt mer enn jeg har her
<RoyK> funker det greit med ting på usb uten usb-hub?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> har en hdd koblet til :p
<Mathias> den hikker litt avogtil, men tror det er hdden sin feil etter 4 års tjeneste
<RoyK> smartctl -H ;)
<RoyK> evt smartctl -t short / long
<RoyK> kobla til på usb?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> minte meg på at jeg jar en del ting å kjøpe
<Mathias> et sånt mini tastatur/mus opplegg
<winb> !pom
<Mathias> !ornop!
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-14
<Mathias> snurre as
<f00f-> mhm
<Mathias> tror han er på en snurr
<s10g> Snurre's Ass
<woahman> fe-fe-feire! wooo
<Mathias> fei-feir!-feire-ferie!
<malin> ferie azzzzz
<malin> eller noe sånt
<malin> eler hva dere snakker om lizzm
<Mathias> noen programmer som kan *ahem* "låne" filer fra tv2 sumo osv og stifte alt sammen?
<jo-erlend> neppe. Men du kan ta opp skjerm og lyd hvis du absolutt vil.
<Mathias> ok, da får jeg endelig bruke winusjen til noe brukbart
<jo-erlend> finnes det grabbere for Windows altså? Trodde det der brakk for noen år siden.
<blaamann> Flere skjermopptakere som har spesialisert seg på dette. De fanger ikke strømmen, men tar skjermopptakk med forbausende god kvalitet, f.eks http://applian.com/replay-video-capture/index.php
<blaamann> En på jobben bruker et eller annet OS X program til dette som gir meget gode resultater.
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> blaamann: orker ikke lide meg gjennom hotel cæsar altså :P
<jo-erlend> skjermopptak fungerer fint. Det har jeg gjort.
<Mathias> jaksta i windows har gitt meg 400 filer atm
<jo-erlend> å laste ned filene er vel ikke det største problemet. Det er vel å sette dem sammen og fjerne eventuell DRM.
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> RoyK: gjorde det lettvinte og bare byttet disk :P
<Mathias> noez, rar kontakt :s
<Mathias> nvm, bare en godt kamuflert adapter
<RoyK> Mathias: ?
<Mathias> craptopen som tok kveld :P
<RoyK> backup er feigt
<Mathias> hadde ikke backup
<Mathias> hadde en fresh xubuntu hdd liggende :D
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> backup er feigt og store gutter gråter mye
<Mathias> rype
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> var intel m, i486 ellernoe?
<RoyK> Mathias: uansett hvor fet lagringsløsning du har, ta backup
<RoyK> når dritten treffer vifta, gjør det vondt
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> har ikke noe viktig på hdd uansett :P
<Mathias> og er det viktig, rett på dropbox :P
<RoyK> 2TB på dropbox koster litt
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> masse trials! :D
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W5QVUYt5Wo <-- nice
<Mathias> de er faktisk stackbare ^^
<Kagee> http://i.imgur.com/ytYAF.jpg
<geirha> Fungerte ikke
<Kagee> textversjon;
<geirha> /usr/bin/rm: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<Kagee> export EDITOR="/usr/bin/rm"
<Kagee> geirha: :p
<Mathias> hahaha
<Kagee> nei, rm er vel ofte i shellet, er den ikke
<Kagee> geirha: /bin/rm dersom du absolutt vil sjekke
<geirha> Jeg vet :p
<RoyK> Kagee: nei - en gang til med det, og /kick
<Kagee> RoyK: what?
<Mathias> den fancy kommandoen :P
<RoyK> Kagee: nybegynnere kan prøve den og går i fella - ikke gjør sånt
<Kagee> >_<
<RoyK> Kagee: seriøst - ta hensyn
<RoyK> Kagee: ikke alle vet mye om unix og linux og sånt
<Mathias> RoyK: slenge inn i topic "merk tardete kommandoer med NFSOD (not safe for system or data)"? :P
<Kagee> de må faktisk jobbe litt for å klare å ødelegge noe med den.... alle kommandoer jeg kommer på som bruker editor bruker også tempfiler
<RoyK> det er uansett ikke veldig nyttig å be folk om å gjøre sånt
<Kagee> og dersom de kjenner linux så lite at de ikke vet hva rm er og samtidig kjører random kommandier...
<Kagee> jeg har da ikke bedt noen gjøre det.
<RoyK> Kagee: dersom de ikke kjenner linux, så kommer de kanskje inn hit for å be om hjelp
<RoyK> og da er det rimelig dumt om idioter som deg ber dem fjerne ting
<Kagee> ... ingen har bedt om hjelp ...
<RoyK> har #ubuntu-no blitt #fjortis?
<Mathias> /j #trettis
<RoyK> Mathias: kjefeten
<Mathias> haha :P
<RoyK> vi prøver å holde fokus på ting som handler om ubuntu, ikke pisspreik
<Mathias> virker mer som om det er datamaskiner generalt da :P
<RoyK> joda, men ikke tullprat
<RoyK> som fra f00f- og sånne
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-15
<Mathias> den craptopen bare fryser helt random :S
<Mathias> dere får velge, grafisk eller cli installasjon av craptopen? :P
<Mathias> da er den oppe å brummer! :D
<Mathias> og*
<Mathias> <-- trøttsabb
<Mathias> folka i hodet mitt sier "hvorfor er ikke tastaturet ordentlig?!"
<Mathias> shazzr: :)
<Mathias> hurr, må finne ut hvorfor craptopen ikke finner den eksterne hdden :s
<Mathias> haha, for en lol reverse på meg, varanger-kraft*-***.ftth.trollnet.no
<xt> trollnet!
<Mathias> ^^
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-16
<Mathias> dld altså
<Mathias> samba funker jo ikke
<malin> funker ikke samba+
 * RoyK danser samba
<RoyK> Mathias: samba funker da fint...
 * RoyK drifter et titalls samba-servere som brukes av ~40k brukere...
<IvarB> samba lar meg aldri se windows nettverket
<IvarB> jeg kan koble til spesifikke maskiner om jeg bruker IP osv, men jeg kan ikke "s" nettverket
<IvarB> hva er galt da?
<IvarB> err, ikke samba seff
<IvarB> men feks. nautilus
<RoyK> ikke samba, nei - det er jo en server :)
<RoyK> men litt usikker på hvorfor du ikke kan "browse" - mener det har funka for meg. kan evt sjekke på jobb-pesen i morra
<geirha> MÃ¥ vel kanskje sette samme domene/workgroup som windoserne bruker
<RoyK> hvor setter man sånt? bruker den sambakonfigen?
<geirha> Jeg tror klienten(e) bruker smb.conf også, ja.
<geirha> Men jeg har egentlig lite erfaring med samba
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpCJzdWxEbQ <-- rense vifte?
<superos_ux31> e@UX31E:~$ cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep workgroup
<superos_ux31> # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<superos_ux31>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<blaamann> Synes å hukse at jeg kunne browse nettverket i Nautilus i gamle dager på UiB ut av boksen, men det var kanskje NFS de brukte(hakke peiling på sånt).
<malin> jeg har tilgang til windowsnettverk her jeg er nå
<malin> via samba
<malin> skal være innebygget
<malin> men for å dele må man installere  noe, noe man får spørsmål om
<malin> altså første gang man deler noe
<malin> via nautilus
<RoyK> hørte masse lyder her - skjønte ingenting - ser ut som om jeg skjære sitter på taket og holder på med noe ;)
<geirha> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-z0McMW3UOcc/UM2wT7BkHQI/AAAAAAAAhKU/OvlMS_WEF24/w497-h373/VrMAp0PF.jpg
<RoyK> malin: samba er bare serveren
<RoyK> geirha: lol
<malin> ah...
<RoyK> malin: så har du smbclient og smbfs for klienttilgang
<malin> aha, så kanskje det er noe av det som installeres
<malin> skal en tur inn i wintendo nå jeg. spille sim city
<geirha> s/smbfs/cifs/
<RoyK> ah - ikke helt oppdatert, jeg ;)
<RoyK> pleier ikke å drive så mye med klientaksess fra linux...
<geirha> heller nfs hvis mulig
<RoyK> joda, men ofte er ikke det mulig
 * RoyK har fortsatt ikke satt opp nfs+kerberos på linux, men bør nok prøve det en dag
<malin> sukk, glemte jo å sjekke at automatisk restart var deaktivert, og det var den jo ikke :S
<RoyK> windows?
<malin> RoyK: ja... tenkte å spille litt
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-09
<qwebirc49501> Yo! Noen som har 1min?
<qwebirc49501> Lurer bare på hvordan jeg får skrudd på 120Hz i ubuntu 12.04..
<qwebirc49501> vil ikke bruke linux om jeg ikke kan bruke skjermen min optimalt ><
<qwebirc49501> Fixed it!
<qwebirc49501> Damn, dette linux-greiene var ikke så vanskelig det :D
<qwebirc3739> Noen som har en måte å macroe knapper på i ubuntu? :o får ikke brukt 4 av knappene på musa mi pga linux ikke har macro-abilities på sensei raw'n min :s
<qwebirc29492> Noen som har peiling på hvordan man macroer knapper i Ubuntu 12.04 til Sensei raw?
<manji> hva er Sensei raw?
<Puro-> Sensei raw er en mus <<
<manji> ah
<Puro-> Steelengine 2 funker ikke i ubuntu 12.04 og som en gamer MÅ jeg ha de knappene macroa til riktige instillinger ><
<Puro-> er så dritt at linux ikke støtter mesteparten av hva jeg trenger
<Puro-> Noen forslag, Linux-professorer?
<Dry_Lips> Puro- Spør på ##hardware
<Dry_Lips> Eller ubuntuforums.org
<Dry_Lips> hvis du ikke får noe hjelp her
<Puro-> Done, takker.
<Puro-> nvidia-bug-report.sh     nvidia-debugdump         nvidia-settings nvidia-cuda-mps-control  nvidia-detector          nvidia-smi nvidia-cuda-mps-server   nvidia-persistenced      nvidia-xconfig
<Puro-> Når jeg prøver å installere nvidia driver
<Puro-> Hva feiler Linux om den ikke engang kan installere en driver riktig?!
<Dry_Lips> Puro- Installerer du driverne via repoene eller laster du ned direkte fra Nvidia sine hjemmesider?
<Puro-> har prøvd begge, først igjennom den "additional updates" tingen og så lasta ned
<Puro-> og tredje gangen igjennom terminalen med litt hjelp
<Puro-> men.. ingenting fungerer, får opp tonnevis av feil-grafikk i spill og den nekter å gjennkjenne kortet
<Puro-> i system settings får jeg bare opp "graphics: unknown"...
<Dry_Lips> uff da
<Dry_Lips> er du sikker på at du installerte den riktige driveren?
<Puro-> Nei, hadde du spurte om på windows så hadde jeg sagt ja, men linux er forvirrende
<Puro-> har tatt sudo apt update og hele den greia der
<Puro-> nvidia current og greier
<Puro-> men... graphics: unknown
<Dry_Lips> hva heter skjermkortet ditt?
<Puro-> gtx660
<Puro-> har version 319-updates eller hva den heter i additional updates vinduet
<Puro-> 1sec brb
<Puro-> har fått masse tips
<Puro-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa&&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-331
<Puro-> testa denne også, fikk den av en som har klart å få det til
<Puro-> men funker ikke på min version i det hele tatt, får bare opp "can't find package nvidia drivers blablabla"
<manji> Puro-, har du prøvd å unistall alle nvidia system driveren
<manji> og seinere
<Puro-> Nei, men tviler på at den finner den packagen uansett om jeg uninstaller alt
<manji> download fra nvidea website
<Puro-> har nyeste driveren lasta ned
<manji> den nyeste
<Dry_Lips> ville også fjernet alle driverene
<manji> nei, aptitude search nvidia
<Puro-> ok.. alt er jo 100 ganger vanskeligere her merker jeg..
<Puro-> hva skriver jeg for å fjerne driverne a?
<Puro-> sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia ?
<manji> og seinere, aptitude remove blabla-nvidia
<manji> fra console
<manji> nei X
<manji> urm
<Puro-> The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed.
<manji> apt-get search  ?
<manji> apt-get search  nvidea
<manji> nvidia*
<Puro-> E: Invalid operation search
<manji> sorry, jeg bruker aptitude, det er apt-cache search
<Dry_Lips> manji: kan han ikke bare bruke sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Puro-> ser ut som jeg har 304, 310 og 331-drivere..
<Puro-> hvorfor... i all verden
<manji> ja, men det er god å vite
<Puro-> fjerne alt vil jeg tro og starte på nytt
<Puro-> så.. sudo apt-get purge nidia-* ?
<Puro-> nvidia <<
<manji> Hva vil avinstalle
<Puro-> vil fjerne alle driverne, tror 3 drivere på en gang kan ødelegge mer en det gjør godt
<manji> Puro-, være forsiktig
<manji> Puro-, vet du å bruke kommandolinjen ?
<Puro-> jada jeg har brukt command i windows i nesten 20 år så er ikke ukjent med commands, vet bare ikke alle commandsa enda :P
<Puro-> til linux*
<Dry_Lips> linux og windows er to forskjellige dyr
<Puro-> ja
<Puro-> men jeg er ikke ukjent med å skrive inn tekst for å gjøre noe
<manji> bra, men linux !=windows
<Puro-> bare si hva jeg skal skrive for å fjerne all den driten så går det bra .p
<Puro-> men.. går det ikek ann å bare direkte oppdatere? :o
<Puro-> har driveren lasta ned og ready to go
<Puro-> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run hvordan får jeg den til å "kjøre" i terminalen? :o
<manji> har du backup ?
<Puro-> nei
<manji> bra :D
<Puro-> kommer aldri til å ta backups gett
<Puro-> det viktige har jeg på en ekstern
<Puro-> og akkurat nå dual-booter jeg for å teste linux ordentlig, om alt går smooth så flytter jeg over til linux 100%
<Puro-> så trenger ikke backup egentlig, bare re-installerer :P
<manji> jeg vil command si
<Puro-> hvordan får jeg terminalen til å innstallere driveren jeg har lasta ned a?
<manji> men, jeg har ikke ansvar
<manji> klart ?
<Puro-> huh?
<Puro-> Er linux seriøst så skjørt at man ikke kan gjøre noe uten å risikere crash?
<manji> ja, når du ikke vet linux
<manji> Det er en kernel module
<Puro-> jammen alle forstår vell at det å innstallere en driver ikke skal kunne ødelegge hele maskina
<Puro-> Er ikke vanskeligere å fjerne den gamle og legge inn den nye
<Puro-> om det ER vanskeligere så gidder jeg ikke engang, på windows tar det meg under 1min å innstalere nye drivere, her har jeg holdt på i snart 24 timer bare får å få riktig skjermkort-driver.. begynner å lure på om linix er så "brukervennlig" som de skal ha det til
<manji> hva Dry_Lips sa
<manji> linux og windows er to forskjellige dyr
<Puro-> Er det ingen commando for å fjerne drivere aøtså?
<Puro-> altså*
<manji> apt-get purge
<Puro-> fjerner det alt eller bare nvidia?
<manji> og deretter
<manji> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<manji> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<manji> du må apt-get purge alle installert nvidia drivere
<Puro-> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run': No such file or directory
<manji> du må change directory
<manji> hvor er filen?
<manji> Downloads ?
<Puro-> ja
<manji> er du root ?
<Puro-> oh yes
<manji> har du fjernet de andre nvidia drivere ?
<Puro-> jada purga nvidia
<manji> may the force be with you
<Puro-> It always is
<manji> har du en annen PC ?
<Puro-> dual-booter atm
<manji> fra googling :p
<Puro-> nei, har bare min awesome pc
<manji> pwd
<manji> ?
<Puro-> som i password? :p
<manji> nei
<manji> hva er det utgang
<manji> det er ikke en password :p
<Puro-> nå skjønner jeg ingenting..
<Puro-> hva er det utgang?
<manji> på command line
<Puro->  /home/puro
<manji> bra
<manji> cd /home/puro/Downloads
<Puro-> got it
<manji> er det NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run her ?
<manji> ls -la
<Puro-> så det blir chmod -x /home/puro/downloads/Nvidia-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run ?
<manji> ja
<Puro-> sweet
<_404`d> +x, ikke -x vil jeg tro
<manji> ah
<manji> mm
<manji> ja
<manji> +x
<manji> [18:27]  <manji> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<manji> Puro-, http://askubuntu.com/questions/18747/how-do-i-install-run-files
<Puro-> chmod +x /home/puro/downloads/Nvidia-linux-x86_64-331.20.run -  chmod +x /home/puro/downloads/Nvidia-linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<Puro-> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run': No such file or directory3,
<manji> Linux er case sensitive
<manji> Downloads != downloads
<Puro-> aha
<Puro-> må være 100% altså
<manji> ja
<manji> lese på nettsiden
<Puro-> Skjer ingenting når jeg skriver den inn da
<Puro-> haha
<Puro-> got it
<Puro->  /home/puro/Downloads/filename.run
<Puro-> var alt jeg trengte
<manji> jeg må gå
<Puro-> gogo
<Puro-> skal klare dette tullet
<manji> lese på nettsiden :)
<Puro-> det funka ikke, men takk uansett
<manji> :/
<manji> det er ikke lett første gang
<manji> :)
<Puro-> får ikke lov til å innstallere ny driver pga den gamle fortsatt er i bruk
<Puro-> jaja..
<Aeyoun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-c0pbmjNmM
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-10
<Malinux> skal lage et speilbilde av alt som ligger på et minnekort, så kopiere innholet over på et nytt minnekort
<Malinux> gjør jeg da noe slikt som: dd if=/sti/til/minnekort of=/monterings/punkt/på/maskinen
<Malinux> for så å gjøre visa versa etterpå?
<Malinux> gjerne noe *.iso kanskje
<geirha> dd if=/dev/minnekortdev of=/sti/til/dest.img
<geirha> Men det er kun gunstig hvis minnekortene er eksakt samme størrelse
<geirha> jeg ville montert det og arkivert innholdet med tar eller lignende
<Malinux> ok. for jeg låner et 8GB-kort og skal flytte alt over pået som har 32GB
<Malinux> hvordan gjør jeg det da? Altså for å få med absolut alt av skjulte og ikke skjulte filer og sånt
<geirha> Hvis du har to minnekortlesere, bare monter opp begge to og kopier filene over med rsync
<Malinux> jeg har bare en kortleser desverre
<Malinux> ser den har to partisjoner også
<Malinux> 8GB-saken
<geirha> cd /media/monteringspunkt1/ && tar -zcf /en/katalog/med/nok/plass/part1.tar.gz ./
<Malinux> så jeg trenger å lage en sånn tar.gz pr. partisjon?
<geirha> ja
<Malinux> ok. da skal det nok gå fint. skal bare sjekke hvordan partisjoner det er, så jeg kan lage de etterpå med gparted :)
<geirha> så lager du partisjoner som er store nok på det andre kortet, og kjører    cd /media/destpunkt1/ && tar -zxf /en/katalog/med/nok/plass/part1.tar.gz
<Malinux> nesten skammelig at jeg kjøpte 32GB når bare 300 og noen MB er i bruk av det 8GB-kortet :p
<geirha> tar vil få med seg skjulte filer, samt eierskap og rettighetene på filene hvis du kjører den som root
<Malinux> oki, da gjør jeg alt som root :)
<Malinux> da tror jeg det skal gå fint. Jeg prøver :)
<IvarB> pass på at du ikke rooter det til nå da :P
<IvarB> hihi
<geirha> *plinger på glasset*
<Malinux> hihi jada :p det er nok ikke krise om det rotes til, men om det går fint, slipper jeg å sette opp ting i openelec på nytt :)
<Malinux> tihi :D
 * Malinux er spent :$
<geirha> Å, det er et OS du kopierer? du vil ikke få med deg boot-sektor og slikt med den fremgangsmåten
<Malinux> ah..
<Malinux> hm, hva gjør vi da da?
<Malinux> lager en iso av hver partisjon i stedet?
<Malinux> med dd?
<geirha> vel, hvis det er grub, så kan en sannsynligvis chroote seg inn og kjøre noe update-grub-greier. Uansett vil grub ligge på MBR, ikke på en av partisjonene
<Malinux> tror ikke det er grub der.
<Malinux> kan ikke finne noen mappe som heter så
<Malinux> men en iso burde vel lage et speil av alt? også partisjoner?
<Malinux> en dd if=/dev/sdX of=/et/annet/sted/
<Malinux> *.iso
<geirha> ville kalt det .img i så fall, men ja, du kan prøve. Mulig 32GB-kortet vil se ut som et 8GB-kort etterpå, men bør kunne fikses med gparted eller lignende
<Malinux> ja, og det er ikke så stor krise..
<Malinux> men jeg kan prøve det :)
<Malinux> hm, bør jeg definere antall block og sånt også?
<geirha> hvis det bare var filer, ville tar/rsync vært mye raskere, siden dd vil lese hver eneste byte, selv de som ikke har noe data, mens tar og rsync vil kun kopiere filene
<Malinux> ja, det er ikke farlig om det tar tid :)
<Malinux> prøver uten å definere noe blocks. så får man se hva som skjer :)
<Malinux> da har man i alle fall en *.img-fil
<Malinux> også for å kopiere tilbake: dd if=/sti/til/fil.img of=/dev/minnekort/   ?
<geirha> ja, minus den siste skråstreken der
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> ja, den har jeg ikke med :)
<geirha> pass på at den ikke er montert. Da kan det skje rare ting
<Malinux> ja, avmonterte før kopiering :) så nå får vi se :D
<Malinux> speeeent
<Malinux> tar litt tid :)
<Malinux> går det an å kjøre dd med noe output som viser status?
<Malinux> noe verbose eller så. fant ikke noe i --help i farten
<geirha> Malinux: "nei", men hvis man sender den et SIGUSR1-signal, vil den gi noe status informasjon
<geirha> kill -USR1 pid-nummeret-til-dd
<geirha> da må du åpne en annen terminal, finne ut hva piden til den dd-kommandoen er, og kjøre en slik kill-kommando
<Malinux> ok, tror jeg gjør det, om den fortsatt kopierer om et kvarter :)
<geirha> *statusinformasjon
<Malinux> hehe. _Obama sa Ubuntu i en i begravelsen til Mandela :D
<Malinux> eh, i talen til begravelsen er vel mer rett å si
<geirha> :)
<Malinux> hm, prøvde kill -USR1 <ogn ummeret til dd> men ikke noe output
<Malinux> syntes den har kopiert ganske lenge nå, så om den ikke har sluttet å kopiere, så er det jo greit :)
<geirha> Malinux: Hvis dd kjører som root, er det kun root som kan sende signal til den, så du må inn med sudo
<Malinux> hm, så klart :$
<Malinux> nei, den kjører ikke som root, det burde den jo kanskje gjort :S
<Malinux> hm, den varj o ferdig å kopiere nå i alle fall, så får man se :)
<Malinux> geirha: det var bare å resize den ene partisjonen etterpå. nå skal jeg prøve å boote pien, så får man se :)
<Malinux> om jeg får ssh-et meg inn, antar jeg at ting virker. sjekke dmesg på den så
<Malinux> den boota :D
<Malinux> takk geirha <3
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-11
<blaamann> Rota med pålogging 4 ganger til webhotellet mitt og dermed kasta rett i denyhosts. Flott :-(
<geirha> ssh-nøkler ...
<blaamann> Joda, helt klart.
<Dry_Lips> blaamann: skjedde med meg også en gang... var ikke et ordentlig webhotell, dog, bare en kompis som hadde ordnet plass på sin private server
<Dry_Lips> (serveren stod på jobben hans)
<qwebirc90355> Hei, noen som har tid til et kjedelig hw spørsmål?
<qwebirc90355> Lurer på en billig bærbar til ungene enten
<qwebirc90355> Noen som kan anbefales evt som jeg bør styre unna?
<blaamann> Tja, kjøpte selv en billig Lenovo og mitt intrykk er at de er ganske bra støtta.
<blaamann> 2990,- for en i3 Lenovo
<blaamann> qwebirc90355: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04%20LTS&category=Laptop
<qwebirc90355> blaamann: ja, noe sånt
<qwebirc90355> blaamann: er litt blank på hvor en bør handle (kjøper aldri hw da jobben gir meg alt)
<blaamann> Sjekk ut prisguider f.eks http://www.prisguide.no/kategorier/baerbar-pc
<qwebirc90355> OK, flott :) god tips
<blaamann> Noen av de vanlige butikkene har også gode tilbud. F.eks Expert eller er det Elkjøp som har av og til gode søndagstilbud på nett.
<IvarB> skal du ha ubuntu på den?
<IvarB> http://www.multicom.no/Xishan-W550S-15e6-Ultraslim-Full-HD-IPSe-4egen-Intel-Core-i3-4000Me-8GBe-1TBe-HD-Graphics-4600e-DVDRWe-Uten-operativsysteme-2e2kg-Multicom/cat-p/c100561/p10627142
<IvarB> så slipper du hvertfall å betale for OS du evt ikke skal ha
<qwebirc90355> IvarB: Ja, må nok det — ungene bruker Ubuntu på skolen og jeg har ikke tenkt å ta Win inn i huset
<qwebirc90355> Har snuset rundt denne, men jeg finner lite info om AMD A4-5150M http://www.expert.no/baerbarpc/hp15e063laptop/p/9964/
<qwebirc90355> IvarB: hvordan er ubuntu-støtten på http://www.multicom.no/Xishan-W550S-15e6-Ultraslim-Full-HD-IPSe-4egen-Intel-Core-i3-4000Me-8GBe-1TBe-HD-Graphics-4600e-DVDRWe-Uten-operativsysteme-2e2kg-Multicom/cat-p/c100561/p10627142
<Aeyoun> Angående debian stupidity og fallback til svensk og dansk om norsk locale mangler. Det er en envar LANGUAGE="nb_NO:nb:no_NO:no:nn_NO:nn:da:sv:en".
<Mathias> heh
<Mathias> de har ikke forstått at nynorsk != dansk eller svensk
<Malinux> da kan det jo se ut som denne kommer likevel? :D http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/ubuntu-mobilen-kommer-neste-%C3%A5r-143916
<Malinux> da må jeg finne ut om jeg skal kjøpe jolla like vel eller om jeg skal vente på ubuntu phonen
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-12
<Malinux> kjører hdparm -tT /dev/navn på minnekort
<Malinux> jeg får ca samme lesehstighet på et class-4-kort som et class-10-kort. Begge er SD-kort
<Mathias> kan du prøve med én "stor"/stor fil?
<Mathias> (aner ikke helt hva hdparm gjør :P )
<Malinux> kunne jo det, men dette er hva -t og -T gjør: -t   Perform device read timings
<Malinux>  -T   Perform cache read timings
<Malinux> den viser relativt rett på ssd-en feks
<Malinux> men er jo begrenset av s-ata-bussen
<Malinux> tror jeg prøver disk utilities, gui, først, for den bruker å være mer presis
<Mathias> Malinux: om den også er litt på bærtur; sjekk hvordan sd-kortene klassifiseres
<Mathias> enkelte går på "single thread" (eller hvordan man enn vil formulere det) overføring
<Malinux> ok. Aner ikke hvordan jeg sjekker det. Så innen en klasse, så kan det være forskjellig overføringsteknologi?
<Malinux> fikk samme fart der også. Jeg tror nå at kortleseren på denne flapptoppen er så som så
<Mathias> ikke overføringsteknologi
<Mathias> men hvordan de rater kortene
<Mathias> noen kort rates med flere overføringer samtidig, andre med bare én om gangen
<Malinux> er hdparm på pi-en ser jeg, så tester kortet der jeg
<Mathias> og det kan være peak de oppgir
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> fikk litt mer på pien :p
<Mathias> ;P
<Malinux> i stedet for ca 12 fikk jeg 14
<Malinux> og cached read var jo dårligere :p
<Malinux> har jo hørt at class 10 var overkill på pi, men at class 4 skulle ha samme lesetid, det ante jeg ikke
<Malinux> da kan jeg jo prøve det andre kortet :)
<Mathias> varierer litt
<Mathias> er det et ordentlig klasse-10 kort som takler å tynes ordentlig er det muligens bedre
<Malinux> jøss, nå var class4-kortet raskere enn class10 :S dette var jo rart :)
<Malinux> class-10-kortet er: transcend 32GB
<Malinux> også er det laga på Taiwan, men hva er vel ikke det
<Mathias> kinakort
<Malinux> Taiwan-kort :p
<Mathias> kinakort er jo ikke laget i taiwan :p
<Malinux> nei, nettopp
<Malinux> Dette må da være et Taiwan-kort, da det står made in Taiwan
<Malinux> herregud, jeg leste jo ikke skikkelig det du skrev :p
<Malinux> nei, kinakort er jo ikke laget på Taiwan og jeg skrev. hva er vel ikke laget på Taiwan :$
<Mathias> du får skylde på lavt blodsukker og at det er torsdag
<Malinux> jeg kan jo det :)
<Malinux> terminalen min lagger litt, kan det være fordi jeg har farger og sånt i den?
<Mathias> hvilken bruker du?
<Mathias> (og prøv uten farger om du mistenker farger :P )
<Malinux> gnome terminal
<Malinux> versjon 3.4.1.1
<Mathias> bruker du ssh?
<Malinux> ja, men det hender den lagger når jeg ikke bruker ssh også
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> men det er sært at den skal lagge når jeg er på samme subnett egentlig
<Mathias> og GPU/CPU maxes ikke?
<Mathias> makses*
<Malinux> vel, det skjer vel hovedsaklig når jeg bruker ssh
<Malinux> hm, vet ikke, jeg kan jo sjekke
<Malinux> gpu/cpu på server-side eller klient-side?
<Malinux> akkurat nå går cpu-en min på full fart, da jeg transcoder video
<Malinux> sparer jo en del plass på serveren ved å gjøre det, også slipper jeg de varierende dvd-menyene
<Mathias> når jeg lar BOINC kapre stasjonæren 100% (ete alle 6(+6 Hyperthreading) kjernene + GPU skjer det mirakler med maskinen, og temperaturen på hybelen)
<Mathias> klienten
<Malinux> I see
<Malinux> jeg regner med at jeg får litt ekstra varme ut av serveren :)
<Mathias> kan øke temperaturen på hybelen fra 18-ish grader til kokvarmt på 6 timer :>
<Mathias> men mulig det er CPUbruken som lagger den ned, hiv transcoding på pause og se?
<Malinux> det er nok noe der :p hva legger du i kokvarmt?
<Malinux> 20 grader? 30?
<Malinux> og hvor stor er hybelen?
<Mathias> kokvarmt er vel 24 grader :p
<Mathias> når 20 er varmt <.
<Mathias> <
<Malinux> og hvor stor er den? hybelen
<Malinux> leiligheten min er på 31Kvadrat
<Malinux> kanskje jeg kunne hatt serveren på balkongen om vinteren
<Malinux> prosessoren på serveren genererer nesten 60grader + strømforsyneren, så det kan vel bli grei temperatur der kanskje
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> *finne random ting å måle med*
<Mathias> (7 takplater * 60 cm) * (5 veggplater * 60 cm)
<Mathias> utrolig hva man kan bruke datamaskinkabinett til
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> ca 12 kvadrat?
<Mathias> mm
<blaamann> Hva klikker en på inne på https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for å poste ny bug?
<manji> nye bug ?
<manji> blaamann har du kontoen ?
<blaamann> Ja, seff. Spørsmålet hvordan kan en få opp et skjema for å rapportere en bug på launchpad?
<Malinux> blaamann: om du i terminalen kjører: apport-bug <programnavn> så samler den inn mye relevant for deg og sender deg videre i bugprosessen :)
<geirha> blaamann: De har gjort det vanskelig med vilje; de vil helst at en bruker apport-bug
<Malinux> jeg syntes det er greit at man må bruke apport-bug, for den samler også sammen veldig mye
<Malinux> også sjekker den om buggen er rapporter før osv osv
<manji> eller du kan skrive på ubuntu forums "I have this problem too"
<manji> :p
<Malinux> joda, men da får man jo ikke rapportert buggen :)
<blaamann> apport-bug sender info jeg ikke har lov å sende avgårde av arbeidsgiver.
<blaamann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug blir redirekta
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<blaamann> geirha: Takk
<manji> blaamann, hvar er ditte bug om ?
<IvarB> var*
<manji> Hva :p
<IvarB> ditte*
<IvarB> :P
<blaamann> manji: Sjekk http://html5demos.com/geo i Firefox
<manji> jeg er på OSX nå :/
<blaamann> manji: Prøv Safari da *hint hint*
<manji> ikke Safari :p
<manji> Chrome
<manji> jeg bruker linux bare for servere
<manji> man bugs er alltid interessant
<blaamann> Derav hintet om Safari :-)
<manji> ok, henge på:p
<manji> blaamann allow to use my current location ?
<manji> ja/nei ?
<blaamann> Ja
<manji> Finding your location: failed
<blaamann> Da stemmer det overens med mine tester 3-4 mnd siden.
<blaamann> Står ingenting her om at det ikke funker http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4239
<blaamann> "In order to use Location Services, you  must have an AirPort connection that can scan for nearby networks, and  also a connection to the Internet."
<manji> jeg bruker ethernet på
<blaamann> "An airport is a location where aircraft such as fixed-wing aircraft, helicopters, and blimps take off and land."
<blaamann> Heftig at en må ha en flyplass :-)
<manji> jeg er en dårlig tester
<manji> LOL
<manji> en papir flyplass
<manji> met et papir fly
<manji> bra
<blaamann> manji: Takk for testen.
<manji> ja men det hjelper ikke
<manji> :/
<blaamann> Prøv med Chrome http://html5demos.com/geo
 * blaamann sjekker julemeny
<manji> blaamann, det fungerer med Chrome
<manji> men
<manji> på feil omeråde
<blaamann> Men den går på IP. Hvis du hadde vært på trådløst ville den sendt med styrke på alle oppdaga trådløse nettverk til Google som deretter hadde sendt tilbake et 'triangulert' svar.
<manji> men, jeg bruke ikke flyplassen
<blaamann> Hehe
<manji> ja, det finner landet og byen riktig
<Mathias> manji: har du prøvd modellflyplassen?
<manji> haha nei
<manji> Mathias, har du?
<Mathias> prøver å holde meg unna ikke-pingvinvennlige ting :P
<manji> hehe
<manji> så du bør prøve lysbilde
<manji> http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080208154508/anegkyklopaideia/images/5/57/Penguins.jpg
<manji> :)
<Malinux> Mathias: og pingviner bor vel for det meste i antarktisk..
 * Mathias foretrekker ihvertfall kalde områder
<Malinux> det ante meg visst :)
<manji> men, de har ikke lysbilde i antartisk :/
<Mathias> det er fantarktisk
<Malinux> tja
<manji> ikke sør Europa for Mathias
<Malinux> har de ikke lysbilde der?
<Malinux> hm, offtopic dette kanskje
<manji> hmm, det er så offtopic
<manji> :p
<Malinux> ja, det er bare sååå offtopic ass :)
 * Malinux har bestilt 50/50 så kan jo bli spennende å se hvordan det funker
<Mathias> tror jeg må høre med ikt-fyren om han kan gi meg høyere prioritet på hybelnettet :>
<Malinux> Mathias: kanskje du kan smiske litt? :)
<Malinux> Mathias: du får prøve litt kvinnelist :P
<Mathias> smisking? meh
<Mathias> innkjøp av switch med 64 porter og mange, mange meter cat5e? jah
<IvarB> fikk lyst til å skaffe meg katte nå, og kalle den cat5e
<IvarB> eller, katt5e
<Mathias> neinei
<Mathias> da går du for cat7
<IvarB> cat42
<IvarB> ;)
<Mathias> så høres det ut som du har kverket masse katter <.<
<blaamann_b5701> Gidder dere å klikke på "This bug affects me" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1231273
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1231273 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox does not show google geo location map" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blaamann_b5701> Kanskje det gir fortgang i å få på plass en fix
<Malinux> jeg kan jo prøve å reprodusere
<Malinux> får du bare et grått vindu?
<blaamann_b5701> Malinux: Ingen vits. Ubuntu pakker Firefox uten Google API key så dermed er Geolocation umulig.
<blaamann_b5701> Ja, grått.
<Malinux> ok, så geolocation virker ikke? men er det da en bug?
<Malinux> det virker i chrome om jeg godtar geolocation
<blaamann_b5701> RIktig
<Malinux> men er det en bug om det er så at ubuntu ikke pakker firefox med google api?
<blaamann_b5701> Ja, helt klart.
<blaamann_b5701> De pakker jo FIrefox med geo.wifi.url satt til Google sin tjenetste, men har ikke med API key
<blaamann_b5701> Enten får de pakke den med Geolocation false eller så sette opp en annen Geolocation tjeneste.
<blaamann_b5701> Bug for bruker er det helt klart.
<blaamann_b5701> Det funka dessuten da Mozilla la med sin Google API key i kildekoden som Ubuntu brukte for å bygge sine pakker, men nå har ikke Mozilla lov til å legge med sin key lenger.
<blaamann_b5701> ....forståelig nok
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-13
<eyfour> Noen som vet hvor og hvordan jeg kan sende inn en forespørsel om å sette inn korrigerte oversettelser i Saucy, som en bug-fiks?
<eyfour> (en placeholder-feil i en tidligere oversettelse gjør at Ubuntu One nekter å kjøre i 13.10)
<geirha> eyfour: legg til forslag til riktig oversettelse, opprett bug-rapport på ubuntuone-pakken
<eyfour> Oversettelsen er foreslått og godkjent, og feilrapporten ligger her: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1244314
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1244314 in Ubuntu Translations "Ubuntu one won't run in Ubuntu 13.10 [with Norwegian locale/language]" [Undecided,Triaged]
<eyfour> geirha: er det noe mer jeg kan gjøre for å sørge for at den korrigerte oversettelsen kommer seg inn i Saucy så fort som mulig?
<geirha> eyfour: Hm. Du kan jo prøve #ubuntu-translators
<eyfour> geirha: Det skal jeg gjøre. Takk :)
<manji> hei
<Malinux> hei hei
<IvarB> hei hei hei
<geirha> hei hei hei hei
<Malinux> hey hey snowflake
<Aeyoun> The Abominable Mister Tinder Snowflake? #newBorderlands2dlc
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-14
<eyfour> Noen som har forslag til en norsk oversettelse av "resolve" (i nettverkssammenheng)? Den direkte oversettelsen "å løse" er noe tåkete.
<eyfour> "Finne ut av"?
<Mathias> hihi, "å gjøre mindre ødelagt" kan vel bruks
<eyfour> Hehe
<eyfour> Når f.eks. www.domene.com "resolve"-s til en ip, hva er korrekt ord/frase å oversette "resolve" til?
<geirha> «slå opp», kanskje. Som i, «slå opp nummeret i telefonkatalogen»
<Mathias> http://nb.glosbe.com/en/nb/resolve
<Mathias> jævla knottete ord :P
<Mathias> går vel an å se hva firefox har oversatt det til
<eyfour> geirha: godt forslag
<eyfour> geirha: passer i hvert fall mye bedre til å forklare brukere hva som skjer, enn f.eks. "vertsnavnet kunne ikke løses".
<geirha> Er jo omtrent det samme man gjør i begge tilfellene; slår opp på et navn for å finne et nummer.
<eyfour> Jepp.
<Aeyoun_> eyfour: oppslag?
<eyfour> Aeyoun_: det funker, òg.
<Aeyoun> eyfour: hva er den opprinnelige strengen?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: det er flere av dem. Sjekk her: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/avahi/+pots/avahi/nb/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=resolve
<Aeyoun> eyfour: du må skrive om «som det gjøres oppslag på»
<Aeyoun> oppslagstjenesten
<eyfour> Aeyoun: hmm, ok. Mener du at «tjenesten» her alltid vil være en ren oppslagstjeneste?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: ...altså at det burde stå f.eks. «Adressen til oppslagstjenesten» i stedet for «Adressen til tjenesten [som] det gjøres oppslag på»?
<Aeyoun> Ja
<Aeyoun> også «oppslått» eller «oppslag» istedenfor «gjøres * på»
<Aeyoun> «The address of the resolved service» — Den oppslåtte tjenestens adresse (Her er det spesifikt en tjeneste brukeren har slått opp adressen [fra oppslagstjenesten] til.
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Takk skal du ha :)
<Aeyoun> eyfour: Om du har oversettelsesånden over deg så fiks gjerne på apt. Jeg er lei av svorsk når jeg installerer pakker.
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Gjerne. Blir pinlig berørt Norswenglish-en selv.
<eyfour> *av
<eyfour> Aeyoun: apt kaller dòg på mange programmer og skript, og jeg sliter litt med å finne ut hvilke pakker verstingene kommer fra. Kom gjerne med tips.
<Aeyoun> kjør "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; og apt-get install something"
<Aeyoun> Mer svensk og dansk enn norsk.
<Aeyoun> eyfour: ^
<Mathias> svansk
<Aeyoun> quack?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: apt-get kaller "bare" på en haug av skript, så jeg må grave dypere enn bare i apt-pakkene for å finne strenger. Tips verdsettes angående det også.
<eyfour> ...og ja, jeg bruker søkefunksjonen på Launchpad :)
<Aeyoun> eyfour: vil stringene hjelpe? Kan du søke på de?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Absolutt. Det er ikke alt som er like "godt indeksert", men det meste kan søkes opp hvis du har eksakte strenger.
<Aeyoun> «Selecting previously unselected package NAME.» «E: Package 'NAME' has no installation candidate»
<Aeyoun> «Package NAME is not available, but is referred to by another package.\n This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or\n is only available from another source.»
<Aeyoun> «apt-get is a simple command line interface for downloading and\n installing packages. The most frequently used commands are update\n and install.»
<Aeyoun> «Package 'NAME' is not installed, so not removed»
<Aeyoun> eyfour: nok til å sende deg i riktig retning?
<Aeyoun> «Changelog for NAME»
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Jepp. Takk. Fant et par aktuelle pakker.
<Aeyoun> Great.
<Aeyoun> eyfour: aner du om dette arbeidet i Launchpad sendes upstream til Debian?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Så vidt jeg vet, er det ingen fast rutine på det. Debdev-ene kan visstnok importere det manuelt hvis de vil, så det er mulig at noen vil gjøre det hvis de ser nytten i det, og hvis pakka er "kompatibel" med tilsvarende Ubuntu-pakke.
<Aeyoun> Er det noe varslingssystemer om pakker med nye oversettelser?
<eyfour> For å sende varsler til Debian, mener du?
<eyfour> Eller for å blir varslet i Ubuntu når du får nye oversettelser?
<IvarB> hei hei h0000e
<IvarB> ....
<IvarB> buffer
<IvarB> fin ting
<Aeyoun> eyfour: for å varsle upstream om at det er nye oversettelser å hente
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Jeg kjenner ikke til en konkrét kanal for det, dessverre. I mange tilfeller ville nok Debian ha henvist deg videre oppover elva til enten programutviklerne eller et oversettelsesprosjekt.
<Aeyoun> eyfour: er ikke Debian starten på apt-elva?
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Jo. Godt poeng.
<eyfour> Aeyoun: Jeg køyer nå, men skal prøve å finne ut noe om det der i morgen formiddag. Du har kanskje lest denne allerede? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/l10n.html#l10n-handling
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-15
<eyfour>  -/join #ubuntu
<eyfour> whoops
<Aeyoun> Siden Steam OS viste seg å være basert på Debian og ikke Ubuntu; betyr det at vi Steam vil få offisiell støtte for Debian?
<Aeyoun> De norske ordlistene i LibreOffice og Firefox kjenner ikke til ordene Debian og Ubuntu. Burde ikke noen sånne merkenavn være inkludert?
<Mathias> haha
<Aeyoun> De kjenner ikke til Firefox og LibreOffice, for den sakens skyld. Jeg synes nesten de skulle være inkludert. Det er som Apple som ikke merker iOS som feilstaving, mens Microsoft Office markerer både Microsoft og Office som feilstavet. It is all in the polishing.
<Mathias> iirc så har swiftkey autoretting på ubuntu
<Aeyoun> Tror dere man kan installere Steam OS som et tilleggs desktopmiljø side om side med GNOME på en eksisterende Debian instans? Det motsatte fungerer jo.
<IvarB> Aeyoun: er det ikke bare å installere steam da?
<IvarB> og kjøre i big-picture-mode
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-09
<AndyOslo> Finnes det noen muligheter for å få inn Spotify på Rasberry Pi?
<Malinux> AndyOslo: hm, kanskje
<AndyOslo> Okay...... Fortell..............
<Malinux> finnes vel alternative3 spillere, så kanskje det finnes noe i raspbian eller noe
<Malinux> tja... http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4473/how-to-run-spotify-on-raspberry-pi
<Malinux> men finnes muligheter til å streame spotify via rpi-en ser det ut til i alle fall
<AndyOslo> Takker, kunne vært greit å ha den gående med musikk selv om jeg driver og jobber med hovedPC'en.....
<Malinux> jau
<Aeyoun> Bruker Spotify fortsatt Vorbis i disse dager?
<Mathias> AndyOslo / AndyOslo_laptop : enten å installere det med magi, bruke mopidy eller pimusicbox (som bruker mopidy som backend)
<AndyOslo_laptop> Skal teste og se hva jeg får gjort i morgen, takk for tipsene
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-11
<hjd> Heisann. Noen som har greie på virt-manager?
<RoyK> bruker den litt
<RoyK> hjd: er det så mye å ha greie på? den kan jo de enkle tinga via gui
<hjd> RoyK: Jada, den er veldig rett frem. Litt mer spesifikt prøver jeg å finne en oversikt over hurtigtaster.
<hjd> Mest savner jeg noe tilsvarende Host key (høyre ctrl) i Virtualbox som brukes for å gå ut/flytt fokus ut av VMen.
<RoyK> vet ikke om den har noe særlig sånt
<RoyK> ctrl_l+alt_l
<RoyK> men funker ikke fra en mac
<hjd> Jeg har sett den nevnt, men har ikke fått det til å fungere noe særlig.
<hjd> En ting slo meg nå. Som oftest ønsker jeg å gå ut av VMen fordi jeg vil veksle til et annet skrivebord på vertssystemet. Er det mulig at ctrl+alt+piltastene ikke registres på vertssystemet her, men at den heller fanger opp ctrl+alt for å hoppe inn i VMen igjen?
<RoyK> ctrl_l+alt_l bør ta deg ut av den låsinga
<RoyK> hvis ikke, lukk vm-vinduet
<RoyK> du vil ikke skru av vm-en med det
<RoyK> men virt-manager er ikke videre begeistringsverdig på den fronten der
<hjd> Får ikke ctrl+alt til å funke her. Selv når jeg prøver enkle ting som alt+tab like etterpå skjer det kun inne i VMen.
<hjd> Tja, jeg kan jo lukke det, men da må jeg nesten åpne det igjen når jeg vil titte tilbake senere.
<hjd> Hm...
<RoyK> prøv å spørre på #virt på oftc
<hjd> Det kan jeg jo.
<hjd> RoyK: Jeg har kjørt ny installasjon på SSDen nå (som ser ut til å fungere strålende), så jeg benyttet anledningen til å se på alternativer til VirtualBox. :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> jeg har bytta hovedkort og psu på hjemmeserveren for så å oppdage at jeg har en prosessor som ikke er kompatibel med hovedkortet, så får se om jeg finner noe snasent i morra :P
<skandix> :P
<skandix> den er kjiip
<hjd> ouch :p
<RoyK> blir nok en bedre server...
<skandix> ugh.. jeg må jobbe mer med matte... tror jeg skal sette en alarm for å minne meg på at jeg skal legge meg litt tidligere i dag :P
<RoyK> skandix: regne ut hvor mange sekunders søvn du trenger for en hel dag med lesning?
<skandix> haha
 * RoyK ser for seg skandix sittende oppe til 0433 for så å finne svaret
<skandix> http://sleepyti.me/
<RoyK> juks!
<skandix> lawl
<skandix> den jeg bruker når jeg skal finne ut av når jeg skal legge meg :#
<skandix> :3
<RoyK> 10:30 PM or 12:00 AM or 1:30 AM or 3:00 AM
<RoyK> quite exact
<RoyK> søvnperioder er jo ikke statiske heller
<skandix> mja, det varier jo fra person til person.. og hva slags form dem er i ..
 * Mathsterk bruker sleep as android :p
<Mathsterk> den maser alt for mye though
<skandix> Mathias: å?
<Mathias> den maser hver time til jeg legger meg
<Mathias> jeg som har satt den opp sånn, hihi
<Mathias> alle lærerne som ser ledstripene mine tror at det brenner her :s
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-13
<thiAs> testa ssh for første gang i dag
<thiAs> opp mot en server jeg leier med irssi
<thiAs> er ssh kryptert?
<Malinux> thiAs: jepp
<Malinux> ssh betyr secure shell eller noe sånt, og er kryptert
<Malinux> går på samme port som sftp
<Malinux> nemlig port 22
<thiAs> aha :)
<thiAs> men får ikke til screen
<thiAs> failer
<Malinux> ah, hva gjør du?
<Malinux> jeg bruker å gjøre dette:
<Malinux> screen -S <navn>
<Malinux> for da er det lettere å koble seg til den etterpå
<Malinux> -S betyr noe slikt som navn til screenen
<thiAs> så da blir det screen -s navn. å når man er inne i screen så kjører man bare : irssi
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> eller blir det screen -S navn irssi
<Malinux> ja, inne i screenen så kjører du irssi som normalt
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> man kan jo bare skrive screen også
<Malinux> men da må du bruke en pid-tallgreie for å koble til screen siden
<Malinux> derfor bruker jeg altså å kalle de for navn :)
<Malinux> startet irssi nå?
<thiAs> skal gjøre det nå :)
<Malinux> :)
<thiAs> da har jeg skrevet: screen S- mathias
<Malinux> oki
<thiAs> nå er jeg inne i screen
<Malinux> også skriver du irssi
<thiAs> jepp
<Malinux> og enter
<Malinux> nå startet irssi opp? :)
<Malinux> prøv ctrl + a + d
<thiAs> jeg kan teste å koble til ett netverk og en kanal. gå ut og inn igjen?
<thiAs> ja :)
<Malinux> da detacher du fra screenen
<thiAs> den strtet opp
<Malinux> så skriv screen -drU mathias
<Malinux> så re-attacher du til screenen mathias :)
<thiAs> 2 sek
<Malinux> thiAs: ja, du kan jo teste det også, men så lenge du fikk starta irssi, så er den der den ;)
<Malinux> om du kjører screen --help, så står det forklaring på flaggene jeg bruker for å reattache
<Malinux> -drU <<-- de der
<thiAs> sånn. nå er jeg inne på #ubuntu som mhlds221
<Malinux> nice :)
<Malinux> begynte å ane det var deg ;)
<thiAs> :p
<Malinux> pga nicket :p :) tihi, artig at du screener deg
<Malinux> jeg skjønte ikke en dritt av screen selv før jeg
<thiAs> men nå skal jeg prøve å detache
<Malinux> ja ctrl + a + d
<Malinux> eller bare lukke ned terminalen med screenen i
<thiAs> funker det med slash exit ?
<thiAs> eller quit
<thiAs> kjørte ctrl + a + d
<thiAs> å nå må jeg kjøre: screen -drU mathias ?
<thiAs> nice
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> you see?
<thiAs> da fikk jeg det til :)
<Malinux> ja :D derfor man gjør som du gjør nå :) man spør :)
<thiAs> ja :D
<Malinux> så for å oppsummere flaggene :)
<Malinux> -S sockname   Name this session <pid>.sockname instead of <pid>.<tty>.<host>.
<Malinux> som vi brukte da vi laget screenen
<Malinux> -d (-r)       Detach the elsewhere running screen (and reattach here).
<Malinux> -U            Tell screen to use UTF-8 encoding.
<Malinux> bruker -U pga at det har vært trøbbel med æ, ø og å uten
<Malinux> vil du se noe annet kult? :)
<Malinux> åpne opp en terminal til :D
<thiAs> ait :)
<Malinux> og logg inn på serveren din og sånt med ssh og sånt :)
<thiAs> jepp
<Malinux> når du er logget inn, skriv screen -x
<Malinux> -x            Attach to a not detached screen. (Multi display mode).
<Malinux> veldig kjekt om man er to inne på en server og skal gjøre ting, men bare prøv :)
<thiAs> sånn
<Malinux> skriv i ene vinduet og du ser det med en gang i den andre :D
<thiAs> ah
<thiAs> kult
<Malinux> ;)
<thiAs> takk Malinux :)
<Malinux> er enda kulere når to er inne på samme server og man kan skrive og man ser teksten komme bortover mens man skriver :p tihi
<Malinux> bare hyggelig thiAs  :)
<thiAs> da lagret jeg alt dette i ett txt dokument :P
<thiAs> er så jævlig glemsk
<thiAs> :p
<Malinux> lurt :)
<thiAs> men nå er det kvelden
<thiAs> god natt :)
<Malinux> ok. natti :)
<RoyK> zz
<Dry_Lips> Noen som vet om gode conky-script som henter data fra Yr.no? Problemet med mange av conky scriptene som henter værdata fra yahoo, accuweather etc, er at de er ganske unøyaktige i forhold til yr.no
<shazzr> Dry_Lips: Si fra hvis du får napp...
<Dry_Lips> shazzr, skal prøve å huske det... Eneste conky jeg kjenner til som bruker yr.no er denne... https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=vg43qm37so185soprsnggo3j64&topic=2991.msg149373#msg149373
<Dry_Lips> Desverre er den litt vel minimalistisk, f.eks. står ikke temperatur
<Dry_Lips> Så lurte på om det var noen conky-magikere her... Hadde vært konge med en solid, conky tilpasset norsk værdata!
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: forskjellige APIer?
<Dry_Lips> RoyK, vet ikke helt hvordan yr.no api'en fungerer, men den koden jeg linket til bruker regex + yr sin rss-feed (xml)... Så det er vel strengt talt ikke API-en i det hele tatt som brukes i det eksemplet, hvis jeg ikke misforstår
<Dry_Lips> API'en til yr er vel her: http://api.yr.no/
<RoyK> joda, vet
<RoyK> så forresten at meteorologisk instutt meldte at 35% eller så av trafikken er mot nettopp api.yr.no
<RoyK> et lass med nettsteder bruker jo dataene deres
<RoyK> åpninga av dataene fra met.no ble jo egentlig snikinnført av meteorolger og it-folk som mente at det burde være åpent
<Dry_Lips> hehe, kult
<RoyK> så kom ledelsen av met.no på banen senere og tok æren for det
<Dry_Lips> ja, det er typisk, ikke sant?
<RoyK> mens meteorologene og it-folka bare smilte ;)
<RoyK> resultatet er jo det samme
<Dry_Lips> jo
<Dry_Lips> men jeg synes det er rart at det ikke finnes noe bra conky-skript som bruker API'en... er jo egentlig for ille... vi er vel ikke så mange linux-brukere her til lands, men conky er jo temmelig vanlig
<RoyK> ganske mange europeiske linux-brukere
<Dry_Lips> ja...
<RoyK> og yr-dataene er nok det beste vi har i europa av åpne værdata
<Dry_Lips> ja, nettopp!!!!
<Dry_Lips> leste tilogmed en artikkel om at det er sinnsykt mange som bruker yr.no i Sør-Afrika!
<Dry_Lips> av alle steder!
<RoyK> overrasker ikke
<RoyK> jeg sendte en epost til yr.no og spurte om oversetting, siden jeg kjenner endel folk andre steder (som island)
<RoyK> og fikk overraskende svar at "nei, vi tar ikke imot oversettinger av sidene, siden vi sliter med høy trafikk"
<Dry_Lips> hehe
<RoyK> det er jo nrk.no som hoster yr.no, og selv om de har feite linjer og gode servere, så er det ei grense der også
<Dry_Lips> ja, spesielt hvis det er mye internasjonal trafikk
<RoyK> det er mye, veldig mye
<RoyK> islendinger bruker ikke lenger veður.is, de bruker yr, samme med danmark og sverige
<RoyK> yr har virkelig laga ei god greie
<Dry_Lips> Ja... Lurer på hvor mye som skal til for å mekke denne til å bruke yr isteden for yahoo: http://satya164.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Google-Now-366545753 ?
<RoyK> sikkert ikke så mye
<thiAs> Hvordan endrer man størrelse på tekst i irssi?
<thiAs> Å at alt blir grønt?
<thiAs> Sitter ikke på irssi akkurat nå. Men om 10 min :p sitter på bussen :p
<Malinux> thiAs: det er settings i selve terminalen
<thiAs> Åja
<Malinux> så det avhenger av hvilket terminal-emulator du bruker
<thiAs> Putty
<Malinux> skal vi se :)
<Malinux> i putty configuration
<thiAs> Ait
<Malinux> gå til window -> appearence og trykk change på font
<Malinux> der er størrelsen
<thiAs> Ait :) takk
<Malinux> og i window -->> colours endrer man farger tror jeg :)
<thiAs> Er hjemme om 5 min. SÃ¥ da skal jeg teste med en gag
<Malinux> kult
<thiAs> Når man går inn i screen. Vet du hvordan man får listet opp alle screene man har. Og slettet de man ikke trenger
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> da er jeg hjemme Malinux :)
<Malinux> thiAs: cool :)
<Malinux> om du mekker deg terminaltiglang på mobilen og ssh så kan du chatte på irssi fra mobilen også. jeg gjør jo det på min i alle fall
<Malinux> evt. så finnes det kanskje noen andre terminal-greier for android? jeg vet ikke :)
<thiAs> nå skjedde det noe tull
<thiAs> hvordan får jeg kopiert noe i putty
<thiAs> å pasta her?
<thiAs> ctrl v funka dårlig :p
<Malinux> kopiere, bare marker teksten, så flytter du musa dit du vil paste den
<Malinux> men for å paste i putty, hm,
<Malinux> http://kb.site5.com/shell-access-ssh/putty-how-to-copy-and-paste-to-and-from-a-putty-window/
<thiAs> Malinux
<Malinux> hm, det dukket ikke opp noe samlet sted
<Malinux> hei thiAs_irssi
<thiAs_irssi> -h Akershus
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-14
<thiAs_irssi> hei Malinux <3
<Malinux> tihi :)
<Malinux> awh, hjerte og sånt :) koselig
<thiAs_irssi> :)
<thiAs_irssi> http://www.irssi.org/documentation/formats
<thiAs_irssi> tenkte jeg skulle prøve å få til de fargene
<thiAs> .
<thiAs_irssi> driver å tester hilight uten hell :p
<Malinux> thiAs_irssi:
<Malinux> ble det gult nick eller noe annen farge enn vanlig?
<Malinux> når du skriver nicket mitt, så blir ditt gult for den linja der nicket mitt er nevnt
<thiAs_irssi> ja
<thiAs_irssi> nå ble nicket dit gult
<thiAs_irssi> går det ann å fikse en skikkelig høy lyd? :P
<thiAs_irssi> når man blir hilighta
<thiAs_irssi> quitter irccloud jeg. å bruker bare irssi nå. nå er det slutt på GUI bruk av irc :p
<thiAs_irssi> --hostname bræ
<Malinux> thiAs: blir vekke litt, så svarer ikke på en stund
<thiAs> Malinux: greit :)
<Malinux> regner med jeg er tilbake sånn rundt 02.00 kanskje
<Malinux> skal bare hente veninna mi
<thiAs> ait
<thiAs> :)
<thiAs> :
<Malinux> thiAs:
<thiAs> Mathias ?
<thiAs> hvordan sjekker man hilights i irssi
<thiAs> fra noen dager tilbake
 * Mathias gjesper og stirrer på thiAs 
<Mathias> /hilight
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> komm opp hvem som har hilighta meg
<thiAs> men ser ikke hva dem har skrevet Mathias
<skandix> morn
<thiAs> har du bytta nick malinkb ? :)
<malinkb> hm, ser sånn ut. hm, får fikse det der
<thiAs> Malinux: har funnet ut en genial måte å lese hilights
<thiAs> fikk tips av kremmel
<thiAs> !whois Malinux
<Malinux> ok?
<Malinux> den der virker vel bare på visse kanaler?
<thiAs> Malinux: jeg tror den virker på alle
<thiAs> prøv å hilight meg her på #ubuntu-no Malinux
<Malinux> thiAs: ok
<thiAs> funka det :)
<Malinux> tja, nei
<Malinux> tom liste når jeg skrev /hilights
<Malinux> eh /highlight
<thiAs> huska du å loade scriptet?
<Malinux> ja, kjørte /script load og det navnet
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> thiAs: hva skrev du da for å få frem higlight?
<thiAs> jeg bare fulgte instruksene i scriptet
<thiAs> instruksene med # forran
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> hm, jeg får lese der da
<Malinux> link? tror jeg lukket fanen :p
<thiAs> Malinux: jeg kan sende deg scrptet med dropbox
<Malinux> thiAs: takk
<thiAs> sånn :)
<Malinux> thiAs: fikk til :D
<thiAs> Malinux: Nice ;D
<Malinux> ja :D
<Malinux> dette var jo litt fett
<Malinux> så må jeg lære meg hvordan jeg bytter til det andre vinudet
<thiAs> ja drit kult
<Malinux> mhm
<thiAs> jeg lagde nytt vindu med new window hide
<Malinux> thii, veninna mi mekker kake :D
<thiAs> istedet for split
<Malinux> thiAs: ah
<Malinux> hvor får du det vinduet da?
<Malinux> som et vanlig vindu?
<Malinux> da tror jeg heller jeg vil ha det
<thiAs> ja :)
<Malinux> hvordan fjerner jeg vinduet?
<thiAs> wc
<Malinux> men først må jeg vel bytte til vinduet
<thiAs> ja
<Malinux> men hvordan bytter jeg vindu? og hvordan fjerner jeg det?
<Malinux> fant ut
<Malinux> page up og ned
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-08
<bonden> hola. her er det mange år siden jeg har vert:)
<bonden> sliter med et par ting: får ikke softwaresenteret til å fungere. ser ut som det kommer men så plutselig vil den ikke og blir borte.
<A731> o:
<A731> Vel
<A731> Strengt talt bruker ikke jeg ubuntu
<bonden> noen som har vert borti det på 1510?
<A731> Mathias: _404`d
<A731> Hjelp stakkaren
<_404`d> A731: dude jeg bruker tilnærmet ikke Ubuntu Desktop. Terminal og i3wm hele veien
<A731> Hmm
<A731> Han kan jo prøve å åpne i terminal
<A731> SÃ¥ han kan se feilmeldinger
<bonden> newbe warning:)
<bonden> comando?
<bonden> gksudo synaptic?
<bonden> ble obs på at jeg hadde en feil meld som lå oppe i hjørnet her..
<bonden> E: Type 'echo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<bonden> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<bonden> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<bonden> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<A731> Ah
<A731> Må vel gå inn på /etc/apt/sources.list og viske vekk "echo" på andre linje
<bonden> hehe.. terminal?
<bonden> permission denied.
<A731> Start med sudo du
<A731> Er vel sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonden> WOW..litt av et bilde. her skal man vel ha fingerene på rett sted:)
<bonden> finner ingen det står echo på..
<A731> Hmm, merkelig
<A731> Det sier nemlig det er på andre linje
<A731> Jaja
<bonden> utvilsomt sier den det. men jeg greier ikke finde det:)
<bonden> http://imgur.com/ZgR9TgG
<bonden> print av lista:)
<A731> Hmm
<A731> _404`d:
<A731> Hjelp
<_404`d> A731, bonden: Feil fil. Dere skal åpne /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<_404`d> bonden: Har du prøvd å legge til et APT-repo på egenhånd, by any chance?
<bonden> nei det er jeg for tett til:)
<bonden> sudo nano først?
<_404`d> om du vil bruke nano så ja
<bonden> ok.. og videre??
<bonden> jeg får opp to linjer..en  mend echo i starten..
<bonden> hva gjør jeg med den??
<Mathias> fjern echo-linja
<bonden> hele linja.. så alt som står igjen er ^?sudo apt-get update  ??
<Mathias> oh, det skal også vekk
<bonden> det skal ikke stå igjen noe??
<Mathias> stortsett er det kun linjer som starter med deb eller deb-src som skal være der
<bonden> ok.. da fjerner vi og lukker øynene:)
<Mathias> deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy main
<Mathias> trø inn den
<bonden> ok:)
<bonden> hvordan lukke og lagre i nano??
<Mathias> ctrl+x, så y, så enter
<bonden> fant ut av det..
<bonden> takk!
<Mathias> (det lønner seg å lese litt rundt på skjermen :P )
<bonden> forsto ikke hva som var ment med   ^x
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-09
<RoyK> lærte nylig at paella opprinnelig var av rotter
<RoyK> rattus norvegicus
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-10
<heinkel_111> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dsists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources Hashsummen stemmer ikkje
<heinkel_111> .. main/binary-amd64/Packages HAshsummen stemmer ikkje
<heinkel_111> + 3 andre repositories som er med i runden på min apt-get update...
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-11
<RoyK> ...og han venta nøyaktig 19 minutter før han kobla ned ;)
<Malinux> hehe ja, så det der....
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-13
<shazzr> Smud når man får til fingerprintsensoren!
#ubuntu-no 2017-12-17
<geirha> Oioi, har akkurat mottatt mitt ANDRE digitale brev etter at "digital postkasse" ble lansert!
<Mathias> wow
